# The SPECULATIVE FICTION Showcase is Seeking Submissions!



## heidi_g

The Speculative Fiction showcase: *www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com* is seeking submissions!

There are several ways to be featured in the showcase:

*New Releases
Guest Posts
Author Interviews
Spe-Fic Links
Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month roundup*

*Submissions will be posted on a first-come-first-serve basis*.

If you would like to submit a *new release* (30 days prior- or post-release) (example: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/08/half-faerie-by-heidi-garrett.html), please contact *Heidi Garrett* @ heidi _ g @ comcast . net* UPDATED 12/29/2014  **Jessica Rydill* or *Cora Buhlert*. (See email addresses below.)

If you'd like to submit a spec-fic related *Guest Post* on any spec-fic related topic (Example: http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/08/i-went-to-worldcon.html) or featuring one of your books (example: http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/08/guest-post-by-harry-manners-author-of.html), please contact *Jessica Rydill* at jessica . rydill @ gmail . com

If you have a *spec-fic related link* (example: http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/08/indie-speculative-fiction-links-of-week.html) or have a new release to be included in the *Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month roundup* (example: http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/08/indie-speculative-fiction-of-month-july.html), please contact *Cora Buhlert * at cora @ corabuhlert . com

If you would like to participate in an *Author Interview* (example: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/author-interview-cora-buhlert.html), please contact either *Jessica or Cora* at the respective email addresses above. (Interview formats will be slightly varied.)

Additionally, over at the *SPECULATIVE FICTION high-five circle* *http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,173316.0.html *authors have been participating in The Writing Process Blog Tour *The Speculative Fiction Blog Hop* since April, so we have a great chain going. If you'd like to participate please contact: *Shelia Guthrie* at newsfromsheilasworld @ gmail . com to schedule a date.

*What is speculative fiction?*

We use this quote from kboard author William D. Richards to define a big umbrella: an all-encompassing genre created to describe stories of science fiction, fantasy, alternate history, and other stories that have an element of "What if..." in them. A story in speculative fiction is one that adds an element of the unreal, or asks, what would become of our society if history took a different direction at some important event? Fiction with a little something extra thrown in.


----------



## C. Gockel

Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## 68564

Yay! Its alive!


----------



## SB James

I've got a slot in the blog hop. 
Bookmarking this thread so I can keep the links on hand, thanks!


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

Great work Heidi, Jessica, and Cora!

Good to see this firing up again.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson

Wonderful work! I've sent some emails


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Thank you guys - and gals!

I've just posted an author interview with Cora, which is an example of how author interviews will look, going forward. We'll probably vary the interview questions, or let the author choose what they want to answer.

http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/author-interview-cora-buhlert.html

Dean, that's excellent, good to hear from you!


----------



## 68564

JessieCar said:


> Thank you guys - and gals!
> 
> I've just posted an author interview with Cora, which is an example of how author interviews will look, going forward. We'll probably vary the interview questions, or let the author choose what they want to answer.
> 
> http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/author-interview-cora-buhlert.html
> 
> Dean, that's excellent, good to hear from you!


Cool, I'll have to join your interview circuit if you have a spot open at some point.


----------



## heidi_g

Thanks so much everyone for your support and participation. Keep those submissions coming 

The purpose of the showcase is to create a resource for readers to discover/re-discover/indulge their love of speculative fiction. So the more authors and books, the better!

Dean, Jamie, and C. Gockel, thanks for sending those new releases!

Jessica, thanks for getting up that first interview. I love it!
*
Question. Do you recycle?
Cora's Answer: I'm German. Recycling is our national pastime.*

That got a laugh of of me!

Read the rest of Cora's interview here: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/author-interview-cora-buhlert.html

I do want to give a public shout out to Jessica and Cora for helping to revive the showcase and making it possible to keep it going! THANK YOU, Ladies!


----------



## danielsolomonkaplan

I sent an e-mail as well. Would love to get involved if I could.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Heidi - I need a little thumbs up icon person. Thank you for getting it started and working so hard on it! 

I had a chuckle about the recycling bit too, not least because we spend a *lot* of time doing it here.

Vincent, that would be great. Just drop us an email (or a PM) whenever you're ready.

And Daniel - thank you for your email! I have replied...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Then the UK has gotten a lot better with regard to recycling, because in the mid 1990s when I was a student, people in the neighbourhood where I lived then (Harlesden in North London) would give me very strange looks when I dragged old newspapers and empty bottles to the public recycling bins (which were quite far away) and asked where the compost heap was.

Vincent, send me or Jessica a mail when you're ready. We'd be pleased to have you.

Daniel, your book looks interesting. I'll include it in the indie spec fic of the month round-up for September.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It has got better in the UK, Cora. Though where I live (in Bath) the local council are very keen on recycling - not all local authorities are the same. We even get recycling collections now.

I was living in London in the 1990s too - mainly in Stoke Newington!

I've replied to everyone who has sent inquiries - thank you for your interest.


----------



## 68564

Email sent - questions received, preparing smart alec replies.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

One request, people, could you please put "Speculative Fiction Showcase" in the subject line of any interview request, new release or link submission? Otherwise, it can get a bit confusing.


----------



## 68564

CoraBuhlert said:


> One request, people, could you please put "Speculative Fiction Showcase" in the subject line of any interview request, new release or link submission? Otherwise, it can get a bit confusing.


I litterally just hit send on my email to Jessica moments before your post came in..... sorry!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Don't worry, Vincent, we got your replies. We'll contact you again, once we've got the schedule worked out.

The request was not directed at anybody in particular, just a general thing to make it easier on all of us.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I just posted the Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for August, so check it out. Lots of good stuff there and many new spec fic books by KBers and other indie authors.


----------



## Nigel Henry

Ahh I just saw From Death in there! Thank you so much!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Brilliant, Cora - many thanks! I'm really pleased to be on the round-up this month. There were times when I thought we'd never get the book published.

I have now posted up the new author interview from Stan Smith, author of 

The interview is fascinating as Stan has worked for NASA in the past.

http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/author-interview-stan-smith.html

We've had a great response and have got several Spec Fic authors lined up for interview. I've really enjoyed reading the responses and there is some great stuff to come! Thank you to everyone who has responded so far.


----------



## heidi_g

C. Gockel's New Release is up today on the showcase!

http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/09/warriors-i-bring-fire-part-v-by-c-gockel.html


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

heidi_g said:


> C. Gockel's New Release is up today on the showcase!
> 
> http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/09/warriors-i-bring-fire-part-v-by-c-gockel.html


Excellent! I'll go and have a read and do sharing and +1s.


----------



## Joel Arnold

Nice looking website! Great work!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Joel Arnold said:


> Nice looking website! Great work!


Thank you, Joel. Heidi designed the site. And Vincent Trigili's author interview is up now, courtesy of Cora.
http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/author-interview-vincent-trigili.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You beat me to it, Jessica.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

CoraBuhlert said:


> You beat me to it, Jessica.


(blushes)


----------



## heidi_g

Dean F. Wilson's new release is featured on the Speculative Fiction Showcase today:

http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/09/the-chains-of-war-book-three-in.html

We're always accepting submissions on a first-come-first-serve basis. See the first post of this thread for details!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've posted my weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase. 

Echoing what Heidi said, we're always happy to receive submissions, so if you have a new release, would like to submit a link, a guest post or be interviewed, let us know.


----------



## mphicks

Glad to see the site up and running again! Great work all of you!


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Awesome!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Thanks, Mike and Marilyn! Cate, I think Heidi may be without internet for a few days. 

Keep those submissions coming, folks. We've got lots of interesting stuff from spec fic authors scheduled for the next few weeks.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Jessica just posted an interview with Dean F. Wilson.

Heidi is offline over the weekend, but keep those submissions coming anyway.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

CoraBuhlert said:


> Jessica just posted an interview with Dean F. Wilson.
> 
> Heidi is offline over the weekend, but keep those submissions coming anyway.


Thank you, Cora!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction showcase; new release, Buddy, a Science Fiction Short by Jeff Tanyard http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/buddy-science-fiction-short-by-jeff.html.

We've got more new releases coming soon, together with Guest Posts, Author interviews and other fun stuff.

We're always open for submissions on a first come, first served basis.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson

It was a pleasure working with all of you so far, and I look forward to much more!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, we have an interview with S.C. Green whose novel _The Sunken_ comes out on Friday.

As always, keep those submissions coming.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Our latest post is a new release feature for _Blood of the Water_ by Jamie Maltman.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Thank you Cora - I will do some +1s and stuff to boost the signal.


----------



## heidi_g

Cora, thanks for posting the link to Jamie Maltman's new release!!!! Uhm... I have a few emails in the cue, so I'll be getting back in touch before the coming weekend is over!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's post is the weekly link round-up. Enjoy!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's post is the weekly link round-up. Enjoy!


Thank you, Cora! I have shared and tweeted and suchlike. I suspect I have some links for next week's already.


----------



## ChrisWard

Got a new boxed set coming out so just submitted it. Thanks!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's new release spotlight is for _The Sunken_, book 1 of the _Engine Ward_, by S.C. Green.

And keep those submissions coming, people.


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

I'll have to do a submission for Part 1 of 'Once upon a time at the end of the world'. I'm just finalizing the cover at the moment... everything else has been done for a while.

Great job on the site  btw.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

S. Elliot Brandis said:


> I'll have to do a submission for Part 1 of 'Once upon a time at the end of the world'. I'm just finalizing the cover at the moment... everything else has been done for a while.
> 
> Great job on the site btw.


That would be great, Elliot. You could do an interview - the answers to these have been great! Or a guest post.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Spec Fic Showcase is _Little Gou and the Crocodile Princess_ by Robyn Paterson, a kickass Wuxia adventure that caught my eye as soon as I saw it. And now just mine, judging by the retweets my tweet is getting.

As always, keep the submissions coming.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release is _The Glass Mountain_ by the Speculative Fiction Showcase's own Jessica Rydill, so check it out.


----------



## heidi_g

Cora and Jessica, thank you for keeping things going 

And everyone else, thank you for sending in submissions. Cate, Robert, Chris, and Kim, I've finally replied to you all. Thank you for your patience!

As always, we're seeking submissions, so please keep them coming. http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/p/authors.html


----------



## mphicks

heidi_g said:


> Cora and Jessica, thank you for keeping things going
> 
> And everyone else, thank you for sending in submissions. Cate, Robert, Chris, and Kim, I've finally replied to you all. Thank you for your patience!
> 
> As always, we're seeking submissions, so please keep them coming. http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/p/authors.html


Once I get my release date locked-in, I'll be sure to you know! Thanks in advance!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today we have a guest post by Ahmad Ardalan, KBoarder and author of _The Clout of Gen_., so check it out.


----------



## heidi_g

Today we're featuring Cora Buhlert's new release, the fourth book in her Shattered Empire series,_ Debts to Pay_!

http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/09/debts-to-pay-shattered-empire-book-4-by.html

Interested in submitting to the Speculative Fiction showcase? http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/p/authors.html


----------



## heidi_g

mphicks said:


> Once I get my release date locked-in, I'll be sure to you know! Thanks in advance!


Great, Michael!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

From Cora Buhlert: Speculative Fiction Links of the Week for September 19, 2014

http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/speculative-fiction-links-of-week-for.html

Lots more interviews and new releases coming up! We're accepting submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

And today's interview with Jamie Maltman, author of the Arts Reborn series, is up!

http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/author-interview-jamie-maltman.html


----------



## heidi_g

Cate Dean's Second Son is featured on the Speculative Fiction showcase today!

http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/09/second-son-prequel-to-shattered-throne.html

If you'd like to make a submissions to the showcase here is how: http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/p/showcase-contributers.html


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's interview with author Daniel Solomon Kaplan is up: http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/author-interview-daniel-solomon-kaplan.html

It's been said before, but it bears repeating;  for more information about how to take part in the Speculative Fiction Showcase, click here for more info: http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/p/authors.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm back in the saddle (sort of - it will take a few days to sort everything out) and thus I'm pleased to announce that today's featured new release is _A Chronetic Memory_ by Kim K. O'Hara, so check it out.

As always, we're happy to accept submissions.


----------



## heidi_g

Eek, Cora! Thanks for picking that up! I though it was tomorrow!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's post at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is an interview with KB's own Emily Martha Sorensen.

As always, keep those submission coming.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today it's time for our weekly link round-up with links to interesting articles, writing and promotion advice, reviews, interviews, con reports, links to crowdfunded projects and other odds and ends.

Submissions of any kind are always welcome and October is looking kind of empty so far.


----------



## 68564

I should have a new release in the next two weeks. My audio book is with Amazon QC now. 10-14 days they tell me...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I don't think we've ever featured an audiobook before, but I don't see why not. Contact Heidi and she'll pencil you in.


----------



## heidi_g

VydorScope said:


> I should have a new release in the next two weeks. My audio book is with Amazon QC now. 10-14 days they tell me...


Making separate New Release posts for ebooks, print editions, and audiobooks doesn't make sense to me, sorry! But I think this would make a great guest post!


----------



## 68564

heidi_g said:


> Making separate New Release posts for ebooks, print editions, and audiobooks doesn't make sense to me, sorry! But I think this would make a great guest post!


 

As I said in email - thats fine, Cora just as for something so I offered something.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release on the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_ is _The Tree Hugger_ by our very own Heidi Garrett.

As always, keep those submissions coming.


----------



## heidi_g

Thanks, Cora 

Also, just to let folks know, I'll be answering my outstanding emails this weekend as I do most of my part of the showcase on the weekends!


----------



## mphicks

Great cover on Tree Hugger, Heidi!


----------



## heidi_g

mphicks said:


> Great cover on Tree Hugger, Heidi!


Thanks, Michael! I'll pass that on to the designer (my husband!)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today we have an interview with Scott Colby at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, so check it out.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today we have an interview with Scott Colby at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, so check it out.


Thanks, Cora - I've just tweeted and +1'ed the interview with Scott.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

And the popular Speculative Fiction of the Month for September 2014 feature is up, a few hours early, because I accidentally pressed "publish now" instead of schedule.

We've got more than twenty new releases across the entire range of the speculative fiction spectrum, so check it out.

As always, shares, likes, tweets, +1, etc... are appreciated.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is near and dear to my heart, because it's my own _Seedlings_, part 2 in the _Shattered Empire_ series.

As always, submissions are welcome.


----------



## heidi_g

Cora, you beat me to it!

But I'll repeat it 

*Today's New Release on the Speculative Fiction showcase is Seedlings by Cora Buhlert!

http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/09/seedlings-by-cora-buhlert.html

And check out these awesome September Author Interviews!*

Scott Colby: http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/09/author-interview-scott-colby.html
Emily Martha Sorenson: http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/09/author-interview-emily-martha-sorensen.html
Daniel Solomon Kaplan: http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/09/author-interview-daniel-solomon-kaplan.html
Jamie Maltman: http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/09/author-interview-jamie-maltman.html
S.C. Green: http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/09/author-interview-sc-green.html
Dean F. Wilson: http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/09/author-interview-dean-f-wilson.html
Vincent Trigili: http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/09/author-interview-vincent-trigili.html

*Have you written something ghosty, horrific, or scary? Want to do an interview in October? Please contact either Jessica Rydill at jessica . rydill @ gmail . com or Cora Buhlert at cora @ corabuhlert . com to set it up*


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Monkey Queen_ by Robert Dahlen, so check it out.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Monkey Queen_ by Robert Dahlen, so check it out.


Yay! Thanks to Heidi, Cora and Jessica!


----------



## heidi_g

Don't miss Cora's awesome roundup of weekly spec fic links!

http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/10/speculative-fiction-links-of-week-for.html


----------



## Morgan Jameson

I sent an email about my book - an alternate history WWII thriller - sort of a "the truth behind what the government told us happened in April 1945." Launch date should be around the 10th at the latest. Thanks for the link!


----------



## markhealy

Heidi I just sent you an email about my upcoming release.  Let me know if there's any problems.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release is _Diabolical Taste_ by Ros Jackson.

As always, keep those submissions coming.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release is _Diabolical Taste_ by Ros Jackson.
> 
> As always, keep those submissions coming.


Thanks, Cora!


----------



## heidi_g

Today's feature is an Author Interview with J.A.Cipriano

http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/10/author-interview-ja-cipriano.html

And... I just wanted to clarify Guest Posts, because we would love to have more of them!

The Guest Post is designed for authors to promote books that aren't new releases. A Guest Post is any topic that's Spec Fic related, however it makes sense to build the post around a published book, so you can include the cover, blurb, and buy links for that book in the Guest Post.

If you're interested in submitting a Guest Post, please send your stuff to Jessica


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release on the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Andy McBean and the War of the Worlds_ by Dale Kutzera, which looks like a lovely piece of middle grade SF.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release is _Once Upon a Time at the End of the World_ by KB's own S. Elliot Brandis, so check it out.

We're always open for submissions, though Heidi is away at Indie Recon and won't be able to respond at once.


----------



## rachelmedhurst

*What is speculative fiction?*

We use this quote from kboard author William D. Richards to define a big umbrella: an all-encompassing genre created to describe stories of science fiction, fantasy, alternate history, and other stories that have an element of "What if..." in them. A story in speculative fiction is one that adds an element of the unreal, or asks, what would become of our society if history took a different direction at some important event? Fiction with a little something extra thrown in.
[/quote]

Great! I've been struggling a bit with The Deadliners and Avoidables, but they both come under this umbrella.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release is _Once Upon a Time at the End of the World_ by KB's own S. Elliot Brandis, so check it out.
> 
> We're always open for submissions, though Heidi is away at Indie Recon and won't be able to respond at once.


While Heidi is away, you can also send new releases to me.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for our weekly link round-up, so check it out.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## mphicks

Wow, thanks for all the mentions Cora!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Facade: A Vampire Love Story by R. M. Webb is up today as a new release!

http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/facade-vampire-love-story-by-r-m-webb.html

Please keep those submissions coming, folks.


----------



## R. M. Webb

JessieCar said:


> Facade: A Vampire Love Story by R. M. Webb is up today as a new release!
> 
> http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/facade-vampire-love-story-by-r-m-webb.html
> 
> Please keep those submissions coming, folks.


Thank you so very much!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Gifted by H.S. Stone.

Read about it here: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/gifted-by-hs-stone.html

More submissions gratefully received.


----------



## hs

JessieCar said:


> Today's new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Gifted by H.S. Stone.
> 
> Read about it here: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/gifted-by-hs-stone.html
> 
> More submissions gratefully received.


Thank you very much for featuring Gifted!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Consumption_, a great horror tale by KBoards' very own Michael Patrick Hicks.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## mphicks

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Consumption_, a great horror tale by KBoards' very own Michael Patrick Hicks.
> 
> As always, we're happy about submissions.


Thanks for the feature! Much appreciated.


----------



## heidi_g

So... I was out-of-town last week. Went to Indie Recon in Sandy, Utah, and made a road trip out of it. It is possible my email was hacked in Butte, Montana! But I think it's all squared away now. If you sent me an email between Sunday and this morning, I might not have gotten it. Vanessa, my dates got all screwed up on the road. I had you scheduled for today, but didn't get to update till this morning, so it will be posted next Monday, the 20th. I'm also hoping to get some posts up about Indie Recon. 

It was not a Spec Fic showcase but there were many Spec Fic authors there.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today we have an interview with H.S. Stone over at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_.


----------



## taiweiland

Hello everyone,

So psyched that there's this group! I've been lurking at the fringes, absorbing your plasma energies.

I thought I should introduce myself. I'm brand new. Shiny new. Don't even know how to add a profile picture yet. (BTW, how DO you do that?) I write space opera - Star Trek meets Babylon 5 meets Battlestar Galactica. And maybe with a dash of Firefly.

I've only ever published a few short stories under different pen names to dip my little toe in the self-pub waters. Was thrilled that anyone bothered to buy my stories and now am looking forward to finally publishing a series of space opera novels. I spent most of last year learning how to complete a novel I started during Nano 2013 and realised that I got me a universe going. I'm planning to work on Episode 2 during Nano 2014. If all things go well, I hope to release my first novel (yay!) in December in time for the Christmas reason.  

So compared to all of you, I am reaaally new at this!  

Can I still participate though? I love interviewing authors, and since my novel is coming out in December, I hope to introduce my book too. Where do I start?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Hi Tai and welcome to KBoards. If you haven't checked out the speculative fiction high five circle yet, go ahead and do so.

If you would like to be interviewed at the Speculative Fiction Showcase and/or submit your book as a new release spotlight, the submission info and whom to contact is here.

You cover looks great and I'm always happy to see another space opera writer here.


----------



## hs

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today we have an interview with H.S. Stone over at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_.


Thanks for letting me appear on the Speculative Fiction Showcase again! I really appreciate it!


----------



## taiweiland

CoraBuhlert said:


> Hi Tai and welcome to KBoards. If you haven't checked out the speculative fiction high five circle yet, go ahead and do so.
> 
> If you would like to be interviewed at the Speculative Fiction Showcase and/or submit your book as a new release spotlight, the submission info and whom to contact is here.
> 
> You cover looks great and I'm always happy to see another space opera writer here.


Thanks for the information, Cora! Yes, the cover is great, isn't it? My cover artist, Yoly, rocks - but I'm sure lots of people here know that.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's post at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is our regular weekly link round-up.


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's post at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is our regular weekly link round-up.


Great job, as always. It boggles my mind how you're able to keep touch with so many sources. Awesome work.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks, Elliot. You're making me blush.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

New release today: Moons of Solsticia by K.A. Madison.

http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/moons-of-solsticia-by-ka-madison.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You beat me to it, Jessica.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Wizard of Ends_ by Vanessa Finaughty.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

Hi Cora, I would very much like to feature my debut novel, Mindguard on the Speculative Fiction Showcase. I'm running a countdown deal from Octobr 26th to November 2nd, where it will be available for 0.99$ (as opposed to 3.99$) and I would love to get some buzz around it for the countdown. Is it still possible to submit it to Heidi Garrette? Are you still open to submissions?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yes, we're open for submissions. The info is here: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.de/p/authors.html

The new release spotlight is for books published in the past 30 days. If your book is significantly over that line, you could always submit a guest post about some aspect of your book.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

CoraBuhlert said:


> Yes, we're open for submissions. The info is here: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.de/p/authors.html
> 
> The new release spotlight is for books published in the past 30 days. If your book is significantly over that line, you could always submit a guest post about some aspect of your book.


Thank you for answering.  My book was published on September 2nd. Would it still be a fit? It's still relatively new, especially if you look at the sales  If not I will look at the other options.


----------



## heidi_g

The new release featured today is Wizard's End Book 1 by Vanessa Finaughty:

http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/10/wizard-of-ends-book-1-by-vanessa.html



Andrei Cherascu said:


> Thank you for answering.  My book was published on September 2nd. Would it still be a fit? It's still relatively new, especially if you look at the sales  If not I will look at the other options.


Hi Andrei, we would love to feature you on the showcase, but it's been 45 days since the release date. I understand your perspective. Could you submit a Guest Post? It doesn't need to be long, but something centered around your book, would be the best way to showcase it now that the book is past its 30 day mark.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

heidi_g said:


> The new release featured today is Wizard's End Book 1 by Vanessa Finaughty:
> 
> http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/10/wizard-of-ends-book-1-by-vanessa.html
> 
> Hi Andrei, we would love to feature you on the showcase, but it's been 45 days since the release date. I understand your perspective. Could you submit a Guest Post? It doesn't need to be long, but something centered around your book, would be the best way to showcase it now that the book is past its 30 day mark.


Heidi, thank you, I'd love to do a guest post  I'll send you a PM to work out the details.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Wave Links_ by Randall Boleyn.

As always, keep those submissions coming.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a round-up post of all entries in the "Meet My Character" blog hop to date.


----------



## Randall Boleyn

Thanks Cora and Heidi for all y'all's hard work. The showcase spread for Wave Links looked great.


----------



## heidi_g

Randall Bowling said:


> Thanks Cora and Heidi for all y'all's hard work. The showcase spread for Wave Links looked great.


Your welcome Best wishes for Wave Links! We don't know if we're selling books, but we're getting a lot of hits, over 11K since we've started!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

CoraBuhlert said:


> You beat me to it, Jessica.


Thanks, Cora! Running a bit behind here.



CoraBuhlert said:


> Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a round-up post of all entries in the "Meet My Character" blog hop to date.


Excellent! I have been catching up on tweeting and sharing the posts.


heidi_g said:


> Your welcome Best wishes for Wave Links! We don't know if we're selling books, but we're getting a lot of hits, over 11K since we've started!


Fantastic news about the hits, Heidi. Eyes on books!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a new release by Vanessa Finaughty - Dark Creature (Wizard of Ends Book 2)

http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/dark-creature-wizard-of-ends-book-2-by.html

We are always open for new submissions. Lots more good stuff coming up in the next few weeks! An elclectic mix of Science Fiction, Fantasy, and many other headings of the genre...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, so check it out.

And keep those submissions coming.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, we have an interview with David Wake at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today, we have an interview with David Wake at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.


Thank you, Cora - I'm back from Bristolcon today (mostly).


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Mission: Lights of Langrenus_ by KB's own V.A. Jeffrey.

As always, keep those submissions coming.


----------



## T.K.

I really like what you guys are doing here. Great job! 

I'm also sending in a submission


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Thanks, T.K!

Today's post on the Speculative Fiction Showcase is a Guest Post by Andrei Cherascu, author of _Mindguard_: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/guest-post-by-andrei-cherascu_28.html

As always we are open for submissions, whether new releases, guest posts or author interviews. The Speculative Fiction Showcase has had more than 11,000 page views to date!


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

JessieCar said:


> Thanks, T.K!
> 
> Today's post on the Speculative Fiction Showcase is a Guest Post by Andrei Cherascu, author of _Mindguard_: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/guest-post-by-andrei-cherascu_28.html
> 
> As always we are open for submissions, whether new releases, guest posts or author interviews. The Speculative Fiction Showcase has had more than 11,000 page views to date!


Jessica (& Heidi & Cora)

Thank you for featuring me  It's a great feeling being able to talk this way about something on which I've worked solitarily for more than a year. Made me really realize "wow, I've actually published it and I'm now talking about it on a speculative fiction blog"  That's a wonderful feeling.


----------



## heidi_g

Andrei Cherascu said:


> Jessica (& Heidi & Cora)
> It's a great feeling being able to talk this way about something on which I've worked solitarily for more than a year. Made me really realize "wow, I've actually published it and I'm now talking about it on a speculative fiction blog"  That's a wonderful feeling.


AWESOME!!!! It's a great interview!!!!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

heidi_g said:


> AWESOME!!!! It's a great interview!!!!


Seconding this.


----------



## heidi_g

Chanda Hahn's 4th book in her bestselling _Unfortunate Fairy Tale_ series is featured as a new release on the showcase today. My husband and I had the opportunity to have dinner with her when I was at Indie Recon a few weeks ago. She is as funny and friendly as her books

http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/10/reign-unfortunate-fairy-tale-book-4-by.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, it's time for the weekly link round-up, a day early because Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month is posted tomorrow.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Andrei Cherascu said:


> Jessica (& Heidi & Cora)
> 
> Thank you for featuring me  It's a great feeling being able to talk this way about something on which I've worked solitarily for more than a year. Made me really realize "wow, I've actually published it and I'm now talking about it on a speculative fiction blog"  That's a wonderful feeling.


It's a pleasure, Andrei! Sorry for not writing sooner (and more) but I've been at Bristolcon (yay!) and then had visitors. 



CoraBuhlert said:


> Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, it's time for the weekly link round-up, a day early because Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month is posted tomorrow.


Cora, I've been reading these - lots of fascinating stuff!


----------



## hs

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, it's time for the weekly link round-up, a day early because Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month is posted tomorrow.


It always amazes me how you're able to find so many links in a week!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

hs said:


> It always amazes me how you're able to find so many links in a week!


By spending way too much time on the Internet.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, we have a double punch of two posts at the Speculative Fiction Showcase:

Jessica shares a report about her visit to BristolCon and I post the "Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month" round-up for October.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today, we have a double punch of two posts at the Speculative Fiction Showcase:
> 
> Jessica shares a report about her visit to BristolCon and I post the "Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month" round-up for October.


Thank you very much, Cora! I'm sorry I scheduled my post for the same day - I made a booboo.


----------



## SB James

I...Finally...published...Book 2...
I feel like I've been through a war with this book. 
I didn't make it for the "Indie Spec Fiction of the Month" for either September OR October, which makes me feel like crap.
Because I'm an idiot sometimes when it comes to reading long threads with lots of links, but I'm interested in participating in some of this, what should I do next?
Thank you in advance for putting up with my dullard ways...


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

SB James said:


> I...Finally...published...Book 2...
> I feel like I've been through a war with this book.
> I didn't make it for the "Indie Spec Fiction of the Month" for either September OR October, which makes me feel like crap.
> Because I'm an idiot sometimes when it comes to reading long threads with lots of links, but I'm interested in participating in some of this, what should I do next?
> Thank you in advance for putting up with my dullard ways...


Congratulations! And I feel your pain. With a new release, your first port of call is Heidi Garrett, and you can either send her a PM on here or else an email through the Spec Fic web-site - the link lives here: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/p/authors.html

And Cora does the monthly round up at the end of the month. All our contact details can be found at that page.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

JessieCar said:


> Thank you very much, Cora! I'm sorry I scheduled my post for the same day - I made a booboo.


No problem. Though we'd almost have had three posts in one day, because the weekly link round-up usually runs on Fridays, too, but then I noticed the clash and rescheduled it to Thursday.



SB James said:


> I...Finally...published...Book 2...
> I feel like I've been through a war with this book.
> I didn't make it for the "Indie Spec Fiction of the Month" for either September OR October, which makes me feel like crap.
> Because I'm an idiot sometimes when it comes to reading long threads with lots of links, but I'm interested in participating in some of this, what should I do next?
> Thank you in advance for putting up with my dullard ways...


Congrats on publishing _The Scientist's Son_, SB. I've already added it to the _Indie Spec Fic of the Month_ round-up for November (I add the books throughout the month as I see them). You can also submit it as a featured new release to the Speculative Fiction Showcase and/or do an author interview, if you like. Submission info is here.


----------



## SB James

JessieCar said:


> Congratulations! And I feel your pain. With a new release, your first port of call is Heidi Garrett, and you can either send her a PM on here or else an email through the Spec Fic web-site - the link lives here: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/p/authors.html
> 
> And Cora does the monthly round up at the end of the month. All our contact details can be found at that page.





CoraBuhlert said:


> No problem. Though we'd almost have had three posts in one day, because the weekly link round-up usually runs on Fridays, too, but then I noticed the clash and rescheduled it to Thursday.
> 
> Congrats on publishing _The Scientist's Son_, SB. I've already added it to the _Indie Spec Fic of the Month_ round-up for November (I add the books throughout the month as I see them). You can also submit it as a featured new release to the Speculative Fiction Showcase and/or do an author interview, if you like. Submission info is here.


Thank you both very much! I will get started with this in between everything else!


----------



## heidi_g

_Winter_ by Mark R. Healy is featured on the Speculative Fiction showcase today:

http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/11/after-winter-by-mark-r-healy.html

SBJames we'd love to feature your new release!

Anyone else interested in making a submission, please do! November is slim with posts so far! Don't forget, you can submit a Guest Post to promote any previously published book and also do an Author interview!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a guest post by KB's own H.S. Stone who helpfully informs us about some signs that you're living in a dystopian society.

As always, we're happy about submissions. And if you've been waiting for me to reply to a mail, I've been ill these past few days.


----------



## markhealy

heidi_g said:


> _Winter_ by Mark R. Healy is featured on the Speculative Fiction showcase today:
> 
> http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/11/after-winter-by-mark-r-healy.html
> 
> SBJames we'd love to feature your new release!
> 
> Anyone else interested in making a submission, please do! November is slim with posts so far! Don't forget, you can submit a Guest Post to promote any previously published book and also do an Author interview!


Thanks Heidi!


----------



## 68564

I am in an anthology that is coming out in Friday, is that the kind of think you might want to have on the site?


The Telepath Chronicles


----------



## hs

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a guest post by KB's own H.S. Stone who helpfully informs us about some signs that you're living in a dystopian society.
> 
> As always, we're happy about submissions. And if you've been waiting for me to reply to a mail, I've been ill these past few days.


Thanks for letting me guest post on The Speculative Fiction Showcase, and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## scifi365

Hey Cora,

I sent you an email about an interview or something about our Science Fiction book promotion service. I know you've been ill, so I won't hassle you to reply but just ask if you got it. Been having a few problems with our email in the last couple of days.


----------



## heidi_g

VydorScope said:


> I am in an anthology that is coming out in Friday, is that the kind of think you might want to have on the site?
> 
> 
> The Telepath Chronicles


Yes. You (or someone can send the usual!) Cover jpg, blurb, excerpt, buy link(s), I guess no author bio since it's an anthology. If you want all authors included in the post you could, perhaps, send a list of their names and maybe website links.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a guest post by KB's own H.S. Stone who helpfully informs us about some signs that you're living in a dystopian society.
> 
> As always, we're happy about submissions. And if you've been waiting for me to reply to a mail, I've been ill these past few days.


Thank you very much for posting the link, Cora! Sorry to hear that you've not been well. I'm heads down in Nanowrimo at the moment, only surfacing occasionally for air!


----------



## 68564

heidi_g said:


> Yes. You (or someone can send the usual!) Cover jpg, blurb, excerpt, buy link(s), I guess no author bio since it's an anthology. If you want all authors included in the post you could, perhaps, send a list of their names and maybe website links.


Great, I'll figure something out and send it soon. I hope.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

scifi365 said:


> Hey Cora,
> 
> I sent you an email about an interview or something about our Science Fiction book promotion service. I know you've been ill, so I won't hassle you to reply but just ask if you got it. Been having a few problems with our email in the last couple of days.


Yup, I got your e-mail. We'll get back to you soon.


----------



## scifi365

Thanks Cora, you're a star.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, it's time again for our weekly round-up of interesting speculative fiction links from around the web, so check it out.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction showcase, an interview with author Simone Pond: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/interview-with-simone-pond.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Our featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Hunting in Bruges_, an urban fantasy novel set in Belgium by E.J. Stevens.

As always, we're happy about new submissions.


----------



## heidi_g

Our featured new release on the Speculative Fiction showcase is the science fiction short story _Mr. Wilson_ by Jeff Tanyard.

http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/11/mr-wilson-by-jeff-tanyard_13.html

Submissions are always welcome!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Cora Buhlert's crucial Speculative Fiction links of the week for November 14 are now online! http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/speculative-fiction-links-of-week-for_14.html

All submissions, whether guest posts, interview requests or new releases gratefully received. Please excuse us if we're a bit slow in responding - we've been respectively ill, up to ears in Nanowrimo and overwhelmed by work! But we will get back to you...


----------



## heidi_g

JessieCar said:


> Please excuse us if we're a bit slow in responding - we've been respectively ill, up to ears in Nanowrimo and overwhelmed by work! But we will get back to you...


Well said And, yes, we do love submissions! The second half of November is pretty open, but the first week of December is filled up... so if you had a new release in the past 30 days...  Or have a great Spec Fic angle about something you've already published...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Journey of the Hunted_ by Tracy Falbe. It's a werewolf novel set during the Renaissance and sounds absolutely fascinating, so check it out:

http://indiespecfic.blogspot.de/2014/11/journey-of-hunted-werewolves-in.html

Submissions are always welcome. And if you're a spec fic writer and eager to introduce one of your characters to the world, the "Meet My Character" blog hop has a free slot next Sunday, i.e. November 23. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _To Make a Witch_ by Heather Hamilton-Senter, so check it out.

Submissions are always welcome.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, Deirdre Gould introduces the Celebrate Imagination event.

We're always happy to receive submissions, even if it may take us a day or two to reply on occasion.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today it's time for the weekly link round-up again at the Speculative Fiction Showcase again, so check it out.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today it's time for the weekly link round-up again at the Speculative Fiction Showcase again, so check it out.


It looks like there's a lot to read there, Cora! Very interested in the stuff about Ursula le Guin, who is one of my favourite authors.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

There's even more Le Guin coming in next week's link round-up.


----------



## heidi_g

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to Heidi for doing this.


Jeff, Glad to!!!!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with Heather Hamilton-Senter, so check it out.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a great guest post by A.E. Williams about why manned spaceflight is necessary.

As always, submissions are welcome.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a great guest post by A.E. Williams about why manned spaceflight is necessary.
> 
> As always, submissions are welcome.


Cora, thank you very much for sharing that! And apologies...


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Cora's Speculative Fiction Links of the Week for November 28, 2014 http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/speculative-fiction-links-of-week-for_28.html

And also, rounding up - new release The Minoan Zero Mind Tool by John Moon Forker! http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/the-minoan-zero-mind-tool-by-john-moon.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for posting those links, Jessica, since I forgot to.

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, Heidi gives a shout-out to the Fairy Tale Advent Calender, a very cool sounding idea launched by indie author Katherina Gerlach.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have two posts. First of all, we have an interview with Mark Stockton, founder of SciFi365, a new promo site for science fiction, which sounds very cool.

And then, because it's the last day of the month, we also have the monthly round-up of newly released indie speculative fiction. So if you're looking for something to read this holiday season, check it out.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Yay! Thanks, Cora. Have tweeted, shared etc


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have two posts. First of all, we have an interview with Mark Stockton, founder of SciFi365, a new promo site for science fiction, which sounds very cool.
> 
> And then, because it's the last day of the month, we also have the monthly round-up of newly released indie speculative fiction. So if you're looking for something to read this holiday season, check it out.


Great interview with Mark. I'm glad SciFi365 is getting some exposure. _Mindguard_ was featured by them twice, and chosen Book of the Week in September and it generated really good results. I'll give you the details when Mark opens a thread to promote the service.


----------



## scifi365

Thanks for the compliment, Andrei and thanks to Jessica, Cora and team for the interview. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

scifi365 said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Andrei and thanks to Jessica, Cora and team for the interview. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


It was a pleasure, Mark! Thank you for answering our fiendish questions. And glad you liked it, Andrei. Will be very interested to hear when the promo thread for SciFi365 goes live.

And...today on the *Speculative Fiction Showcase*, a new release by Rachel Medhurst - _The Deadliners: New Generation _http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/the-deadliners-new-generation-by-rachel.html.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Cupcakes and Kisses_ by Billie Limpin and the Spec Fic Showcase's very own Heidi Garrett, so check it out.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have not one but two featured new releases.

The first is _The Mainframe_ by Simone Pond.

The second is _Scrapplings_ by Amelia Smith, which is free at Amazon from December 3 to December 5.

As always we're happy about new submissions, so let us know if you have a new speculative fiction release or would be interested in doing a guest post or an author interview.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Brigadoon Boondoggle_, book 2 of the _Monkey Queen_ series, by KB's own Robert Dahlen, so check it out.

Submissions are always welcome.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Brigadoon Boondoggle_, book 2 of the _Monkey Queen_ series, by KB's own Robert Dahlen, so check it out.
> 
> Submissions are always welcome.


Thank you, Cora! You, Heidi and Jessica have been very supportive so far, and I really do appreciate that. Bad day at work, but I'll link like crazy later.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Speculative Fiction Links of the Week for December 5, 2014!

http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/speculative-fiction-links-of-week-for.html

Robert, I hope the bad day got better...


----------



## Robert Dahlen

JessieCar said:


> Speculative Fiction Links of the Week for December 5, 2014!
> 
> http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/speculative-fiction-links-of-week-for.html
> 
> Robert, I hope the bad day got better...


Well, it did, a little. Thanks! Ice cream when I got home helped.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Robert Dahlen said:


> Well, it did, a little. Thanks! Ice cream when I got home helped.


Ice cream can only be good!


----------



## heidi_g

Thank you Jessica and Cora for keeping up with this thread!!!!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Fool's Sacrifice_ by Geronimo Bosch, so check it out.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Foxworth Terminus_ by J. Drew Brumbaugh.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is "Deadly Love" by Wesley Robert Lowe, so check it out.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Immortality Game_ by KB's own Ted Cross.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

New release by Geronimo Bosch featured today: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/zoots-roots-by-geronimo-bosch.html

Coming soon: tomorrow, our regular speculative fiction links of the week from round the net, compiled by Cora Buhlert, and on Saturday a new interview with Bruce Fottler, author of Paladin's Odyssey.

Plus many more new releases.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

The weekly link round-up is up now. Lots of good stuff there, so check it out.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today we have an interview with Bruce Fottler, author of _Paladin's Odyssey_: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/interview-with-bruce-fottler-author-of.html

Keep those submissions coming...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a round-up of all the posts in the "Meet My Character" blog hop to date.


----------



## heidi_g

Today's New Release feature on the Speculative Fiction Showcase is the Chinatown Haunting series by Wesley Robert Lowe.

http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/12/a-chinatown-haunting-thriller-by-wesley.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_ is _Maze of Fates_ by Geronimo Bosch.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Atomic Sea_ by Jack Conner.

We're always happy about submissions. The days until Christmas are booked up, but we've got plenty of free slots afterwards.


----------



## markhealy

I've sent my new release over to Heidi and it has just hit the Zon today!

Thanks to Heidi, Cora and Jessica for the great work you're doing.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I think Heidi has you scheduled for December 23, Mark.


----------



## markhealy

Yep that's correct, thanks!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday, so time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase. Lots of good stuff today. Make sure to check out the Christmas lights choreographed to the Star Wars soundtrack, because they're amazing.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Hopebreaker_ by Dean F. Wilson, so check it out.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is a book most of you will have seen around and some of you are probably involved with, namely _Stories on the Go_, Andrew Ashling's KBoards flash fiction anthology.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is near and dear to my heart, cause it's my own book, a fantasy novelette called _Boardwalk Baby_.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is near and dear to my heart, cause it's my own book, a fantasy novelette called _Boardwalk Baby_.


Great stuff, Cora. Congrats!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is "The Seeds of New Earth" by Mark. R. Healy.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Something to Read: A Charity Omnibus Anthology_, edited by Stella Wilkinson.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

No featured new release today, just holiday wishes.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

CoraBuhlert said:


> No featured new release today, just holiday wishes.


Happy Christmas!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

And right back to you, Jessica. 

We'll be continuing our regularly scheduled programming with the weekly link round-up tomorrow.


----------



## Vaalingrade

D'oh. I should have submitted my releases to you, shouldn't I?

It is too late now that they're two weeks old?


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Vaalingrade said:


> D'oh. I should have submitted my releases to you, shouldn't I?
> 
> It is too late now that they're two weeks old?


Vaal, we've got a 30-day window. You're welcome to submit your new releases. Also, I think we are changing things a bit in the New Year.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Two weeks is fine, Vaal. Send your new releases to Jessica or me and we'll schedule them for you.

What is more, even though today is Boxing Day, which is a public holiday in Germany and shopping craziness in Britain, we at the Speculative Fiction Showcase do not rest and bring you the best new links in our weekly link round-up. Lots of good stuff again today.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

CoraBuhlert said:


> Two weeks is fine, Vaal. Send your new releases to Jessica or me and we'll schedule them for you.
> 
> What is more, even though today is Boxing Day, which is a public holiday in Germany and shopping craziness in Britain, we at the Speculative Fiction Showcase do not rest and bring you the best new links in our weekly link round-up. Lots of good stuff again today.


Thanks, Cora!  I have to confess I've been busy visiting the rellies today (and eating heroic amounts of Christmas Pud!) (but not shopping, thank goodness)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a guest post by Bruce Fottler who talks about popular post-apocalyptic events.


----------



## Accord64

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a guest post by Bruce Fottler who talks about popular post-apocalyptic events.


Wow, where did you dig this nut-job up?  

Seriously, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Accord64 said:


> Wow, where did you dig this nut-job up?
> 
> Seriously, thanks for the opportunity.


Bruce, thank you so much for your contribution - and Cora for posting the link!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Accord64 said:


> Wow, where did you dig this nut-job up?
> 
> Seriously, thanks for the opportunity.


You'd be amazed, but sometimes these nut-jobs contact us.  

And you're welcome.


----------



## heidi_g

Today's New Release on the Speculative Fiction Showcase is The Witching Elm by C.N. Crawford!

http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/12/the-witching-elm-memento-mori-series.html


----------



## heidi_g

The Speculative Fiction Showcase was started in May of 2014, and it has gotten off to a great start with over 18K page views. And that with a summer vacation!

http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com

In August, Cora Buhlert and Jessica Rydill joined me behind the scenes. With their help, the fall and winter have been very active.

As of December 31st, I'm passing the torch to Cora and Jessica. We have updated the submissions page accordingly. http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/p/authors.html

Thank you to all the speculative fiction authors who have found us and made submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

heidi_g said:


> The Speculative Fiction Showcase was started in May of 2014, and it has gotten off to a great start with over 18K page views. And that with a summer vacation!
> 
> http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com
> 
> In August, Cora Buhlert and Jessica Rydill joined me behind the scenes. With their help, the fall and winter have been very active.
> 
> As of December 31st, I'm passing the torch to Cora and Jessica. We have updated the submissions page accordingly. http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/p/authors.html
> 
> Thank you to all the speculative fiction authors who have found us and made submissions.


Thank you, Heidi. Without your hard work, none of this would have happened. We're going to miss you!

I'm raising a virtual glass and hoping that you will come back and visit in the New Year with your new releases.


----------



## 68564

heidi_g said:


> In August, Cora Buhlert and Jessica Rydill joined me behind the scenes. With their help, the fall and winter have been very active.
> 
> As of December 31st, I'm passing the torch to Cora and Jessica. We have updated the submissions page accordingly. http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/p/authors.html
> 
> Thank you to all the speculative fiction authors who have found us and made submissions.


Thanks for your work in kicking this off! Well done!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

heidi_g said:


> The Speculative Fiction Showcase was started in May of 2014, and it has gotten off to a great start with over 18K page views. And that with a summer vacation!
> 
> http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com
> 
> In August, Cora Buhlert and Jessica Rydill joined me behind the scenes. With their help, the fall and winter have been very active.
> 
> As of December 31st, I'm passing the torch to Cora and Jessica. We have updated the submissions page accordingly. http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/p/authors.html
> 
> Thank you to all the speculative fiction authors who have found us and made submissions.


I'll join Jessica and Vincent in saying thanks for all your hard work, Heidi, and raising a virtual glass to you.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

CoraBuhlert said:


> I'll join Jessica and Vincent in saying thanks for all your hard work, Heidi, and raising a virtual glass to you.


+1, Heidi, and many thanks for all the support you and the others have given my books.


----------



## heidi_g

Wow, thanks, Jessica, Vincent, Cora and Robert. I'd wanted to do the showcase for so long, and I'm so glad it's helping spread the word about Speculative Fiction! I'm also thrilled that Jessica and Cora are going to be able to continue the showcase in the coming year.

Raising a virtual glass to all of us creators of "other worlds" and "other layers to this one" sounds good


----------



## CoraBuhlert

The new release round-up for December is up, so check it out. Lots of interesting books there by familiar names/faces as well as non-KBoard authors.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2015 has barely started and yet we at the Speculative Fiction Showcase already bring you a featured new release, _Darkness's Fury_ by KB's own Tiffany Cherney.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, it's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, so check it out.

And as said before, we're always happy about submissions. I've seen a couple of new speculative fiction books in people's sigs around here, so feel free to submit them. BTW, the Speculative Fiction Showcase is a 100% free service.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_ is _To Whatever End_, first in a new epic fantasy series by KB's own Claire Frank.

And if you have a new release (i.e. released in the past 30 days) or would like to do an interview or guest post, we are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_ is _Twiceborn_ by Marina Finlayson, so check it out.

Submissions: We love them, we want them, so keep them coming.


----------



## Claire Frank

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_ is _To Whatever End_, first in a new epic fantasy series by KB's own Claire Frank.
> 
> And if you have a new release (i.e. released in the past 30 days) or would like to do an interview or guest post, we are always happy about submissions.


Thanks for the feature!


----------



## Vaalingrade

Hey, can I submit new storylines in the webserial? New chapters would be excessive, but new issues and new minis?


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Vaalingrade said:


> Hey, can I submit new storylines in the webserial? New chapters would be excessive, but new issues and new minis?


That sounds like a great idea, Vaal. If you email Cora or me, we can discuss what to do.

Here are the Speculative Fiction links of the Week for January 9, 2015: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/speculative-fiction-links-of-week-for_9.html

As always, Cora has compiled some really interesting stuff!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _We Are Watching_ by M. Stephen Stewart, so check it out.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for our weekly round-up of interesting links once again, so check it out.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_, we have an interview with M. Stephen Stewart.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

The latest post at the Speculative Fiction showcase is from me blogging about Indie writers and reviews.

http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/indie-writers-and-reviews.html

Lots of interesting stuff coming up: a guest post by A.E. Williams about space travel, based on his personal experience, an interview with indie author Jan Edwards, a new release for Riley LaShea's The Innocents, and Cora Buhlert's brilliant round-up of Science Fiction and Fantasy links. And last but not least a shout-out for SciFiFantasyFreak who are looking for authors and readers for their new subscription service.

Do contact us if you would like to feature your new release, or do and interview or a guest post.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Innocents_ by Riley LaShea.



> For thousands of years, they have roamed the darkness, subsisting on the blood of men - the deraphs - though most people would only know them as vampires.
> 
> For thousands of years, they have been hunted, pursued in secret by scores of men who tried and failed to exterminate them.
> 
> For thousands of years, the fight has been fair.
> 
> Now, a group of North Atlantic hunters have discovered a weakness - the synjuments - a subspecies of humans with whom the deraphs share a mortal link. Far more vulnerable to attack, these innocents pose an imminent threat to the clan of Haydn, a thousand-year-old deraph whose unsettled history with Lilith poses its own pressing complications.


http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/the-innocents-by-riley-lashea.html


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

If you haven't already heard about the fantastic new subscription service, SciFiFantasy Freak, today's post at the Speculative Fiction Showcase gives the lowdown: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/a-new-subcription-service-scififantasy.html

You can also read more about them on the forum here http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,206762.0.html where you can ask BettyBookFreak about their introductory offer for writers.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

You know you want to read it - weekly roundup of science fiction and fantasy links compiled by our own Cora Buhlert.
http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/speculative-fiction-links-of-week-for_23.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

And today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with British fantasy writer Jan Edwards, so check it out.

As always, we're happy about submissions, so if you have a new release or want to do an interview or a guest post, please let us know.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

This is fantastic! I'm going to send in submissions for several of your programs today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have science, real science, courtesy of a guest column by A.E. Williams about manned space exploration. Expect part 2 next Sunday.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Otherworlders_ by Angela Cavanaugh.

As always, we're happy about submissions, so if you have a new SF, fantasy or horror book coming out, would like to do an author interview or an SFF related guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Grand Master's Pawn, Part 1_ by Aurora Springer.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Hoarder in the Down Deep_, a novella by Marilyn Peake set in the world of Hugh Howey's _Silo Saga_, so check it out.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, it's time again for our popular feature "Speculative Fiction Links of the Week", so check it out.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month, our massive monthly round-up of newly released SF, fantasy and horror fiction, is up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

As always, likes, shares, tweets, +1s, etc... are appreciated. And keep those submissions coming.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Changing Fate, Ambassador_ book 3, by Patty Jansen.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_ is _The Girl in the City_ by Philip Harris, a novella set in the world of Michael Bunker's _Pennsylvania_.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Marilyn Peake.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Bone Dry_ by Cady Vance.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for our ever popular weekly round-up of interesting speculative fiction links, so check it out.

And if you're waiting to hear back from me, please be patient, since I've had a tiring few days.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

On the Speculative Fiction Showcase today, we have Part II of the blog by A.E. Williams *MANNED Space Exploration? It's Getting Old*

http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/guest-post-ae-williams-manned-space.html

In other news, I'm going into hospital next week for surgery, hoping to be out by the end of the week. Cora is in sole possession of the Spec Fic showcase in the meantime!


----------



## 68564

JessieCar said:


> In other news, I'm going into hospital next week for surgery, hoping to be out by the end of the week. Cora is in sole possession of the Spec Fic showcase in the meantime!


In other news, ACK!!! I hope it is not too serious


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Um...


VydorScope said:


> In other news, ACK!!! I hope it is not too serious


I'm hoping to be out by Friday (fingers crossed) but hopefully once the critical bit is removed, all will be well 

(That sounds slightly rude!)


----------



## Robert Dahlen

JessieCar said:


> Um...
> I'm hoping to be out by Friday (fingers crossed) but hopefully once the critical bit is removed, all will be well
> 
> (That sounds slightly rude!)


Thinking good thoughts for you, Jessica! Hope everything goes swimmingly!


----------



## 68564

JessieCar said:


> Um...
> I'm hoping to be out by Friday (fingers crossed) but hopefully once the critical bit is removed, all will be well


wow. We are all rooting for you! Please let us know how it goes when you can!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Thank you! I'm hoping I will be out next Friday (if not sooner). (((Hugs)))


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Finger crossed for Jessica who's going to hospital today.

Meanwhile, our featured new release for the day is _The Null_, a superhero novella by KBoards' very own Vincent Trigili, so check it out.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

Get well soon, Jessica!


----------



## 68564

CoraBuhlert said:


> Meanwhile, our featured new release for the day is _The Null_, a superhero novella by KBoards' very own Vincent Trigili, so check it out.


Hey, thanks!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Restoration_, a multicultural science fiction romance by K.S. Augustin, so check it out.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Hoarder in the Down Deep_, a novella by Marilyn Peake set in the world of Hugh Howey's _Silo Saga_, so check it out.]





CoraBuhlert said:


> Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Marilyn Peake.


Oh my goodness, I just saw these mentioned here, although I knew they were up on the site. Thank you so much! The Speculative Fiction Showcase is absolutely awesome.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

JessieCar said:


> In other news, I'm going into hospital next week for surgery, hoping to be out by the end of the week. Cora is in sole possession of the Spec Fic showcase in the meantime!


I hope you're feeling better soon!!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Marilyn Peake said:


> Oh my goodness, I just saw these mentioned here, although I knew they were up on the site. Thank you so much! The Speculative Fiction Showcase is absolutely awesome.


Glad you like the Speculative Fiction Showcase, Marilyn. Jessica and I usually link new posts here, because not everybody checks out the blog regularly. Plus, not all authors we feature are KBoard members, for example the authors of yesterday's and today's featured new release are not KBoards members, as far as I know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Lost in Transciption_, an SF novella by Ann Somerville, so check it out.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Noir: A Steampunk Fantasy_ by KB's own Jacqueline E. Garlick.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_ again, so check it out and enjoy!


----------



## Marina Finlayson

Hi Cora, do you feature short stories? Or only longer works?

And Jessica, I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yes, we take speculative short stories.

As for Jessica, her operation has been postponed because the hospital didn't have enough capacities, so she's back home now.


----------



## Marina Finlayson

CoraBuhlert said:


> Yes, we take speculative short stories.


Great! I'll send you a submission.

[quote author=CoraBuhlert]
As for Jessica, her operation has been postponed because the hospital didn't have enough capacities, so she's back home now.
[/quote]

How frustrating for her, to get all mentally prepped for something like that, and then have it fall through.


----------



## 68564

CoraBuhlert said:


> As for Jessica, her operation has been postponed because the hospital didn't have enough capacities, so she's back home now.


B000!!!!!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Andrei Cherascu said:


> Get well soon, Jessica!


Thank you Andrei and everyone else for the kind comments. I'm lying low at the moment and treating it as an unofficial (writing) holiday.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Mission: Attack on Europa_, space opera adventure by V.A. Jeffrey, so check it out.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with Tim Major, whose dystopian novella _Carus & Mitch_ is coming out soon.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## hardnutt

Have you got a new date for your op yet, Jessica? Horrible to get all geared up for it and then have it cancelled. Happens ALL the time here in the UK.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

hardnutt said:


> Have you got a new date for your op yet, Jessica? Horrible to get all geared up for it and then have it cancelled. Happens ALL the time here in the UK.


Yes, the new date is for the 23rd February. I'm in the UK too, but it's my first time with the having an operation cancelled thing, though I've heard about it on the news.

I'm very bad at waiting!


----------



## Dactyl

Marina Finlayson said:


> Great! I'll send you a submission.


How does one send a submission?

Where can I get my questions about The Speculative Fiction Showcase answered?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Try the submission page, which is here and should have all the necessary info. If you have more questions, just ask here in this thread.

We also have a featured new release today, namely _Finding Faded Light_ by Jarrett Rush, so check it out.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have guest post by Kyra Halland on "Fantasy and Western - Two genres made for each other". I guess all of you weird western writers (I know we have a few here) will get a kick out of this.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Partners in Crime_, a space opera novella by Cora Buhlert.

Yup, that's one of mine.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with KB's own Geraldine Evans, so check it out. I bet you didn't know she wrote speculative fiction, too.


----------



## Michael Parnell

I love the interview with Geraldine Evans! You both have a great sense of humor!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Glad you enjoyed the interview, Michael.

Meanwhile, today it's time again for our weekly round-up of interesting speculative fiction links from around the web.


----------



## mphicks

Great round-up, Cora. Shared!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Glad you enjoyed the round-up, Michael, and thanks for the sharing.

Meanwhile, today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Family Business_, a fantasy short by KB's own Marina Finlayson.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Carus & Mitch_, a dystopian novella by Tim Major.

As always, we're happy about submissions. Apparently, some people have been having problems with udeliverable e-mails. I'm looking into that glitch, but if that happens to you, either contact Jessica or send me a PM.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Under the Stars of Faerie_, the third Monkey Queen book by KB's own Robert Dahlen, so check it out.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Under the Stars of Faerie_, the third Monkey Queen book by KB's own Robert Dahlen, so check it out.


And as always, I thank you, Cora and Jessica!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You're welcome, Robert.

Regarding my e-mail issues, it turns out that my ISP has suddenly started blocking e-mails from my hosting provider's mail server as spam because of reasons. I hope to get this resolved soon. In the meantime, if you've tried to contact me about the Speculative Fiction Showcase in the past few days and didn't get a response, try PMing me.

Finally, we also have an author interview with Jarrett Rush today, so check it out.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Shift of Time_, the first book in a new urban fantasy series by Audrey Claire.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for the Speculative Fiction Links of the Week.

As always, we're happy about submissions.

In other news, the e-mail problem has been solved and you should be able to reach me via the e-mail listed at the submission page at the Speculative Fiction Showcase again.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the last day of the month and therefore time for Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month, my round-up of newly released science fiction, fantasy and horror books by indie authors.

We continue to be happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a guest post by Tim Major about cosy catastrophes and heavy knitwear SF. Because the apocalypse is obviously going to be a lot more comfortable, when you have heavy knitwear.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is [url=http://No Way Home]No Way Home, an anthology edited by Alex Roddie and Lucas Bale, including stories by KBoard regulars Michael Patrick Hicks, Harry Manners, Lucas Bale, Nadine Matheson and others.[/url]


----------



## mphicks

Thanks, Cora!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You're welcome, Michael.

Meanwhile, today's featured new release is _Bad Hunting_, book 2 in the weird western series _Daughter of the Wildings_ by Kyra Halland, so check it out.

As always, we're happy about submissions, so contact us if you have a new release or would like to do an author interview or a guest post.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, we have another round-up of all posts to date in the "Meet My Character" blog hop. BTW, there are no sign-ups beyond March 1, so if you're itching to tell us about your character, here is your chance.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for our weekly round-up of interesting speculative fiction links from around the web. This week, we have a lot of very touching tributes to Leonard Nimoy.

Submissions: We love them, we want them, so keep them coming.


----------



## Harry Manners

My second book is available for pre-order, and is released 20th March.

Excited to get back out there! My first dystopian, and I've taken the climate-change angle. I really enjoyed tackling environmental issues and building an autocratic nightmare on top.

Take a peek if you want:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TN80ETM

I'll post up progress on how it's going. Wish me luck!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Looks very interesting, Harry. Great cover, too.

Let me know if you want a new release spotlight at the Showcase around the time of your release date.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Company Daughter,_ book 1 in a new YA space opera series by Callan Primer, so check it out.

As always we're happy about submissions. Unfortunately, Jessica is still in hospital (she finally got an operation date) and out of commission, so for the time being best address every e-mail to both of us.


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

Ooh, that looks great. I'd love to participate in the character interview. Sent you an email


----------



## callan

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Company Daughter,_ book 1 in a new YA space opera series by Callan Primer, so check it out.


Thank you, Cora--this is a wonderful opportunity you provide.


----------



## Ian Fraser

Just saw this thread! Very nice site and resource. Just sent my submission in. (Have just hit publish on a new speculative fiction work, _The Last Mermaid_ - set in an an 'alt' World War 2 reality, where things work out a little differently all round...  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UC6Z6II


----------



## Vaalingrade

Not sure if it's Showcase material, but I thought I ought to put it on your radar, Cora: the Pen and Cape Society is celebrating our first year banding together to promote prose in the Superhero Genre with a 14-book plus swag giveaway.

http://penandcapesociety.com/uncategorized/pcs-giveaway-celebration/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

callan said:


> Thank you, Cora--this is a wonderful opportunity you provide.


You're welcome, Callan. Also thanks for the submission, Ian.



Vaalingrade said:


> Not sure if it's Showcase material, but I thought I ought to put it on your radar, Cora: the Pen and Cape Society is celebrating our first year banding together to promote prose in the Superhero Genre with a 14-book plus swag giveaway.
> 
> http://penandcapesociety.com/uncategorized/pcs-giveaway-celebration/


Thanks for the heads up, Vaal. I just did a quick shout-out post that will run later today.

Meanwhile, today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Grand Master's Pawn_, book 1 in the Grand Masters Trilogy by Aurora Springer, so check it out.


----------



## nek07

As a first time author I really appreciate that you are doing this.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Ragnarok_, the sixth and final book in the _I Bring the Fire_ series by KBoards' own C. Gockel, so check it out (and the rest of the series, too).

We also have a shout-out to Vaal's anniversary giveaway at the Pen and Cape Society.

Keep those submissions coming. And sorry, if I haven't replied to someone's e-mail yet, but I hope to get caught up on the backlog today.

Meanwhile, Jessica is out of the hospital, but still recuperating, so we're operating at half capacity.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this time with links to several tributes to the late Sir Terry Pratchett.

http://indiespecfic.blogspot.de/2015/03/speculative-fiction-links-of-week-for_13.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Sac'a'rith: Rebirth_, book 7 in the _Lost Tales of Power_ series by KB's own Vincent Trigili, so check it out.


----------



## 68564

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Sac'a'rith: Rebirth_, book 7 in the _Lost Tales of Power_ series by KB's own Vincent Trigili, so check it out.


hey thanks!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today we have another guest post by A.E. Williams on How Spaceflight and The Challenges Therein Have Been Addressed in Science Fiction, so check it out.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today we feature _The Dinosaur Four_ by Geoff Jones, which is on sale right now.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Last Mermaid_, an alternate history novel by Ian Fraser.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## Ian Fraser

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Last Mermaid_, an alternate history novel by Ian Fraser.
> 
> --Just wanted to say, thank you so much


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You're welcome, Ian.

Meanwhile, today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Cast in Stone_, Book 2 of _The Conquest of Kelemir_ by A.F. Dery.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Shard_, a new epic fantasy novel by Ted Cross.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for the weekly round-up of speculative fiction links. Again, we have lots of tribute to Sir Terry Pratchett and plenty of other great links.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Fires of Yesterday_, book 3 of _The Silent Earth_ series by Mark R. Healy, so check it out.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I forgot to post here yesterday, but we still had a featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, _Awakened_, a superhero thriller by C. Steven Manley.

And today's featured new release is _Fire Sky_, episode 1 of Josh St. John's post-apocalyptic series _Acorn 666_.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## Josh St. John

Thanks Cora!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Josh St. John said:


> Thanks Cora!


You're welcome, Josh.

Anyway, today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with KB's own Ted Cross, so check it out.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Other Car_, a science fiction short by Paul Levinson.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase it's time for the weekly link round-up, this time with lots of comments on Clean Reader.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_ is _Edifice Abandoned_ by Scott Michael Decker.

As always we're happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Dissident_, book 1 in a new dystopian series by Cecilia London.

And since March 31 is the last day of the month, it's also time for Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month, our monthly round-up of new releases.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Leinster Gardens and Other Subtleties_ by Jan Edwards.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for our weekly round-up of interesting speculative fiction links.

As always, the Speculative Fiction Showcase is happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Monday's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Independence_, the first book in a new military science fiction series by Alasdair Shaw.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is "For Whom the Bell Trolls", a charity anthology about trolls edited by John L. Monk and Lindy Moone.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Dragon's Luck_ by Richard Hardeman, so check it out.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, it's time for our weekly round-up of interesting speculative fiction links from around the web.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's features new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _New Sun Rising_ by Lindsay Edmunds.

We're always happy about submissions. Sorry if we haven't replied to somebody's submission yet, but Jessica is still recuperating and I had a busy weekend with family stuff.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for Speculative Fiction Links of the Week, this time with a lot of links about the Hugo Award debate.

In the past two days, we also had a featured new release, namely my own paranormal romance _Albrecht, the Nightmare_. And Lindy Moone shared some of her illustrations from the charity anthology _For Whom the Bell Trolls_.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Time Quirks_ by A. Peter Perdian.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Crepier_, book 3 of the Nambroc sequence by R.D. Henderson.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday again and therefore time for _Speculative Fiction Links of the Week_.


----------



## hs

CoraBuhlert said:


> It's Friday again and therefore time for _Speculative Fiction Links of the Week_.


I always look forward to your weekly links. There are so many good ones!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Glad you enjoy the links. H.S.

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Holy Dark_, book 4 of the _Black Parade_ urban fantasy series by KB's own Kyoko M, so check it out.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Priestess of the Dragons' Temple_, book 2 of the Anamat series by Amelia Smith, so check it out.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

I'll definitely submit some stuff to you, even send my authors over for interviews and stuff, if you'll have them.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

We've had two very different new releases spotlighted these past two days.

Number one is _Tormented Slumber_, a military science fiction short by Paul Deaver.

Number two is _With Honor Intact_, book 2 of [url=http://Tales of the Virtue Inn]Tales of the Virtue Inn by Cat Amesbury[/url].

Crystal Lake and everybody else whom I owe an e-mail, please be patient, because I'm massively busy at the moment.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday again and therefore time for Speculative Fiction Links of the Week.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Rancher's Daughter_, book 3 in the _Daughter of the Wildings_ series by Kyra Halland, so check it out.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Sentience Sentence_, an alien invasion story by Ian Jaymes.


----------



## heidi_g

Cora thank you for giving my last post a +1! AND for doing an incredible job keeping the showcase going! I'd like to submit the prequel to my fantasy trilogy to the showcase. Do you need pretty much the same information?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks, Heidi. I'm glad you feel that the Showcase is in good hands.

Of course, we'd love to feature your prequel. Just send me the usual info (cover, blurb, buy links) as welll as an excerpt of approx. 500 words.


----------



## Ian Jaymes

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Sentience Sentence_, an alien invasion story by Ian Jaymes.


Thank you for doing this Cora!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

sakurajima said:


> Thank you for doing this Cora!


My pleasure, Ian.

Meanwhile, today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is "Emergence", book 2 in the DRMR series by KB's own Michael Patrick Hicks, which is currently on sale for 99 cents. There's also a shout-out to "Convergence", the first book in the series, which is currently free.


----------



## mphicks

Thanks for this, Cora, much obliged!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

We've had two very different new releases these past two days. Yesterday's featured new release was _Inoculated_, a science fiction farce by Scott Michael Decker.

Today's featured new release is _The Thief of Pailtar_, part 1 of a YA fantasy serial by Robyn Wideman.

On Friday, we also had our regular Speculative Fiction Links of the Week feature, which I seem to have forgotten to post.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Naya's Invasion_, science fiction romance by Mia Mitns, so check it out.


----------



## geronl

*sigh*

<-- (> _arrow through heart_


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for Speculative Fiction Links of the Week, again with lots of commentary on Age of Ultron, Daredevil, the Hugo debate and many other topics of interest.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _As the Ash Fell_, a post-apocalyptic novel by AJ Powers.

We also had a new release spotlight over the weekend, namely _The Four and a Half Minute Boiled Egg, a Not Really SF Short Story_ by Cora Buhlert - yup, that's me. This story is a bit unusual, since it's a) a parody and b) not quite SF. The idea was to write a completely mundane story in the style of really bad Golden Age SF (because from a 1940s/1950s POV, our lives are science fiction) complete with clunky, overexplanatory writing.

As always we're happy about submissions, so let us know if you have a new release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or a guest post.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Initiative: In Harm's Way_, first in a new series by Bruce Fottler.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, our guest columnist A.E. Williams is back with "Curse you, Albert Einstein", a sentiment that many SF writers have shared I suspect.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Elizabeth Andre, author of the interracial lesbian time travel romance _The Time Slip Girl_, so check it out.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time again for the Speculative Fiction Links of the Week.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _A Tiding of Magpies_, book 4 of the Monkey Queen series by KB's own Robert Dahlen.

As always we're happy about submissions, so if you have a new SFF book released in the past 30 days or would like to be interviewed or do a guest post, let us know.


----------



## GregGregPippin

Hi, I 'd like to present my book, Jadia. It's currently free on kindle( May 23th). 
Thanks.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41OqTmBEAfL._BO2,204,203,200_PIsitb-sticker-v3-big,TopRight,0,-55_SX278_SY278_PIkin4,BottomRight,1,22_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Hi Greg,

we'd be pleased to feature _Jadia_ at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, provided it came out in the past 30 days.

Could you please send a short excerpt of approx. 500 words as well as the release date (since Amazon no longer includes that info) and your author bio and author photo, if you have one, to the address given here: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.de/p/authors.html

And if you have any non-Amazon buy links, please send those as well.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _A Tiding of Magpies_, book 4 of the Monkey Queen series by KB's own Robert Dahlen.


And thanks as always, Cora and Jessica!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Jadia_ by Greg Pippin, so check it out.

We also have several free slots currently, so if you have an SFF book which has come out in the past 30 days or would like to do an interview or a guest post, feel free to contact us.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for Speculative Fiction Links of the Week at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted the much awaited Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up, crossposted to my personal blog.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Revenant of Wrecker's Dock_ by Cora Buhlert - yup, that's me.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for Speculative Fiction Links of the Week.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Through a Mirror, Darkly_ by Kevin Lucia.

We continue to be happy about submissions.


----------



## Jessie Jasen

Cora, I just sent you a mail with my books for consideration.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Jessie Jasen said:


> Cora, I just sent you a mail with my books for consideration.


Thank you, Jessie - I think Cora sent you a reply!  I'm happy to help too, with guest posts, etc.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Wake, an apocalyptic comedy by Maia Sepp.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Alex Armstrong: Awakening_ by Hayes Farley, so check it out.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Planet Bloom_, first in the Starship Scorpius series by Jessie Jasen.


----------



## Jessie Jasen

Many, many thanks Cora and Jessica!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You're welcome, Jessie.

It's Friday and therefore time for our popular weekly feature Speculative Fiction Links of the Week.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Wanderer_, book 1 of _The Silverleaf Chronicles_, a new series by KB's own Vincent Trigili, so check it out.


----------



## 68564

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Wanderer_, book 1 of _The Silverleaf Chronicles_, a new series by KB's own Vincent Trigili, so check it out.


W00T! Thanks!!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Graveyard of Ships_, book 2 in the Starship Scorpius series by Jessie Jasen.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have yet more space opera, for our featured new release is Mission: Harbeasts of Mars by V.A. Jeffrey.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is something we have never featured before, namely a book whose villain is an evil teabag. So check out McSorely's Evil Tea by Helen Ryan.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

As always, we're happy about submissions, so let us know if you've got a new SFF release or would like to do an interview or a guest post.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release is _The Twiceborn Queen_, the second book in Marina Finlayson's urban fantasy series "The Proving".

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is "The Lost World", book 1 of the urban fantasy series "Hounds Abroad" by Susan Alison.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for the weekly link round-up.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Hunted Hero Hunting_ by Timothy Ellis.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase it's time for our monthly round-up of new indie spec fic releases.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Friends in Command_, book 4 of the _Sons of the Starfarers_ series by Joe Vasicek.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday again and therefore time for the weekly link round-up.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

New release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase: The Salvation of Innocence by Robert E. Balsley Jr.
http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/the-salvation-of-innocence-by-robert-e.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Monday's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Book of Daniel_ by Mat Ridley.

Tuesday's featured new release is _The Green Children_ by Domino Finn who also has a sale going on currently.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is "The Holeys in the Wall", children's fantasy by Helen Ryan.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Vergence_, book 1 in a new fantasy series by John March.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Earthbound_, first in a new dystopian series by Mark R. Healy.

We're always happy about submissions, so keep them coming.


----------



## markhealy

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Earthbound_, first in a new dystopian series by Mark R. Healy.


Thanks Cora!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is "The Torrent" by Simone Pond, Book 4 in her dystopian SF series, The New Agenda.

Read about it here: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/the-torrent-new-agenda-book-4-by-simone.html

We're always happy to receive new submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release over at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Shifting Infinity (ISF-Allion, Book 2)_ by Patty Jansen.

Here's the link: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/shifting-infinity-isf-allion-book-2-by.html

We're always happy to receive new submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

For July 14 at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have new release _Grand Master's Game_ (_Grand Master's Trilogy_, Book 2) by Aurora Springer

http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/grand-masters-game-grand-masters.html

and for July 15 we have a guest post by writer Amy Kuivalainen with the title: *Urban Fantasy - What I Know For Sure*

http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/guest-post-by-amy-kuivalainen-urban.html

ETA: Amy is blogging about the importance of fairytales and folklore in her writing.

Please keep the submissions coming...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase. Lots of trailers and discussion of Sense8 this time around.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Great Symmetry_ by James R. Wells.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is the _Mir: Shamansworld_ three book box set by my co-host Jessicy Rydill, so check it out.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Thank you, Cora! 

Today we have an interview with Cindy Borgne, author of _The Vallar Series_, a series of Science Fiction novels set on Mars.

http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/interview-with-cindy-borgne-author-of.html

Please keep those submissions coming.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _IMPACT_, a post-apocalyptic novel by Mattew Eliot.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for speculative fiction links of the week.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

JessieCar said:


> Thank you, Cora!
> 
> Today we have an interview with Cindy Borgne, author of _The Vallar Series_, a series of Science Fiction novels set on Mars.
> 
> http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/interview-with-cindy-borgne-author-of.html
> 
> Please keep those submissions coming.


I just have to say, I love your covers!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Genevieve Mckay said:


> I just have to say, I love your covers!


Thank you, Genevieve. Yours are really good too!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Magic Times_ by Harvey Click, so check it out.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Dead Reckoning and Other Stories by David M. Kelly.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Finished with Life but Unable to Die_, the first in a new five novella series by Scott Bartlett.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up, a day early, because tomorrow is the last of the month and therefore time for the end of the month new release round-up.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the last day of the month and therefore time for the new release round-up.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a guest post by James R. Wells about community marketing.


----------



## James R Wells

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a guest post by James R. Wells about community marketing.


Cora, thanka for posting and I hope your readers enjoy and get value from it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Hexad: The Factory_, a time travel novel by Al K. Line, which is also on sale at the moment.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Awakened_ by KB's very own Shei Darksbane.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Pirates_, book 1 in a new space opera/military SF series by Jim Rudnick.

Keep those submissions coming.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ An Aching in the Bone_, book 2 of _The Strange Adventures of Carolina Brown_ by Genevieve McKay.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Reunification_ by Timothy L. Cerepaka.


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ An Aching in the Bone_, book 2 of _The Strange Adventures of Carolina Brown_ by Genevieve McKay.


Sweet! Thanks so much for showcasing my book.  I retweeted, blogged and facebooked. Much appreciated.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Genevieve Mckay said:


> Sweet! Thanks so much for showcasing my book.  I retweeted, blogged and facebooked. Much appreciated.


You're welcome and thanks for the signal boost.

Meanwhile, it's Friday (well, in my part of the world) and therefore time for the weekly link round-up.

Oh yes, and if you contacted me and I haven't responded yet, please be patient. I've been crazy busy these past few days and so didn't get around to replying to e-mails.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, the latest new release is a short story by Cora Buhlert, entitled: _The Faulty Television Receiver (Alfred and Bertha's Marvellous Twenty-First Century Life, Book 2)_.
The story was written in response to E.P. Beaumont's "Not Really SF Short Story Challenge".

http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/the-faulty-television-receiver-alfred.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks, Jessica. At least this way I don't look quite so inmodest, when I link to my own book.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is The Last of the Ageless, a post-apocalyptic adventure by Traci Loudin, so check it out.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Meldling_, book 1 of a new epic fantasy series by Clairy Ryan.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/to-gap-book-4-of-daughter-of-wildings.html]Today's featured new release is To the Gap (Book 4 of Daughter of the Wildings) by Kyra Halland: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/to-gap-book-4-of-daughter-of-wildings.html[/url]


----------



## NatashaVon

I am also interested ... I have 2 recently published novels... Both are set in the 1400's ... and are metaphysically inspired novellas . having to do with alchemy and more ... peace,
Natasha Von

.http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01073W7RSThis is the first of the series...


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Natasha Von, we'd be happy to feature your novels. You are welcome to contact us through the http://indiespecfic.blogspot.co.uk/]Speculative Fiction Showcase[/url].

Today's new release is _Romy _(_2250 Saga, Book 1_) by Nirina Stone

We're happy to receive and consider all submissions!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Gods of Blood and Bone_ by Azalea Ellis.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release is _Lord Fish: Chronicles of Xax_, epic fantasy by KB's own Ted Cross.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Riots of Storm and Smoke_ by Jennifer Ellision.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today we have a guest post by Robert Balsley Jr., in conversation with the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

Please keep those submissions coming!

[Edited the link]


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's new releases at the Speculative Fiction Showcase are _Resurrected _Books 1 and 2: _Resurrected _and _Insurrection _by S. M. Schmitz

Please keep those submissions coming!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have our weekly round-up of interesting links from the speculative fiction world.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Revolver_, a novelette by Michael Patrick Hicks, so check it out.

Keep those submissions coming.


----------



## mphicks

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Revolver_, a novelette by Michael Patrick Hicks, so check it out.


Thanks, Cora!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You're welcome, Michael.

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Final Sacrifice_, book 3 of the Resurrected series by S.M. Schmitz.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Legend of the Jinn - The Teapot Storm_ by Jennifer Liu.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for the weekly link round-up, this time with lots of rememberances of H.P. Lovecraft, new Star Wars footage and loads of Worldcon and Hugo related links.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At the Speculative Fiction Showcase, it's time for the monthly new release round-up, so check it out.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Hunted_ by Shei and annathesa Nikola Darksbane.

Keep those submissions coming.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's guest post on the Speculative Fiction Showcase is from Claire Ryan, entitled: Strength does not a sword fighter make!

A very informative and amusing look at the reality versus the fantasy of sword play.

We're always happy to receive submissions!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Four Minute Warning_, two tales of love, loss and nuclear war by Cora Buhlert - yup, that's me.

We're always happy about submissions, so keep them coming.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

The new release today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is an anthology from Joe Mynhardt and friends at Crystal Lake Publishing: Children of the Grave.

This zombie horror is a collection of shorter stories all set in a shared world.

Always happy to consider submissions for Speculative Fiction new releases, plus guest posts and interviews. Our last guest post, _Strength does not a Sword Fighter Make_, by Claire Ryan, has clocked up a record 45 G+ likes/shares!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for the weekly link round-up.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Our latest guest blog from James Wells: Like Icarus Taking a Selfie - Observations from a Discount eBook Promotion 

Some fascinating and entertaining insights on his first book promotion.

All submissions welcomed!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Unrevelations_ by Rissa Watkins, so check it out.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Mutation Z: Closing the Borders_ by Marilyn Peake.

Keep those submissions coming.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _A History of the New Ice Age_ by Cora Buhlert - yup, that's me.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Quartz_ by Rabia Gale.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Immortals_, the first book in a new urban fantasy series by S.M. Schmitz.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is episodes 1 and 2 of _Feral_, a post-apocalyptic romance by P.J. Post.

Keep those submissions coming.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the end of the month and therefore time for the new release round-up, so check it out.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for our Speculative Fiction Links of the Week with _The Martian, The Muppets, The Traitor Baru Cormorant_ and more


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Sane King_ by Matt Knott.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Devil's Thumb_, book 2 of the _Immortals_ urban fantasy series by S.M. Schmitz.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_ is _ZeQuest_, book 2 of the _Quest Saga_ by Dhayaa Anbajagane.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_ is _Rider's Revenge_ by Alessandra Clarke.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Lost with a Grizzly_, the first book in the _Black Oak Shifters_ paranormal romance trilogy by Desireé Moon.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a new release from A. E. Williams: the Omnibus Edition of his science fiction novel, _Terminal Reset_.

And from Friday, we've got the latest weekly round-up of Speculative Fiction links from the blogosphere (and everywhere else) which Cora compiles. Entertaining, informative, provocative - they're always worth checking out.

We've got lots more new releases lined up, as well as some more guest posts.

Keep the submissions coming!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Awakening_ by Adair Hart, so check it out.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Prison Planet_ by Jim Rudnick.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Driven_, book 2.5 of the Dakota Shepherd series by KB's own Shei Darksbane.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have Children of the Stone Gods, a new collection of short stories by our own Cora Buhlert.

Please keep those submissions coming!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for this, Jessica. This way I won't have to post a promo post for my own book.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

CoraBuhlert said:


> Thanks for this, Jessica. This way I won't have to post a promo post for my own book.


My pleasure


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _In Love with a Grizzly_, book 2 of the Black Oak Shifters series by Desireé Moon.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today we have two updates: Speculative Fiction Links of the Week for October 16, 2015, Cora's weekly round-up of Science Fiction and Fantasy-related links from around the web; and Odd Tree Quarterly No. 1, edited by Joel Ansel, which is a Halloween Special featuring 19 short stories, one humorous essay and some terrific, original art!

In the mean time, please keep sending us your submissions, whether spooky or festive.

(Cora is having a few days away from the internet, so please contact me first).


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's new release is White Sky (In the Shadow of the She-Wolf, Book 1) by Lara Campbell McGehee, which is coming soon - we will update the buy links once it is on sale.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

_White Sky_ by Lara Campbell McGehee has now gone live on Amazon, and you can read about it here.

The latest new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Finding the Phoenix (The Celestial Talisman, Book 1) by Caitlin O'Connor.

Lots more fun stuff this week - zombies on Wednesday, Shifters and a Kindle Countdown on Thursday, and Cora's round up of links from the week's science fiction and fantasy news on Friday.

All good stuff for the countdown to Halloween, Samhain, or All Souls...


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's new release is Moore Hollow by JD Byrne - tagline "The hardest part of a mystery is deciding when you've solved it."

We're always happy to accept submissions!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase,we have a new release by Desiree Moon and a Kindle Countdown by A.E. Williams.

The new release is Book 3 in Desiree's _Black Oak Shifters_ series, _Tempted by a Grizzly_.

And on October 22, starting at 8am PST, A.E. Williams' novel _Terminal Reset_ will be on a Kindle Countdown until October 27.

Thank you for your interest!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, so check it out.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with J.D. Byrne, author of _Moore's Hollow_.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's guest post at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is from A.E. Williams: Why the Movie Version of "The Martian" Isn't About Mars - Or Science!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Operation Rubber Ducky_, a collection of three bizarro shorts by Cora Buhlert - yes, that's me. 

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

This week, we have something of a western theme at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, for today's featured new release is _Ranger of Mayat_, first in a new weird western series named _Pistols and Pyramids_ by Jim Johnson.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

The weird western week at the Speculative Fiction Showcase continues, for today's featured new release is _City of Mages_, book 5 in the fantasy western series _Daughter of the Wildings_ by Kyra Halland, so check it out.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's October 31 and therefore time for Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Archangel Down_, the first book in a new space opera series by KB's own C. Gockel.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with Desireé Moon, author of the Black Oak Shifters series, so check it out.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today we have another interview at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this time with KBoards' own Jim Johnson.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## Jim Johnson

Thanks so much, Cora!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You're welcome, Jim.

It's Friday and therefore time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

We're always happy about submissions, so if you've got a new release you'd like featured or would like to do an interview or a guest post, let us know.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Vintages,_ book 2 of the _Mind Malignancy_ series, by KB's own Andrei Cherascu.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase it's time for the weekly link round-up.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Preserving Eternity_ by Mercia McMahon.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up today.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Flight to the Fort_, book 2 in the _Pistols and Pyramids_ series, by KB's own Jim Johnson.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Bug-Eyed Monsters and the Women Who Love Them_ by Cora Buhlert - yup, that's me.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the last day of the month and therefore time for the new release round-up for November.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Friday is the day for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, but because of the KBoards outage, I'm only posting it today.

We're always happy about submissions. And if I owe you an e-mail, please be patient, since I am rather busy at the moment.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is actually a re-release, namely _Chasing Redemption_ by Bruce Fottler.


----------



## Accord64

Thanks, Cora! I appreciate you showcasing this.


----------



## geronl

I have a new release but I haven't really been able to preview it yet. I know I am going to want to make some changes.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Just send the info to me when you're ready, Floyd.

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Nameless: The Darkness Comes_, book 1 in the_ Bone Angel Trilogy_ by Mercedes M. Yardley.

And since I forgot to post it, our regular weekly link round-up also came out on Friday.

What is more, we're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Grand Master's Mate_ by Aurora Springer.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Twiceborn Endgame_, book 3 of _The Proving_ trilogy, by Marina Finlayson.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.


----------



## geronl

What info would be needed.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Floyd, I need a decent sized version of cover, blurb, a brief excerpt of approx. 500 words, buylinks, author bio, author photo (if you have one) and author social media link, if you have them.

Meanwhile, today's featured new release is _Redblade_, the fifth adventure of the _Monkey Queen_ by KB's own Robert Dahlen.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

CoraBuhlert said:


> Meanwhile, today's featured new release is _Redblade_, the fifth adventure of the _Monkey Queen_ by KB's own Robert Dahlen.
> 
> We're always happy about submissions.


Thanks, Cora! Glad to be back on the Showcase blog!


----------



## geronl

CoraBuhlert said:


> Floyd, I need a decent sized version of cover, blurb, a brief excerpt of approx. 500 words, buylinks, author bio, author photo (if you have one) and author social media link, if you have them.


OK.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I forgot to post, but our featured new release for December 22 is _The Bizarre Half Life of John Fortune_ by James Gideon.

For December 23, our featured new release is certainly appropriate for the season, for it is a story called _The Tinsel-Free Christmas Tree_, book 3 in _Alfred and Bertha's Marvellous Twenty-First Century Life_, a series of stories parodying the info-dumpy style of bad vintage hard SF.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

No featured new release today, just a holiday message.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the last weekly link round-up of 2015, this time with wall to wall _Star Wars_ links.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _House of the Healer,_ book 3 in the_ Pistols and Pyramids_ weird western series by Jim Johnson.


----------



## Jim Johnson

As always, thanks for the opportunity, Cora!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Rarity from the Hollow, by Robert Eggleton.

Please keep the submissions coming! There may be a slight delay in responding due to the holiday season.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Mission Improbable_, book 1 in the Carrie Hatchett Space Adventures series by J.J. Green.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## Abderian

Thanks, Cora.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You're welcome, J.J. 

Anyway, it's the last day of the month and therefore time for the new release round-up for December 2015.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

And even on New Year's Eve, we at the Speculative Fiction Showcase don't rest, but bring you the best SFF links from around the web. This week, we have lots of Star Wars links again as well as year's best lists and discussion about the Doctor Who Christmas Special.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's new release on the Speculative Fiction Showcase is the new paperback edition of _Children of the Shaman_ by Jessica Rydill - me.

Please keep sending in the submissions!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

And today's new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Kiss of Ice_, a dark fairytale by our own Cora Buhlert.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Fourth_ by Floyd Looney

Submissions are always welcome...


----------



## geronl

The first day they let me put it on countdown in January 12.. so it'll be 99 cents...


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

geronl said:


> The first day they let me put it on countdown in January 12.. so it'll be 99 cents...


Should we change what it says in your Blog post, which went live earlier today?


----------



## geronl

no.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up again, once more with lots of Star Wars discussion, but also Doctor Who, Sherlock, The Expanse and a controversy at the Angouleme comic festival.

We're always happy about submissions. Sorry if we are a bit slow to reply at the moment, but I'm absolutely swamped with work.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Falling as she Sings by C J Sursum.

Submissions welcome. As Cora said, we may not reply at once, but will get back to you as soon as possible.

Many thanks!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Love Hurts: A Speculative Fiction Anthology_ edited by Tricia Meeks, a collection of short stories published by Meerkat Press.

Contributors include: Jeff VanderMeer, Hugh Howey, Karin Tidbeck, Charlie Jane Anders, Holly Phillips, Aliette de Bodard, A. Merc Rustad, Steve Simpson, Mel Paisley, J. D. Brink, Matt Leivers, Michael Milne, Michal Wojcik, Carla Dash, Terry Durbin, Michelle Ann King, Kyle Richardson, Leah Brown, G. Scott Huggins, Dan Micklethwaite, Victoria Zelvin, Shannon Phillips, Keith Frady, Jody Sollazzo, David Stevens, and Morgen Knight.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_ is the box set of the first season of _High Pressure System_, a post-apocalyptic serial by K.D. Kinney.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, it's time for the weekly link round-up again.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Valley of the Shadow_, a historical fantasy novel by Christina Ochs.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Fusion_, book 2 of the Aydian Series by KB's own Phil Stern, so check it out.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with John Hegenberger, author of _Starfall _and _Crossfire_. 

And we're always happy to receive submissions!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

We also had the weekly link round-up yesterday, with tributes to David Bowie, Alan Rickman and David Hartwell and lots of discussion of new SFF TV shows.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is the _Happily Ever Alpha_ box set with 21 paranormal romances, all for 99 cents.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today we have our regular round-up of interesting speculative fiction related links from around the web.

Yesterday, we also featured [url=http://Reckoning in the Void]Reckoning in the Void, book 3 in the Saints of Wura series by J.T. Williams.[/url]


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today is the last day of the month, so it's time for the monthly round-up of newly released indie speculative fiction.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday, we posted the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase. 

Today's featured new release is _The Full Moon_ by KB's own David Neth.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Mission: Blackguard Conspiracy_ by V.A. Jeffrey.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Wind Chill_ by Patrick Rutigliano.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Speculative Fiction Links of the week for February 12, 2016


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for posting the link round-up, Jessica, since I completely forgot.

A quick heads up, both Jessica and I are very busy at the moment, so if you've contacted us and we don't reply rightaway, please be patient.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a new release, Starfall by John Hegenberger.

We're always happy to receive submissions; as Cora said, our response time may be a bit slower than usual.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Lay me down, a paranormal romance by Tamara Hart Heiner.

Please keep those submissions coming!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Lay Me Down_ by Tamara Hart Heiner.


----------



## tamaraheiner

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Lay Me Down_ by Tamara Hart Heiner.


Thrilled to be showcased!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You're welcome, Tamara. We're glad to feature you.

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Emerald Emergent_ by James Aaron.


----------



## ChickenWrangler

Awesome! Thanks, Cora. I especially appreciate your advice on getting my international author pages set up on Amazon. I never would have known to do that otherwise.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You're welcome, James. The international author page thing is a bit of Amazon weirdness that you can't really know about unless you've been there. Though by now I've come to see the advantages of setting up your author pages manually for all the stores that have them, since it allows me e.g. to have a German language bio for the Amazon.de store.

Meanwhile, it's Friday, which means that it's time for our weekly link round-up, this time with lots of discussion about _Deadpool_, the latest awards news and a bit about_ 11.22.63_.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Valentine's Day on Iago Prime_ by Cora Buhlert - yup, that's me.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Memory Thief_ by Sarina Dorie.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Spirit of the Sword: Faith and Virtue_ by Frances Smith.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Increasingly Transparent Girl_ by Matthew Stott.

We are always happy about submissions, though we may be a bit slower than usual to reply.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday at the Speculative Fiction Showcase it was time for the weekly link round-up.

And today, we have a great interview with KB's own Steve Vernon who is currently running a Kindle Scout campaign for his novel Kelpie Dreams.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the new release round-up for February.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Station 332_ by Darcy Coates.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Stop the Sirens, Book 3 of Sirens of the Zombie Apocalypse, by E.E. Isherwood.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

We're always happy about submissions, so keep them coming.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is "The Wizard's War" by Angela Holder.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Girl Who Twisted Fate's Arm_ by George Saoulidis.

We're always happy about submissions, so keep them coming.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

On Friday, I posted the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Pirate Bound_ by Carysa Locke.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the monthly round-up of new indie speculative fiction releases.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Young Vampire's Survival Guide_ by Lucy Eldritch.

I also forgot to post the link to the weekly link round-up on Friday.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _This Would Be Paradise, Book 2_ by N.D. Iverson.

We also had the regular link round-up on Friday, this time with lots of discussion of _Batman vs. Superman_ and _Wynonna Earp_.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## N. D. Iverson

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _This Would Be Paradise, Book 2_ by N.D. Iverson.


Thank you for showcasing my new release


----------



## CoraBuhlert

N. D. Iverson said:


> Thank you for showcasing my new release


You're welcome.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Lovers' Lane_ by Cora Buhlert - yes, that's me.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Borrowed Tides_ by Paul Levinson.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Double Feature_ by Cora Buhlert - yup, that's me. 

We's always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, I posted the monthly new release round-up and on Friday I posted the weekly link round-up.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Blackwater Val_ by William Gorman.

Keep those submissions coming.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Iceslinger _by John Hegenberger.

Keep sending us your submissions...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Fairytale Curse_ by KB's own Marina Finlayson, so check it out.

On Friday, I also posted the weekly link round-up, which I forgot to post here. Lots of Captain America discussion and genre awards debate this week.

As always, we're happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

On Friday, I posted the weekly link round-up featuring lots of discussion about _Captain America Civil War_ and _X-Men Apocalypse_.

And today we have a featured new release, namely _The Death of the American Dream_ by Cora Buhlert - yup, that's me.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## geronl

How about a super hero novella


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Sure, a superhero novella would be great.

Send along your book info (decent-sized cover, blurb, brief excerpt of approx. 500 words, buy links) to the address given here. As far as I recall, we featured one of your books before, so we should still have your author info.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _A Child of the Pink Moon_, a superhero novella by KB's own Floyd Looney, which is currently free.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Eons Semester_, book 8 of _The Rim Confederacy_, by KB's own Jim Rudnick.

We're always looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with Bonnie Jo Stufflebeam, author of _Strange Monsters: a music and words collaboration_.

We're always looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Carl Sagan's Hunt for Intelligent Life in the Universe, a short story by KB's own C. Gockel.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday (well, it is where I am) and therefore time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this time with shocking revelations about Captain America, women SFF writers, indigenous futurism, writing with disabilities and lots of other interesting links.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The First New Martians_, a hard SF novel by Eric W. Deakin.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the last day of the month and therefore time for the new release round-up for May, this time with lots of space opera.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The First Chill of Autumn_, book 3 in the _Shards of the Broken Sword_ series, by W.R. Gingell.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Jim Rudnick, author of The Rim Confederacy Series.

Keep those submissions coming!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for the weekly link round-up at the Speuclative Fiction Showcase.

Keep those submissions coming.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Conspirators, a Shattered Empire prequel by our own Cora Buhlert.

Please keep sending us your submissions!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for this, Jessica.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

CoraBuhlert said:


> Thanks for this, Jessica.


My pleasure! 

Today's new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is From Furies Forged (Free Fleet Book 5) by Michael Chatfield.

All submissions gratefully received!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Here are the Speculative Fiction Links of the Week for June 10, 2016 prepared by Cora Buhlert. Lots of fun and interesting stuff as usual.

Coming up we've got an interview with C.N. Lesley, author of _Serpent of the Shangrove_, and an interview with Olivia Rising.

Keep those submissions coming!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the *Speculative Fiction Showcase*, we've got an interview with C.N. Lesley, author of _Serpent of the Shangrove_.

Cora and I are both super-busy at the moment so we may not reply at once...but we will! 

Meantime, we're always happy to receive submissions, and there are more new releases coming up.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Massive Unrest (Zombies, Sex, Drugs and Rock & Roll, Book 1) by Michael Hustleborn

The rest of the week is filling up nicely. Lots more to come!

We're happy to receive more submissions...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Matching_ by Angeline Trevena.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Thank you, Cora!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Martian Inheritance_, the latest installment in the _Athena Lee Chronicles_ by T.S. Paul.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase (whassat?) we have an interview with Kate Coe, author of _Green Sky and Sparks_, a steampunk fantasy.

Please keep sending us your submissions!

(disappears under small tidal wave LOL)


----------



## C. Rysalis

Hey! My VA arranged for a new release feature on Thursday the 16th of June, but I can't see the feature. Did something go wrong?


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

C. Rysalis said:


> Hey! My VA arranged for a new release feature on Thursday the 16th of June, but I can't see the feature. Did something go wrong?


Hello - we were missing the 500-word extract. So we swapped the date while waiting for the extra info. I emailed her to confirm that your new release post will go live on 20 June.


----------



## C. Rysalis

JessieCar said:


> Hello - we were missing the 500-word extract. So we swapped the date while waiting for the extra info. I emailed her to confirm that your new release post will go live on 20 June.


Aw, dang. The email with the attached Word doc that I sent her vanished.  Thanks for swapping the date, everything should be sorted out now!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

C. Rysalis said:


> Aw, dang. The email with the attached Word doc that I sent her vanished.  Thanks for swapping the date, everything should be sorted out now!


No probs - we've got everything we need now. Looking forward to featuring your book! We'll post the link on here when it goes live on June 20.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a new release from Olivia Rising, _Transition (Anathema Book 1)_.

Please keep sending us your submissions!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's new release on the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Of A Dark Heart (Legends of Nowhere, Book 1) _by Chris Foster.

We are now accepting submissions for July as June is full.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

The latest new release is up now at the Speculative Fiction Showcase: _Wilson's War: Tales from the Athena Lee Universe_ by T.S. Paul.

There's lots more of interest to come: interviews, more new releases, the weekly round up of links from around the web by Cora, and more.

Keep sending us your submissions! (Contact details are available from the link, together with more info about the blog, the blog owners, and what it's all about).


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Joel Cornah, author of soon-to-be-published novel The Seastone Sword.

Please keep those submissions coming!

As well as new releases and interviews, we also take guest blogs.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today it's Friday and so it must be: Speculative Fiction Links of the Week for June 24, 2016 compiled by Cora Buhlert.

Lots more to come!

Submissions welcome. If you don't hear back immediately, don't worry - one of us will be in touch soon.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for posting the link, Jessica. We've been having thunderstorms all night and my laptop battery gave up


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

CoraBuhlert said:


> Thanks for posting the link, Jessica. We've been having thunderstorms all night and my laptop battery gave up


No problems Cora - hope it's ok now...

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Joanne Hall, author of Spark and Carousel.

All submissions considered!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Water Road_ by J.D. Byrne.

Please keep those submissions coming!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

The new release blog at the Speculative Fiction Showcase today is for an anthology: _Star Rebels: Stories of Space Exploration, Alien Races, and Adventure_ by Lindsay Buroker, L.J. Cohen, Pippa DaCosta and more!

Please keep sending us your submissions. We're booking slots for July already...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Defenders' Apprentice_, first book in a new fantasy series by Amelia Smith.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Branded_, first in a new urban fantasy series by Rob Cornell.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase it's time for the monthly round-up of newly release indie spec fic.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday (well, in my part of the world it is) and therefore time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Eclipse of the Heart_ by J.L. Hendricks.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## Melanie Tomlin

Jut wondering about the spelling of the word 'Contributers' (refer 'Showcase Contributers') on your site. Is that a regional variation on 'Contributors'?


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Melanie Tomlin said:


> Jut wondering about the spelling of the word 'Contributers' (refer 'Showcase Contributers') on your site. Is that a regional variation on 'Contributors'?


Thank you for pointing that out, Melanie! It is absolutely a typo. And on the front page too. I have altered it accordingly.

Maybe we need a proof-reader... &#128521;


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Trial by Fire_ by Cate Dean.

All submissions gratefully received!


----------



## Melanie Tomlin

JessieCar said:


> Thank you for pointing that out, Melanie! It is absolutely a typo. And on the front page too. I have altered it accordingly.
> 
> Maybe we need a proof-reader... &#128521;


You're most welcome 

I don't think my books quite fit speculative ... they're more cross-genre, but I was curious to find out more, which I did.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Melanie, I think we feature a fair bit of cross-genre stuff. I suppose it depends which genres you've crossed! 

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with Steven Guscott, author of _The Book of Prophecy_.

We're always happy to consider submissions. Filling up July!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction showcase we have a new release, _The Mercy of Men: Book 2 in the Saint Flaherty Series_ by S. Hunter Nisbet.

Always happy to receive submissions...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Sand & Storm_, the first book in the _Moonfire_ trilogy by KB's own Patty Jansen.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Robert Harkess, author of _A Meeting of Minds_.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

And today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase we've got a guest blog by Scotty Weeks, entitled _Memory and Fantasy_.
Now read on!

We're always happy to receive new submissions...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Gutted: Beautiful Horror Stories_, a fabulous horror anthology with stories by Neil Gaiman, Clive Barker, Ramsey Campbell, Paul Tremblay and many others. This one is a real gem, so check it out.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Apocalypse Hill_ by Matthew Stott.

We are always looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _A Threat of Shadows_, first in a new epic fantasy series by J.A. Andrews.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a cover reveal for _War's Reward: Free Fleet 6_ by Michael Chatfield which will be on sale from July 23rd.

Submissions considered with pleasure!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

The latest update at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is an interview with Michael Chatfield, author of Sacremon and the Free Fleet Series.

And we're happy to receive submissions!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's new release on the Speculative Fiction Showcase is The Three Quarters Eaten Dessert (Alfred and Bertha's Marvellous Twenty-First Century Life, Book 4) by our own Cora Buhlert.

Please keep up the submissions!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Deb E. Howell, author of _Healer's Touch_.

Please keep sending us your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for linking to the spotlight for the latest Alfred and Bertha story, Jessica.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Woven Peril_, book 2 of the Aylosian Chronicles, by Jeffrey Collyer.

Submissions are always welcome.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Beacon's Spark_, book 1 in a new urban fantasy series by Jim Johnson.


----------



## Jim Johnson

Thanks so much, Cora!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You're welcome, Jim.

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Blighters!_, a humorous alien invasion novella by Tim Major.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Thank you for sharing that, Cora!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this time with a lot about the new _Ghostbusters_.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with Sammy H.K. Smith, author of _In Search of Gods and Heroes_.

Please keep sending us your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release on the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _War's Reward: Free Fleet 6_ by Michael Chatfield

Please keep sending us your submissions!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

And today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, guest blogger Cassie Phillips reviews _Wool _by Hugh Howey.

Send us your submissions!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release on the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Heartfelt Sounds_ by C.M. Estopare.

Please keep sending us those submissions!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release on the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _High Flight and Flames_ by Kate Coe.

We're always happy to receive submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with S. Hunter Nisbet, author of _What Boys Are Made Of_ and _The Mercy Of Men_.

Please keep sending us your submissions!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today it's time for the weekly link round-up at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_. This week, we have a lot of trailers and news from San Diego Comic-Con, discussion about _Ghostbusters_, _Star Trek Beyond_ and _Stranger Things_ and much more.

We're always happy about submissions and the slots are filling up fast.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release on the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Hollow House_ by Greg Chapman.

We're happy to consider submissions. August is filling up already!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the monthly new release round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

We're always happy about submissions and August is already filling up nicely, in fact.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Liberty_ by Alasdair Shaw.

We're looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a cover reveal for _Salt Winds and Wandering_ by Kate Coe.

Please keep those submissions coming...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Cardboard Spaceship_ by Matt Snee and Gregg Chirlin.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is "Wrong Side of Time", book 4 of the Carrie Hatchett, Space Adventurer series by J.J. Green.

We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Abderian

Thanks, Cora!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this time with a controversy surrounding World Fantasy Con and scathing reviews for _Suicide Squad_ among other things.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Lizzie in the Land Beyond_ by Susan McDonough-Wachtman.

We're always looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Featured new release today is _Autonomy _by Jude Houghton.

Please keep sending us your submissions!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is "Brother's Pride", book 10 of The Rim Confederacy by KB's own Jim Rudnick.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release is _The Attic_, book 1 of _After the Pretty Pox_, a post-apocalyptic series by August Ansel.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Prelude to War_, the latest installment of the _Athena Lee Chronicles_ by KB's own T.S. Paul.

We are always happy to receive submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Sky Slayer_ by Joel Cornah.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Prelude to War_, the latest installment of the _Athena Lee Chronicles_ by KB's own T.S. Paul.
> 
> We are always happy to receive submissions.


Thank you so much for doing this, Cora! I was slightly distracted  #amediting


----------



## CoraBuhlert

No problem, Jessica. 

It's Friday and therefore time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

Keep those submissions coming.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is something special, namely _the real pleasure in life_ by Al Dixon, an interactive digital novel written in animated text, so check it out.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Bite the Hand that Feeds_, a vampire novel by Lucy Eldritch.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Of Bots and Beans_ by Colin Spindler.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Wild Mage_ by Joseph J. Bailey.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Harvest Moon_ by KB's own David Neth.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for the weekly link round-up.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have the end of the month new release round-up.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Love Potion #9, a box set of 14 paranormal romances.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this time with a lot of WorldCon reports.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Dreaming of the Stars_ by Cora Buhlert (yes, that's me), the prequel novelette to my new _In Love and War_ space opera series.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _True Colors of Betrayal_ by J.C. Kang.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an Interview with Susan McDonough-Wachtman, author of_ Lizzie in the Land Beyond_.

Please keep those submissions coming!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

And today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an Interview with Colin Spindler author of Of Bots and Beans.

Please keep those submissions coming!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, it's time for the weekly link round-up with Star Trek's 50th anniversary, comments on the movie Arrival, lots of WorldCon and DragonCon discussion and much more.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _You Don't Belong Here_, a time travel thriller by Tim Major.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Osdal_, book 3 of the _Harmony War_ series, by Michael Chatsfield.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase it's time for the weekly link round-up, this time with _Star Trek_'s 50th anniversary, lots of WorldCon and DragonCon reports and lots of other goodies.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_ is _Graveyard Shift_, book 2 in the _In Love and War_ space opera series by Cora Buhlert - yes, that's me.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Stem by Aaron Lamb.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase it's time for the weekly link round-up.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Courting Trouble_, number 3 in the _In Love and War_ series, by Cora Buhlert - yes, that's me.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wasn't feeling well yesterday and forgot to post, but our featured new release of the day was _The Turncoat Prince_ by Amelia Smith.

And today, a day early, we have the weekly link round-up.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the monthly new release round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, so check it out.

We're always happy about your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Dragon's Trail_ by Joseph Malik.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Unmasking Engine_, book 2 of _The World Walker_ series by Ian W. Sainsbury, so check it out.

We are always happy about your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Tyro_, book one in the _Dreamwalkers of Larreta_ series by Carol Holland March. There's also a free prequel short story available, so check it out.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for the weekly link round-up at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_, this time with discussion about _Luke Cage_, _Westworld_ and _Godzilla Resurgence_, the best series Hugo and much more.

Keep those submissions coming.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _One Down_, a science fiction story by Bryce T. Hughes, so check it out.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Eidolon_, book 2 of the Lance Canela series, by Carlyle Edmundson, so check it out.

We're always happy to receive your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Determination_, book 1 in the _Noble Born Vampires_ series by L.D. Silver.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Luke Cage, Supergirl, Shin Godzilla, lots of trailers and much more.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Mind Behind the Mind_, book 1 of the Trinity Torn series by Alexa Grave.

We are looking forward to your submissions. BTW, if you sent me an e-mail with a submission lately and didn't receive a reply, please check your spam folder or send me a PM. I've recently had problems with e-mails being rejected or filed as spam.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release is _Bullet Holes_, book 4 in the _In Love and War_ series by Cora Buhlert - yes, that's me.

We're always happy about your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Deep_, part one of a new post-apocalyptic serial by Amanda Creiglow.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Monster Maelstrom - A Halloween Anthology_ edited by George Donnelly.

We are always happy about your submissions.


----------



## George Donnelly

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Monster Maelstrom - A Halloween Anthology_ edited by George Donnelly.
> 
> We are always happy about your submissions.


Thanks so much, Cora!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You're welcome, George.

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Beacon's Hope_, an urban fantasy novel by Jim Johnson.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Night Conjurings: Tales of Terror_ by Harvey Click.

Please keep those submissions coming!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's October 31 and therefore time for Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month, our monthly round-up of new indie releases.

We are always happy about your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Poseidon and Cleito_ by Andrew J. Peters.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Southern Monsters_, a collection of horror stories by Cora Buhlert - yes, that's me.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this time with Doctor Strange, Chinese science fiction, NaNoWriMo tips and much more.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, one hundred percent US election free.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up, this time with a lot of discussion about the movie _Arrival_.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _PODS! and Other Supernatural Tales_ by D.F. Holland, so check it out.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this time with discusion about _Arrival_, _Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them_, _Moana_ and much more.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Cursed Arm of Driftwood Beach_ by Cora Buhlert - yes, that's me.

We're looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the monthly new release round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

We are always happy about your submissions.


----------



## Robert Fluegel

I signed up and am waiting for interview questions


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Robert Fluegel said:


> I signed up and am waiting for interview questions


Thank you for your interest, Robert. I will be contacting you with interview questions very shortly.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Sorry, Robert, I was away yesterday, but I'll get back to you tonight.

Meanwhile, today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Newcomer_, a science fiction anthology edited by Alasdair Shaw, which includes stories by a whole bunch of KBoarders, so check it out.

We are always happy about submissions, even if we occasionally take a day or two to respond.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Crimson Queen_ by Alec Hutson.

We're looking for forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Secret of the Master_ by Robert J. Fluegel.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Mission: A Venus Affair_, a space opera by V.A. Jeffrey.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with lots of best of 2016 lists.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Robert J. Fluegel, author of _Secret of the Master_.

And, as ever, please keep sending us your submissions!


----------



## Robert Fluegel

Thanks for this Jessie, I have been sending my subscribers and Facebook followers your way.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Robert Fluegel said:


> Thanks for this Jessie, I have been sending my subscribers and Facebook followers your way.


It's a pleasure, Robert! Wishing you all the best with the books.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Justice Is Calling_ by Justin Sloan and Michael Anderle, so check it out.

We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with lots of "best of 2016" lists, discussion about _Star Wars: Rogue One_, the latest controversies in the SFF field, Shirley Jackson at 100 and much more.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Liquid Muse_ by Cora Buhlert - yes, that's me.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Hounds of God_, first in a new urban fantasy series by Justin Sloan.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a pre-holiday link round-up with plenty of discussion about _Rogue One_, _Passengers_, _Assassin's Creed_, _Hidden Figures_, season 2 of _The Man in the High Castle_, best of 2016 lists and much more.

We'e always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

No new release today, just a Happy Holidays message.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_, we finish 2016 with the weekly link round-up, this time with lots of discussion about Star Wars and Passengers as well as tributes to Carrie Fisher, and the new release round-up for December 2016.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Of Cinder and Bone_ by Kyoko M., a science fiction thriller and first in a new series, so check it out.

We're looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Songs of Insurrection_, first book in the Dragon Songs saga, by J.C. Kang, so check it out.

Yesterday, I also posted the weekly link round-up, this week with tributes to Carrie Fisher and Richard Adams, discussion of Rogue One, Passengers and Sherlock, lots of best of 2016 lists and look aheads at 2017, the ARe debacle and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase I post about the 99 cent multi-author speculative fiction promo organised by Andrea Pearson.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with discussion about _Star Wars_ and _Rogue One_, _Hidden Figures_, _Underworld_, _Emerald City_ and dystopian film and fiction and much more.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Rarity from the Hollow_ by Robert Eggleton, a darkly humorous Science Fiction satire.

Lots of new stuff coming up, with more new releases and interviews. Please keep sending us your submissions!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Alien Tales and Lore_ by G.J. Gundersen Jr., a collection of folkloristic tales about aliens.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Cost of Doing Business_, a Dragonfire Station story by Zen DiPietro.

We are looking forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with Dave Barker, author of the upcoming novel _Blue Gold_.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Sundown Apocalypse_ by Leo Nix.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with discussion of Sherlock, appreciation for Octavia Butler and lots more.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Winter Knife_ by Laramie Sasseville, a dark fantasy novel based on a Minnesota legend.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with lots of awards shortlists, presidential reading and much more.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## jbmurray

Sounds like great fun!  I guess I had better get off my backside, or rather, ON my backside, in that desk chair, and pump out a few more thousand words each night to get my book finished!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Once you do, feel free the contact us about a new release spotlight, provided your books is science fiction, fantasy or horror, that is.

BTW, I'm glad you like the site.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with Jon Griffin, author of Black Space and Cloudbreak, so check it out.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month, our monthly round-up of new indie SFF releases, at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up again, this time with dystopian fiction, the future of _Doctor Who_ and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Final Reconciliation_ by Todd Keisling, a new take on the King in Yellow myth.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Age of Order_ by Julian North.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Coalescence_, book 3 in the Dragonfire Station series by Zen DiPietro.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Greenwood Cove by Celia Roman, first book in a new contemporary fantasy series set in the Appalachians.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Hunger_ by Guy Riessen.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with dystopian fiction, alternate history, the Arthur C. Clarke Award, tributes to Richard Hatch, the future of _Doctor Who_, discussions about _The Expanse_, _Legion_ and _The Space Between Us_ and much more.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Chronicles of the Last Days_, book 3 in the _Dragonsfall_ series by Amelia Smith.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this time with science fiction romance, discussion about The Expanse, Legion, The Great Wall and The Lego Batman Movie and much more.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## Viv Phoenix

*The Speculative Fiction Showcase* is a wonderful resource.

I enjoy it as a reader, and they boosted a science fiction release under one of my other pen names. Although another of my books wasn't a fit, the communication was kind and professional. Highly recommended.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for the praise, Viv. If you have a new release that fits our parametres, we're always pleased to have you.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_ is _The Deep Wood_ by Celia Roman, book 2 in the _Sunshine Walkingstick_ series of contemporary fantasy set in the Appalachians

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Continue Online Together_, a LitRPG novel by Stephan Morse, so check it out.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Mercy of the Tide_ by Keith Rosson.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Fruiting Bodies_, a horror short by Guy Riessen.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase again, this time with dystopian fiction, comments on _Logan_, the Nebula Award nominations, lots of other award nominations and much more.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Sieging Manganela_ by Charon Dunn.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the last day of February (well, here it is) and therefore time for the February new release round-up.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Dances of Deception_ by J.C. Kang, book 3 of the _Legends of Tivara_ series by J.C. Kang.

We are always happy about your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with tributes to Bill Paxton, Doc Savage, Revenger and much more.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## Guy Riessen

Thanks so much for hosting the Speculative Fiction Showcase! What a great job you're doing introducing authors to readers!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks, Guy.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Cosmic City_ by Brian K. Lowe.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Boy With the Blue Sky_, a near future SF story of grief and parenthood by N.C. Davis.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _After the End - Stories of Life After the Apocalypse_ by Cora Buhlert - yes, that's me.

We're always happy to receive your submissions. However, please excuse us, if we're a bit slow to respond, since both Jessica and I are extremely busy at the moment.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Logan, Kong: Skull Island, Time After Time, The Beauty and the Beast and much more.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Simon Rising_, a superhero thriller by Brian D. Howard.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Piranha Solution_, first in a new SF series by John Triptych.

We're always happy about submissions, even though we might be a bit slow to respond, since we're both very busy at the moment.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Enemy Within_, the latest book in Patty Jansen's _Ambassador_ series.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, it's time for the weekly link round-up again, this week with Logan, Kong: Skull Island, Seven Surrenders, Buffy at Twenty and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _2184: Beneath the Steel City_, first in a new dystopian series by Ben Lovejoy, so check it out.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Dead World_, the latest novella in the _In Love and War_ space opera romance series by Cora Buhlert - yup, that's me.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Bay of Sins_, book 3 in the _Water Road Trilogy_ by J.D. Byrne.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Iron Fist, Get Out, Life, The Beauty and the Beast, tributes to Bernie Wrightson and much more.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we've got an interview with John Triptych, author of _The Piranha Solution_.

Please keep sending us your submissions, and watch out for more interviews and new releases!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Aletheia_, a supernatural thriller by J.S. Breukelaar.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

Do you guys promote preorders? My latest is set for a June 3 release, but I'm looking for places to promote the preorder.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Nicholas, we normally promote new releases when they come out, but if you want a new (pre)release spotlight for your preorder instead, I don't see a problem with that.

Meanwhile, it's the last day of the month and therefore time for the new release round-up for March, featuring a lot of space opera and much more.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

Okay, thanks. I'll go ahead and submit it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Team Guardian_ by Naomi Stone.

I also just realised that I completely forgot to link to last week's link round-up, which may be found here.

As always, we're looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Wisps of Spider Silk, First Thread_, a collection of two space opera novellas by Athena Andreadis.

We are always happy about your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with J.C. Kang, author of the Dragon Songs Saga.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with the Hugo Award finalists, Ghost in the Shell, Marvel's alleged diversity problem and much more.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a preorder spotlight for _A Sense of Sacrifice_, the upcoming book 3 in the _Law of Eight_ series by Nicholas Andrews, so check it out.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Symphony of Fates_, Book 4 in the _Dragon Songs Saga_ by J.C. Kang, so check it out.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with _Colony_, women in SFF, Marvel's diversity problem, the Ardian Syaf controversy, a scandal at Odyssey Con and much more.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## LucasCWheeler

Hello, I emailed about submitting my first novel a few months ago, a few days after its release. I never heard back from the email, and I was wondering if I should submit for when the second book comes out? Did I miss some criteria somewhere and that's why I never heard back? I'm rather confused. ^^;


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Hi Lucas,

I don't remember receiving an e-mail from you about the Speculative Fiction Showcase. So maybe it fell through the internet cracks or I completely blanked on it. Either way, I'm really sorry about that.

Anyway, feel free to e-mail us about the second book. We normally require a decent-sized version of the cover, the blurb, a brief excerpt of approx. 500 words, buy links (Amazon and other), author photo, author bio, author social media links.

Again, really sorry for the lack of a reply.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday, and therefore time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with _Doctor Who_, _The Handmaid's Tale_, _American Gods_, controversies at Odyssey Con and Rocky Mountain Fur Con and much more:

Yesterday, I also posted a link to a big multi author speculative fiction cross promo that is currently going on.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, I share a link to Joshua Pantalleresco's Just Joshing podcast, since Joshua was kind enough to interview Jessica and me for episode 91.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Guardians of the Galaxy, Vol. 2, The Handmaid's Tale, American Gods, Secret Empire, Doctor Who, Too Like the Lightning and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the last day of the month and therefore time for the new release round-up for April.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Prelude to Insurrection_, the prequel to the _Dragon Songs Saga_ by J.C. Kang.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_ is _The Third Twin_, a horror thriller by Darren Speegle.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release is _Retrograde Horizon_, book 2 in the _Adventures of Sonny Knight_ series by Charon Dunn, so check it out.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with _Guardians of the Galaxy_, _American Gods_, _The Handmaid's Tale_, the many problems of Marvel Comics and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_ is the rerelease of _Children of the Shaman_ by none other than Showcase co-runner Jessica Rydill. 

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Human_, a superhero novel by Karen Diem.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we introduce the _Indie Crime Scene_, our brand-new sister site for all things mystery, crime fiction and thriller.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Blue Gold_, a near future thriller by David Barker.

We're always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Guardians of the Galaxy, American Gods, The Handmaid's Tale, Alien Covenant, Sense8, The Fifth Element at twenty, Marvel's Secret Empire and much more.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Metaverse: Virtual Life - Real Death_, a Cyberpunk thriller by William Kurth.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Sky Dancers_, the first book in a new post-apocalyptic series by E.E. Isherwood.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Feral_, book 1 in the post-apocalyptic Palimpsest series by P.J. Post.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Contamination_, the first book in Patty Jansen's new SF series.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Black Site_, a science fiction horror novella by Michael Patrick Hicks.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

On the Speculative Fiction Showcase today we've got the round up of Speculative Fiction links for the week ending May 19 prepared by Cora, and also a fascinating guest blog from Cynthia Clay, writing on The Value of Escapist Fiction - a topic dear to my heart and that of many other Fantasy and Science Fiction writers. Definitely worth a read!

Please keep sending us your submissions, and thank you for your continuing support!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for linking to the round-up when I forgot, Jessica.

Meanwhile, today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Missing Things_, book 2 in the _Men of Magic_ series by Hollis Shiloh.

We are always happy about your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Star Dog Corruption_, book 2 of the _Star Dog_ series by Luca C. Wheeler.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Preservation_, a story in the DRMR series by Michael Patrick Hicks.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with a lot of space opera, Star Wars at 40, Alien Covenant, Pirates of the Caribbean, the new Twin Peaks, the 2016 Nebula Awards, tributes to Roger Moore and much more. 

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Toric's Dagger_, first in a new epic fantasy series, by Jamie Edmundson.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Fire Wall_, a post-apocalyptic novel by Dana Fraser.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Magic Waking_, an urban fantasy with an Arthurian twist by Eva Chase.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the last day of the month and therefore time for the new release round-up for May at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Wonder Woman, Pirates of the Caribbean, the new Twin Peaks, an incident at Phoenix Comicon and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Secrets of Our Fathers_, book 3 in the _Primal Patterns_ series by Rex Jameson.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Witch Spelling_ by A. Woodley.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Rending_, book 2 of _The Dreamwalkers of Larreta_ series by Carol Holland March.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _A Dark Inheritance_, a gothic novel by Erme Lander.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is the _Neon Amazon_, book 1 of the Once Giants series by Eugene Kirk and Garan Mad.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Wonder Woman, The Handmaid's Tale, The Mummy, Book Expo America and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a new release by A.E. Williams: a humorous and thoughtful book based on his own extensive experience. _Rocket Surgeon_ by A.E. Williams!

Please keep those submissions coming...


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a listing for _Root of the Spark (Wild Seed #1)_ by Michele Fogal, which is currently on sale for 99c on Amazon, discounted from the usual price of $6.99. The promo runs until June 15th.

Please keep sending us your submissions!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Once Giants_, book 2 in the eponymous science fiction series, by Eugene Kirk and Garan Mad.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Chameleon's Challenge_, book 3 in the post-apocalyptic _Chameleon Assassin_ series by B.R. Kingsolver.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is the Job: A Darklight Chronicle by Greg L. Turnquist.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, we have a featured rerelease at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, namely _The Goddess's Choice_, book 1 in the Kronicles of Korthlundia series by Jamie Marchant.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for our weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with _Wonder Woman, The Handmaid's Tale, The Mummy, It Comes At Night_, tributes to Adam West and much more. 

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

And today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an Interview with Jennifer Rainey, author of _The Last Temptations of Iago Wick_!

Please keep sending us your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Cut Down To Size_, book 3 of the _Once Giants_ series by Eugene Kirk and Garan Mad.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's offering at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is a guest blog from the redoubtable A. E. Williams, who shares his thoughts and theories on anthropogenic global warming: Guest blog by A.E. Williams: Musings from the North 40

Meanwhile, we always love to here from any SF&F authors out there with your submissions!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with _Wonder Woman, The Handmaid's Tale, American Gods, Doctor Who, Transformers: The Last Knight_, climate fiction and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Retribution_, a horror novelette by Guy Riessen.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

And today's featured new release on the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Foreshadow: Book One of the Saga of the Dragon Born by Cynthia Clay!

We're always happy to hear from you with your submissions. As well as featuring new releases, we also offer author interviews and guest blogs.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the monthly new release round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Harry Potter at 20, Octavia Butler at 70, Spider-Man: Homecoming and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with _Spider-Man Homecoming_ and much more.

Also, if you sent me an e-mail lately and I didn't respond, please be patient. I've been having internet trouble these past two days and am happy I got the link round-up out. Meanwhile, we are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

The current featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Piper Deez and the Case of the Winter Planet_, a science fiction mystery by M. Fenn.

We are looking forward to your submissions, so if you'd like a new release featured or would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have the Speculative Fiction Links of the Week for July 14, 2017

Please keep sending us your submissions!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _First Love_, book 1 in the new urban fantasy series Vampirica by Aira Sparke. 

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _One of Me is Missing_, a new YA fantasy novel by Laramie Sasseville.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Virago One, book 2 in the Ace of Space series by John Triptych.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculaitve Fiction Showcase is _Elusive_, book 2 in the Vampirica series by Aria Sparke.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## LHTide

Hi Cora,

I've sent you a PM (Personal Message) about your SPECULATIVE FICTION Submissions, 
having something to propose to you.


L. H. Tide


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I saw your PM, LH. Sorry for the belated reply, but I'm rather busy at the moment.

Meanwhile, it's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with a new Doctor Who, a new season of Game of Thrones, a Muppet scandal, Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets, War for the Planet of the Apes, Salvation, tributes to George Romero and Martin Landau and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions, even if we may occasionally take a day or two to reply.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _New Wings_, book 1 of the Anahira Chronicles, a new urban fantasy series by N.D. Iverson.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today we have a fascinating guest blog: The Imaginative Power behind World Building in Fantasy and Science Fiction by Suzan Battah.

Please keep sending us your submissions!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Soulmate_, book 3 in the Vampirica series by Aria Sparke.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Valérian and the City of a Thousand Planets, War for the Planet of the Apes, a new Doctor Who, a Muppets scandal, the Confederate controversy, the Fireside Fiction black speculative fiction report, all the latest news and trailers from San Diego Comic Con and much more.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Equality_, book 3 in the Two Democracies: Revolution series by Alasdair Shaw.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Strangeways_, a mythological horror story set in a prison by Robert J. Brunner, so check it out. 

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the final day of July and therefore time for the monthly round-up of new indie SFF releases at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase was _The Fiasco in News_, a funny superhero novel by Stephan Morse.

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _As We Rise: Rogue_, first in a new space opera series by Donnielle Tyner.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Hawkworth Hall_, a gothic fantasy novel by L.S. Johnson.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday I posted the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with the controversy surround the proposed new HBO show Confederate, an uproar surrounding Louisville Fandom Fest and much more.

Today, I posted a brief note that I will be at WorldCon in Helsinki next week.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Cecelia

Noted.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is the 2250 Saga by Nirina Stone.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Frigga's Lost Army_ by Juli D. Revezzo.

Please keep those submissions coming!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have our weekly round-up of links from around the web, thanks to Cora, who is currently attending WorldCon in Helsinki!

We are always happy to receive your submissions...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Rotten Magic_, a prequel to the _Artifice Mage Saga_ by Jeffrey Bardwell.

What is more, I also posted the weekly link round-up on Friday, this week with a lot about WorldCon 75 and the Hugo Awards.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I share a brief report and several photos of my recent trip to WorldCon 75 in Helsinki.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with WorldCon 75, The Defenders, The Stone Sky, tributes to Brian Aldiss and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Restless Spirits_, a ghost story by A. Woodley.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday, I posted the monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases at the Speculative Fiction Showcase. 

Today, I posted our weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with a debate about fantasy maps, yet more WorldCon 75, the Handbook for Mortals controversy, the Game of Thrones season finale, The Shape of Water, The Defenders, James Cameron criticises Wonder Woman, Joss Whedon's troubled marriage, tributes to the late Tobe Hooper and Brian Aldiss and much more.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Star Dog Liberation_, book 3 in the _Star Dog_ series by Lucas C. Wheeler.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Winter Rose_, the prequel to The Rose Chronicles by Ginny Clyde.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase again, this week with WorldCon 75, Dragon Con, the Dragon Awards, criticisms of "Show, don't tell", The Shape of Water, Inhumans, Twin Peaks and much more. 

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Mass Hysteria_, a new horror novel by Michael Patrick Hicks.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Tiff in Time_, a new urban fantasy novel with time travel by Jaxon Reed.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with It, Inhumans, Outlander, The Orville, tributes to Len Wein and Jerry Pournelle and much more.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Unblinking_, book 1 of the Shuttered Lands Trilogy by Kira Carter.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with It, The Orville, the Emmys, LGBT speculative fiction, harrassment in comics, farewell to Cassini, tributes to Harry Dean Stanton, Jerry Pournelle and Len Wein and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Memento Mori_, a time travel adventure by W.R. Gingell.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday, I posted the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Star Trek Discovery, It, The Princess Bride at 30, tributes to Kit Reed, Jerry Pournell and Hugh Hefner and much more.

Today, I posted the monthly round-up of new indie SFF releases.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Friday and therefore time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Star Trek Discovery, Blade Runner 2049, Inhumans, The Gifted, Stephen King, lots of horror, the Nobel Prize for Literature and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions, so if you have a new release you'd like to have featured or if you'd like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today we have the weekly round up of links from the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Star Trek Discovery, Blade Runner 2049, Philip K. Dick's Electric Dreams, Runaways, The Orville, the geography of fantasy, New York Comic Con, lots of new trailers as well as the usual mix of awards news, writing advice, interviews, reviews, awards news, con reports, crowdfunding campaigns, science articles and free online fiction. All compiled by Cora!

And for Saturday, we have a new release from Brit author Steve Turnbull, his novel _Kymiera_

Lots more to come, and keep sending us your submissions.

Thank you!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks, Jessica. I forgot to post the link.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release on the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Wanted by the Werewolf Prince (Space Shifters Chronicles, Book 1) by Kara Lockharte

Please keep those submissions coming!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a short post announcing the "Among the Stars" science fiction romance cross promo organised by KBoards' own Rinelle Grey.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today it's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Star Trek Discovery, Thor Ragnarok, Blade Runner 2049, Margaret Atwood, a lot of discussion of horror fiction and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Star Trek Discovery, Thor Ragnarok, Blade Runner 2049, Strange Weather, Stranger Things, The Walking Dead, tributes to Julian May and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Tales from the Lake, Volume 4_, a horror anthology edited by Ben Eads and featuring stories by Joe R. Lansdale, Kealan Patrick Burke, Damien Angelica Walter, Jennifer Loring and others.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the final day of the month and therefore time for our round-up of new speculative fiction releases for October at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

We also had a featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, a Steampunk adventure called _Tea and Treachery_ by Cora Buhlert - yes, that's me.

We are looking forward to your submissions and in fact we have plenty of free slots at the moment.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Star Trek Discovery, The Orville, Thor Ragnarok, Stranger Things, Blade Runner 2049 and much more. 

We are looking forward to your submissions and in fact we have plenty of free slots at the moment.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a shout-out to the Asian Speculative Fiction 99 Cent Promo organised by J.C. Kang, so check it out.

We are looking forward to your submissions and in fact we have plenty of free slots at the moment.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with author and podcaster Joshua Pantalleresco.

We are looking forward to your submissions and in fact we have plenty of free slots at the moment.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Star Trek Discovery, The Orville, Thor Ragnarok, Stranger Things, the World Fantasy Awards, tributes to Karin Dor and much more.

We are actively looking for submissions, so if you have a new science fiction, fantasy or horror release you'd like to have featured or if you would like to do an interview or submit a guest post, let us know.

By the way, I have been having issues with my spam filter eating legitimate e-mails of late, so if you tried to contact me and didn't get a reply after a couple of days, please try again or send me a DM.


----------



## TromboneAl

Hi, Cora,

Email to [email protected] failed:

This is the mail system at host relay.mailchannels.net.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.

The mail system

<[email protected]>: host mx01.t-online.de[194.25.134.72] refused to talk
to me: 450 4.7.1 [EAB] 554 IP=23.83.220.6 - A problem occurred. (Ask your
postmaster for help or to contact [email protected] to clarify.) (BL)

Final-Recipient: rfc822; [email protected]
Original-Recipient: rfc822;[email protected]
Action: failed
Status: 4.7.1
Remote-MTA: dns; mx01.t-online.de
Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 450 4.7.1 [EAB] 554 IP=23.83.220.6 - A problem occurred.
(Ask your postmaster for help or to contact [email protected] to
clarify.) (BL)

I'd like to submit _A Mind Reader's Christmas: An Eric Beckman Mystery_

Thanks!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Hi Al,

I found your e-mail in my spam filter and replied to it. If you don't get my reply, PM me.


----------



## DLBarton

Stopping by to thank Cora and her team for showcasing my new release today. Cora was a pleasure to work with. 

Thank you!
Doug


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks, Douglas. 

Yesterday's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase was _Aspiria Rising_, a dystopian thriller by Douglas Barton.

Today's featured new release is something completely different, namely _The Flying Glass_, book 1 in a new MG/YA fantasy series by E.M. Cooper.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror books featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase? We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Star Trek Discovery, Thor: Ragnarok, Inhumans, Justice League, The Punisher, The Orville, Oathbringer, Artemis, sexual harrassment in the entertainment industry, black speculative fiction, a controversy surrounding Windycon and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror books featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase? We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is a must-read for all horror writers. It's the essay collection _Where Nightmares Come From_, featuring a stellar line-up of contributors.

We are lookig forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Shattered Earth_, the latest book in the _Shamans & Shifters Space Opera__ series by Jenny Schwartz_. This week is werewolf and shifter week at the Speculative Fiction Showcase BTW, because I had several werewolf and shifter books come in at around the same time.

We are looking forward to your submissions (and not just werewolves and shifters either).


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we continue our mini theme of werewolf and shifter books with _Taken by the Tigerlord_, book 2 in the _Space Shifters_ science fiction romance series by Kara Lockharte.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

In the past two days at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we contined our mini-theme of werewolf and shifter books with _Evolution's Child_ by Dean Rencraft.

I also posted the weekly link round-up, this week with _Star Trek Discovery_, _Justice League_, _The Punisher_, _Blade Runner 2049_, _Future Man_ and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Robin and Jamie_, a genderneutral fairytale by Lorri Moulton.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror books featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase? We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Year of the Knife_, a new urban fantasy mystery by G.D. Penman, so check it out.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror books featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase? We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Guardian_, a science fiction anthology edited by Alasdair Shaw which includes stories by several KBoarders, including me.

We are always happy about submissions.

ETA: The anthology obviously includes "stories", not "tories".


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday, I posted the monthly round-up of new indie and small press science fiction, fantasy and horror releases for November at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

Today then, it's time for the weekly link round-up at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_, this week with Star Trek Discovery and Star Trek in general, Justice League, Avengers: Infinity War, The Punisher, Runaways, Blade Runner 2049, The Orville, The Shape of Water, Coco, a controversy surrounding the short fiction review site Rocket Stack Rank and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release is _Fate's Fallen_ by Dean Rencraft. 

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release is _Magically Bound_ (_Hunted Witch Agency_, Book 1) by Rachel Medhurst.

Keep sending us your submissions!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is one of my own, a new action-packed science fiction story called _A Mess of Arms and Legs and Limbs_.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, it's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with various best of 2017 lists, The Shape of Water, Star Trek, Justice League, Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D., The Punisher, Runaways, the importance of reeprsentation, an uproar about changes to Patreon's fee structure and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ The Ghost Club - Newly Found Tales of Victorian Terror_ by William Meikle.

Lots more to come in the run up to the holidays.

In the mean time, please keep sending us your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Steaks, Walls and Dossiers: The Best Trump Anthology Ever_, edited by George Donnelly. And yes, I can vouch for the fact that this is a best Trump anthology ever, because I have a story in this one.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Chameleon's Death Dance_, book 4 in the _Chameleon Assassin_ series by B.R. Kingsolver.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a guest blog by Craig Engler: Using Kickstarter's Drip Platform to Write a New Kind of Novel

All submissions gratefully received!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

And today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have *Science Fiction, Genre and Literature: guest blog by Robert I. Katz*!

Lots more to come...keep sending us your submissions...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Star Wars: The Last Jedi (largely spoiler-free), Star Trek, The Shape of Water, The Punisher, I Remember You, changes at Patreon and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Lion of Ackbarr_ by Erme Lander.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

We're having a full slate of new releases this week and we're starting off with space opera:

Yesterday's featured new release was _The Game Players of Meridien_, the first book in the _Chronicles of the Second Interstellar Empire of Mankind_ series by Robert I. Katz.

Today's featured new release is _The Siege of Sirius_, a new standalone novel in the Splintered Galaxy series by Eddie R. Hicks.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Back to Black_, book 4 in the Black Parade urban fantasy series by Kyoko M.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Piercing the Veil by Guy Riesen.

Please keep sending us your submissions!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Arthur C. Clarke at 100, Star Wars: The Last Jedi, Star Trek, The Secret of NIMH and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have _Christmas on Iago Prime_ (_A Year on Iago Prime_, Book 2) by our own Cora Buhlert 

Please keep sending us your submissions!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks, Jessica.  My Internet was down yesterday, so I couldn't post my own spotlight.

Meanwhile, today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a special treat, namely a round-up of holiday science fiction and fantasy books by indie authors. So if you're looking for a holiday read, check it out.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

CoraBuhlert said:


> Thanks, Jessica.  My Internet was down yesterday, so I couldn't post my own spotlight.
> 
> Meanwhile, today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a special treat, namely a round-up of holiday science fiction and fantasy books by indie authors. So if you're looking for a holiday read, check it out.


My pleasure, Cora! Happy Christmas to you and to all our readers


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_, we give you the last weekly link round-up of 2017, this week with the best SFF books of 2017, The Last Jedi, the 2017 Doctor Who Christmas Special, Star Trek, Bright, Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle, Downsizing, the New York Literary Magazine saga and much more.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the last day of the month (and the year), so it's time again for the monthly round-up of new indie science fiction, fantasy and horror releases at the Indie Speculative Fiction Showcase.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Just in time for the 200th anniversary of _Frankenstein_, today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase takes a look at his _Bride_ in a new gothic horror novel by Kyle Alexander Romines. 

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Legion and the Lioness_, a new military science fiction novel by Robert D. Armstrong.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the first weekly link round-up of 2018 at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with even more best of 2017 lists as well as a look ahead at the books and movies of 2018, discussion of The Last Jedi, the various incarnations of Star Trek, the return of The X-Files, Hard Sun, Blake's 7 at 40, Frankenstein at 200, an uproar involving WorldCon 76 and much more.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Banished_, book 3 of the _Saga of the Dragon Born_ by Cynthia Joyce Clay.

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _McEdifice Returns_, a military science fiction parody by Timothy T. Cat and Straw Puppy (yes, a cat and a dog) with a little help by Camestros Felapton. 

We are always happy about submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with yet more best books of 2017 lists and a look ahead at 2018, Star Trek Discovery, Star Wars: The Last Jedi, Black Mirror and the USS Callister, Hard Sun, the return of The X-Files and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The City of Ashes_, book 2 of the _Chronicles of the Second Interstellar Empire of Mankind_ by Robert I. Katz.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase was _Lessons Learned_, book 4 in the _A Changed World_ post-apocalyptic series by Alice Sabo.

Today then, it's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with political science fiction, Star Wars: The Last Jedi (spoilers mostly marked, but reader beware), Star Trek Discovery (spoilers again mostly marked, but reader beware), Black Mirror, Black Lightning, Hard Sun, Philip K. Dick's Electric Dreams, tributes to Peter Wyngarde and much more.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, I give a shout-out to Andrea Pearson's multi author fantasy book cross promo.

We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Smoke City_ by Keith Rosson.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, it's time again for the weekly link round-up, this week with the latest kerfuffles in the SFF world, tributes to Ursula K. Le Guin and Jack Ketchum, Star Trek Discovery, Altered Carbon, Black Lightning and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday's new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase was _Copper Cove_, book 1 of the _Tabitha Miles_ Steampunk series by Robert Dahlen.

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Beyond Night_, a dark fantasy in which a Roman legion meets Lovecraftian horrors, by Eric S. Brown and Steven L. Shrewsbury.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the last day of the month and therefore time for the new release round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with yet more tributes to Ursula K. Le Guin, Star Trek Discovery, Black Panther, Philip K. Dick's Electric Dreams, The Maze Runner: The Death Cure and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Their Last Hope_, a dystopian novel by Sarah Ettrich.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Sight Witch_, book 2 in the _Fanglewick School of Magic_ series by E.M. Cooper.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Wetworld_, boook 1 of the _Alien Rebellion_ series by John Triptych.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have the weekly roundup of links for the week endng February 9th 2018.

We look forward to your submissions: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.de/p/authors.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for the link, Jessica.

Meanwhile, today's featured new release at the Spculative Fiction Showcase is _Varying Distances_, a collection by Darren Speegle, which is still on sale for 99 cents today.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Blank Pages Volume 1_, a slipstream anthology edited by Paul Huxley.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with tributes to Victor Milán, Star Trek Discovery, Black Panther, Altered Carbon, The Cloverfield Paradox and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we had a promotional post featuring _Addict_, a science fiction noir thriller by Matt Doyle, which is currently on sale.

And today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Peter Brown Called: Tales of SciFi and Music_, a science fiction collection by Paul Levinson. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured re-release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Magic's Betrayal_, an epic fantasy novel by Anna-Violetta Carsini.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You're welcome, Lorri.

Meanwhile, it's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Black Panther, Star Trek Discovery, Annihilation, Altered Carbon, an planned adaptation of Iain Banks' Culture novels, sexual harassment in the children's and YA publishing industry, the Nebula Awards nominees and many other awards, afrofuturistic music videos by Janelle Monáe and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Poison People_, a post-apocalyptic/dystopian novel by Alex Makepeace.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the last day of the month and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie authors. Lots of interesting books this time around, so check it out.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Frozen Shadows and Other Chilling Stories_, a horror collection by Gene O'Neill. 

On Friday, I also posted the weekly link round-up, this week with Black Panther, Annihilation, Star Trek Discovery and The Orville, A Wrinkle in Time, the woes of the DC cinematic universe, sexual harassment in the children's and YA publishing industry and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've been ill these past few days, but we still had a featured new release on Thursday, namely _Berserker_, book 3 in the _Rise of the Papilion_ trilogy by Dyane Forde.

What is more, I also published the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Black Panther, Red Sparrow, Star Trek Discovery, A Wrinkle in Time, the 2018 Academy Awards, an uproar involving WorldCon's new YA award and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with A Wrinkle in Time, Red Sparrow, season 2 of Jessica Jones, Tomb Raider, Annihilation, Ready Player One, tributes to Stephen Hawking, Kate Wilhelm and Mary Rosenblum and much more.]It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with A Wrinkle in Time, Red Sparrow, season 2 of Jessica Jones, Tomb Raider, Annihilation, Ready Player One, tributes to Stephen Hawking, Kate Wilhelm and Mary Rosenblum and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Cora, I'm not sure whether it's my browser (Chrome) but I can't get that link to work - the one from your post last week works fine.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

The link seems to have been messed up for some reason, but it works now.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

CoraBuhlert said:


> The link seems to have been messed up for some reason, but it works now.


Brilliant - thanks!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Gods and Demons_, book 1 in the _Dark Streets_ urban fantasy series by B.R. Kingsolver.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We are looking forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have the weekly round-up for links from around the web, this week with feminist science fiction, Black Panther, Black Lightning season 2 of Jessica Jones, the last ever episode of The X-Files, Pacific Rim: Uprising, Isle of Dogs, Krypton, Ready Player One as well as the usual mix of awards news, writing advice, interviews, reviews, con reports, crowdfunding campaigns, science articles, free online fiction and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we interview Dyane Forde, author of the_ Rise of the Papilion_ Trilogy, whose third book, _Berserker_, we featured on March 8.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Double Trouble_, the latest Hal Spacejock adventure by Simon Haynes.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

And today's feature on the Speculative Fiction Showcase is a guest blog by Australian Horror star Claire Fitzpatrick: _Body Horror - the 'what if' of speculative fiction_!

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _High Barrens_, the first book in the new _Tales of Haroon_ series by Alice Sabo.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Pacific Rim: Uprising, Isle of Dogs, Ready Player One, WonderCon, an uproar about the upcoming Hugo Award finalist announcements and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the last day of the month and therefore time for the monthly round-up of new indie science fiction, fantasy and horror releases.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Harriet Walsh: Peace Force_, first in a new science fiction series by Simon Haynes.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Promise of a Battered Moon_, a new space opera by Jack Teng.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Baptism of Fire_ (_In Love and War, Book 2_) by our very own Cora Buhlert!

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks, Jessica.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's feature new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Empire of Dust_, the latest in the _Chronicles of the Second Interstellar Empire of Mankind_ series by Robert I. Katz.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with Lost in Space, Ready Player One, 2001: A Space Odyssey at fifty, The Quiet Place, the 2018 Hugo Award finalists and the 1943 Retro Hugo Award finalists.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with Deborah Sheldon, author of _300 Degree Days & Other Stories_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _300 Degree Days and Other Stories_, a collection of dark and weird short fiction by Deborah Sheldon.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Big Bumper Felapton Digest 2017_, a collection of reviews, essays and humor pieces by 2018 best fanwriter Hugo finalist Camestros Felapton.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release is _Freedom's Horizon (In Love and War, Book 4)_ by our own Cora Buhlert!

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks, Jessica.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _hypnoSnatch (Xeno Relations, Book 1)_ by Trisha McNary.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks, Jessica. I had some computer trouble and was unable to post.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with The City and the City, The Expanse, Lost in Space, Star Trek Discovery, A Quiet Place and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Scylla and Charybdis_, a new space opera by Lindsey Duncan.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Blood Lore_, book 2 in the _Medici Chronicles_ series by Erme Lander.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Murder on the Titania and Other Steam-Powered Tales_, a collection of short steampunk mysteries by Alex Acks that's also the start of a new series.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Double-Cross_, the latest story in my In Love and War space opera romance series.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with The Handmaid's Tale, The Expanse, Lost in Space, Prospect, uproars involving ConCarolinas and WorldCon 76 and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Perimeter_, book 2 of the Joe Ballen science fiction series by David M. Kelly. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Knight's Secret_, book 1 of the _Mage Conspiracy_ series by Jeffrey Bardwell.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Windwalker: Forbidden Flight_ (The Aeternum Chronicles, Book 0) by H.G. Chambers.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Avengers: Infinity War, The Handmaid's Tale, Westworld and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _C.H.U.D. Lives!_, a tribute anthology to the 1980s cult science fiction horror film, edited by Eric S. Brown.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with David M Kelly. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors at the Speculative Fiction Showcase. Lots of interesting books this month.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Shards of the Nightmare_, a new fantasy novella by Joel Cornah. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Of Blood and Ashes_, book 2 in the _Of Cinder and Bone_ series by Kyoko M.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Bonnie and Clyde: Dam Nation, book 2 in the Bonnie and Clyde alternate history series by Clark Hays and Kathleen McFall.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Avengers: Infinity War (spoilers mostly marked, but reader beware), The Handmaid's Tale, Westworld and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Desert Sands and Silence_, the latest book in the _Green Sky_ series by Kate Coe.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Emergence_, book 2 in the Kindred Ties YA science fiction series by Marita Smith.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_ is _Ghost of a Chance_, book 2 in the Fae Killers urban fantasy series by Jaxon Reed. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is the _The Empire of Ruin_, book 4 in the _Chronicles of the Second Interstellar Empire of Mankind_ space opera series by Robert I. Katz.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Blasters of Forever_ by Cora Buhlert, a time travel adventure that takes you back to the wacky world of 1980s toy tie-in cartoons.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Avengers: Infinity War (spoilers mostly marked, but reader beware), The Handmaid's Tale, The Rain, the "cocky" trademark uproar, the Universal Fan Con debacle and Wicomicon and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Rose Gold_, book 2 in the dystopian _Gaia Trilogy_ by David Barker.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _House of Sighs_, a horror novel by Aaron Dries.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## solo

Two thumbs up.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks, solo.

Meanwhile, today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Magic After Midnight_, a standalone paranormal romance in the _I Bring the Fire_ universe by KB's own C. Gockel. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, it gives us great pleasure to interview Marita Smith, whose novel _Emergence_ was our featured new release on May 7, 2018.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Manus Dei: Harbinger_, book 1 in the _Khamsa Chronicles_ by Edmund A.M. Batara. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Avengers: Infinity War (spoilers mostly marked, but reader beware), The Handmaid's Tale, Deadpool 2, Solo: A Star Wars Story, various TV show cancellations, tributes to Margot Kidder, an uproar involving Origins Game Fair and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today the Speculative Fiction Showcase have great pleasure in interviewing Kate Coe, whose new release, _Desert Sands and Silence_, we featured on May 5th.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a brief promo post for Dean F. Wilson's SFF Book Bonanza 99 Cent promo, which officially starts on Monday. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Hunter and Hunted (In Love and War, Book 9)_ by our own Cora Buhlert!

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Breakdown_, book 1 in the Dark Road post-apocalyptic survival series by Bruno Miller. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have great pleasure in interviewing Daniel Gibbs, whose new release, _Fight the Good Fight_, Book I of _Echoes of the Past_, we will be featuring shortly.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Chaos Conspiracy_, book 1 of the _Sacrificial Magic_ series by Holly Evans.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with the 2017 Nebula Awards, Avengers: Infinity War, The Handmaid's Tale, Deadpool 2 (spoilers mostly marked, but reader beware), Solo: A Star Wars Story, Cloak and Dagger, the new adaptation of Fahrenheit 451, various TV show cancellations and rescues, an uproar involving FanX Salt Lake Comic Convention, yet more sexual harrassment and rape allegations and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today the Speculative Fiction Showcase has great pleasure in interviewing Joel Cornah, whose new novella, _Shards of the Nightmare_, we featured on May 1.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Androids: Escape From Mars_ by F. Lee.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Beneath the Earth_ by H.S. Stone.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## hs

JessieCar said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Beneath the Earth_ by H.S. Stone.
> 
> Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


Thank you!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Fight the Good Fight_, book 1 in the _Echoes of the Past_ military science fiction series by Daniel Gibbs.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Cruelty: Unmasked_ by Ellen Crosháin (the second book in the Cruelty series).

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the last day of the month and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Solo: A Star Wars Story (spoilers mostly marked, but reader beware), Deadpool 2, Avengers: Infinity War, The Handmaid's Tale, The Expanse, various TV show cancellations and rescues, tributes to Gardner Dozois, uproars at WisCon and FanX Salt Lake Comic Convention and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Anachronism_, a time travel novella by Jennifer Lee Rossman.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Dark Corner: Featuring the Makarios Cadre_, a supernatural thriller by Easton Livingston. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Medusa's Touch_, an f/f science fiction romance by Emily L. Byrne.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Ruthless Magic_, book 1 in the _Conspiracy of Magic_ series by Megan Crewe.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with dark fantasy author Ellen Crosháin.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Solo: A Star Wars Story, The Handmaid's Tale, Cloak and Dagger, the new Fahrenheit 451, Hereditary, Upgrade, Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom, BookExpo America, Ursula K. Le Guin's last short story and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with Deb E. Howell, author of _Healer's Touch_ and the upcoming sequel _Warrior's Touch_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with Deb E. Howell, author of _Healer's Touch_ and the upcoming sequel _Warrior's Touch_.
> 
> Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


Thank you, Cora!  We're back from the book launch (which was great) but I'm splatted.


----------



## Pandorra

I sent an email. I would love to add Mabus but its been out about 6 weeks, though the official date was 6/6 for a promo.. I wanted it merged with my pb while I was doing edits so it went up a little early for amazon to get that done.


----------



## jaxonreed

Just want to add I'm a big fan, and appreciate being showcased.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

jaxonreed said:


> Just want to add I'm a big fan, and appreciate being showcased.


Thank you very much! Cora and I enjoy doing it. We've had a spike in interviews recently, as well


----------



## CoraBuhlert

> Just want to add I'm a big fan, and appreciate being showcased.


Thanks, Jaxon. We're always happy to feature you.

Meanwhile, today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a great interview with writer, editor and convention organiser Pete Sutton.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is a little unusual, because it's a poetry collection entitled _War: Dark Poems_ by Alessandro Manzetti and Marge Simon.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Mabus_ by Dean Rencraft.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## TwistedWisteria

I have two short story collections that fall under the realm of horror/dark speculative fiction, but unfortunately they are not new releases. Would they fit the bill anywhere at all? Thanks.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

TwistedWisteria, if your collections are not new releases, you are always welcome to do an interview or write a guest post for us.

Meanwhile, today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Holding On By Our Fingertips_, an apocalyptic anthology edited by Kate Coe and Amanda Rutter.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## TwistedWisteria

In that case I would be interested in either. Is there something specific you would want for a guest post? As for the interview, do you send a list of prepared questions?

Whichever would be great for me, thank you. I would love to get involved!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Guest posts should be related to speculative fiction in some way, though we're pretty open on specifics. We've had reviews, listicles, discussion about genres and subgenres, con reports, science articles, etc... You can of course mention your books, but it should be more than just a puff piece. For interviews, we send you a list of questions.

Jessica usually handles the guest posts and interviews, though she is been sick of late and may not respond quite as quickly. For more, visit our submissions page.

Meanwhile, it's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with toxic fandom, Solo: A Star Wars Story, The Handmaid's Tale, Cloak and Dagger, Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom, Hotel Artemis, Incredibles 2, the Sense8 series finale, BayCon and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## DCRWrites

I'm just getting ready to launch Doc Vandal book 5 - I would love to have the book featured


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Sure, send it along. I'd love to get some pulpy stuff.


----------



## DCRWrites

Sent an email...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Leviathan_, a gothic lesbian romance with bonus sea monster by L.S. Johnson.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## TwistedWisteria

In that case I would love to do an interview with you, if I may?


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

TwistedWisteria said:


> In that case I would love to do an interview with you, if I may?


We are very happy to interview you, TwistedWisteria. Please contact us through the submissions link.

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a write-up of the Kristell Ink triple anthology launch at Waterstone's Oxford.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## TwistedWisteria

Thank you, will do.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Dragon's Egg_, book 2 in the _Dark Streets_ urban fantasy series by B.R. Kingsolver.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Shantytown Robin Hoods_, a crime thriller set in a dystopian Cyberpunk future, by Cora Buhlert - yes, that's me. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Terra Nullius_, edited by Kate Coe and Ellen Crosháin, an anthology of Science Fiction shorts to which I am a contributor (along with many other writers!).

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Hyperspace Radio_, a short fiction collection by James Beach.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Solo: A Star Wars Story and Star Wars in general, The Handmaid's Tale, Luke Cage, Cloak and Dagger, Hereditary, Incredibles 2, the future of Star Trek, the rescue of Lucifer, allegations against Chris Hardwick, diversity in publishing and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Infinite Dysmorphia_, a science fiction anthology edited by Kate Coe and Pete Sutton.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Ghostlight_, a new gaslamp fantasy by Rabia Gale.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Knight Flyers_, first in a new YA dark fantasy series by Ann McCune.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Sunkiller Affair,_ book 5 in the pulpy Doc Vandal series by Dave Robinson.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with with the 2018 Locus Awards, tributes to Harlan Ellison, Star Wars, Doctor Who, The Handmaid's Tale, Luke Cage, Cloak and Dagger, Ant-Man and the Wasp, Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom, the season 2 finale of Westworld, the season 3 finale of The Expanse, the cancellation of Timeless, Who Framed Roger Rabbit? at thirty, an X-Men wedding, a Game of Thrones wedding, sexual harassment at Origins Game Fair and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Luck Thieves_, book 2 in the _Crime and Magic in the New Russia_ urban fantasy series by James Beach. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a great interview with Alan Felyk, author of _Damaged Beyond All Recognition_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Shadow Magic_, book 1 in the _Darkling Mage_ urban fantasy series by Nazri Noor.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Celestial Incursion_, the first book in the _Edge of the Splintered Galaxy_ space opera series by Eddie R. Hicks.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Harlan Ellison and Peter Firmin, Ant-Man and the Wasp, Luke Cage, The Handmaid's Tale, Tau, The First Purge, a Batman wedding as well as the usual mix of awards news, writing advice, interviews, reviews, con reports, crowdfunding campaigns, science articles, free online fiction and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Rocket Surgeon, an audiobook edition by A.E. Williams, which covers everything from Science Fiction to space travel, drawing on the author's own extensive experience.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with S.P. Oldham, author of Hag's Breath, Wakeful Children and the Mindless Trilogy - and more!

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## TwistedWisteria

Thank you for having me!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You're welcome, S.P.

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Space Deputy_, book 1 in the _Interstellar Sheriff_ space western series by Jenny Schwartz.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with tributes to Steve Ditko and Harlan Ellison, Ant-Man and the Wasp, the season 2 finale of The Handmaid's Tale and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with Nick Dorsey, author of _The Jupiter Man_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Pendulum Heroes_, first in a new LitRPG series by James Beamon. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Glitch_, the first book in a new LitRPG series by Victor Deckard.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Jupiter Man_, book 1 in the _Unique Tales_ superhero series by Nick Dorsey.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Cybershot_, book 3 in the _Empathic Detective_ science fiction crime series by Jaxon Reed.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Two Moons - Memories from a World with One_ by R.E. Johnston. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with tributes to Harlan Ellison, an uproar surrounding the new She-Ra and the Princesses of Power, Sorry to Bother You, the failure of Asura, toxic fandom, the latest from San Diego Comic Con and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Lost Highways - Dark Fictions From the Road_, edited by D. Alexander Ward.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Entangled Earth_, an apocalyptic thriller by David Lea.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Vesta's Clockwork Companions_, a steampunk romance by Juli D. Revezzo.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _A Quiet Rebellion: Guilt (Numoeath series, Book 1)_ by M.H. Thaung.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with the firing of James Gunn from Guardians of the Galaxy, Vol. 3, Castle Rock, Preacher, the latest from San Diego Comic Con, yet another uproar involving WorldCon 76 and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _A Quiet Rebellion: Restitution_, book 2 in the Numoeath mannerpunk series by M.H. Thaung

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the final day of the month and therefore time for the monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Lord of Always_, a new dark fantasy novel by David Brian.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Pandorra

My only new release this mth that doesn't include kids was for my compendium lol .. if you'll take that I can enter it but it can be argued whether its fiction or non-fic lol ..


----------



## A Dark Path

CoraBuhlert said:


> The Lord of Always[/i], a new dark fantasy novel by David Brian.
> 
> Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


Thanks for the shout out, Cora. Although, the link in your post is coming up as a bad gateway.

http://indiespecfic.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

David Brian said:


> Thanks for the shout out, Cora. Although, the link in your post is coming up as a bad gateway.
> 
> http://indiespecfic.blogspot.com/


Hi David,
Apologies, it looks like a formatting hiccup with the forum - I have been having a few myself recently. Here is the link again: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2018/08/the-lord-of-always-by-david-brian.html

I can't edit Cora's original post (above) but I'm sure she will do it when she comes online. We have shared your new release blog on social media as per usual!

Jessica


----------



## A Dark Path

JessieCar said:


> Hi David,
> Apologies, it looks like a formatting hiccup with the forum - I have been having a few myself recently. Here is the link again: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2018/08/the-lord-of-always-by-david-brian.html
> 
> I can't edit Cora's original post (above) but I'm sure she will do it when she comes online. We have shared your new release blog on social media as per usual!
> 
> Jessica


Thank you, Jessica.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

David Brian said:


> Thank you, Jessica.


My pleasure! 

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have details of the August Speculative Fiction Book Fair.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Sorry about that, David. There was a bracket missing, which messed up the formatting. However, the post is now fixed.

Meanwhile, it's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with the firing of James Gunn from Guardians of the Galaxy, Vol. 3, Ant-Man and the Wasp, Titans, Extinction, Castle Rock, Sorry to Bother You, the latest from San Diego Comic Con, the latest on the WorldCon 76 programing uproar and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Welcome to the Show: 17 Horror Stories - One Legendary Venue_, a horror anthology edited by Matt Hayward and Doug Murano. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Virtue at Market Price_, book 1 in the _Empyreal Privateer_ comic steampunk series by M.E. Meegs and E. Pluribus Van Skye. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with the return of Jean-Luc Picard, yet more on the firing of James Gunn from Guardians of the Galaxy, Vol. 3, The Darkest Minds, The Meg, Christopher Robin, a new Batwoman, the 2018 Dragon Awards and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Omnibus One of the Harriet Walsh series of humorous science fiction mysteries by Simon Haynes.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Klone's Stronghold, a new urban fantasy novel by Joyce Reynolds-Ward.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Apple-Tree Throne_, a ghost story by Premee Mohamed.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with the Fireside Fiction 2018 black speculative fiction report, yet more on the firing of James Gunn from Guardians of the Galaxy, Vol. 3, The Meg, The Calculating Stars, tributes to Michael Scott Rohan, WorldCon 76, WakandaCon, racism in the SCA and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _A Portion of Dragon and Chips_, Book 1 in the _Robot vs. Dragons_ series by Simon Haynes. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Codex of Desire_, a time travel romance with dinosaurs by Lauren Alder.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with the 2018 Hugo Awards and the 1943 Retro Hugo Awards, yet more on the firing of James Gunn from Guardians of the Galaxy, Vol. 3, Disenchantment, Foundryside, WorldCon 76, racism in the SCA and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Missing Signal_, a dystopian novel by Seb Doubinsky, published by Meerkat Press.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Prison Break_, a dystopian audiobook by Rachel Ford, narrated by Jill Myers.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday, we posted the monthly round-up of newly released science fiction, fantasy and horror books by indie and small press authors at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

Today, we posted the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with "Comicsgate", domestic space opera, The Innocents, The Happytime Murders, yet more on the firing of James Gunn from Guardians of the Galaxy, Vol. 3, yet more on WorldCon 76 and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with "Comicsgate", toxic Star Wars fandom, speculations about Captain Marvel, yet more on the firing of James Gunn from Guardians of the Galaxy, Vol. 3, the 2018 Dragon Awards, yet more on WorldCon 76, tributes to Jacqueline Pearce and Burt Reynolds and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Evacuation Order_, a prequel novella to my _In Love and War_ space opera romance series.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with mothers in science fiction, Iron Fist, The Predator, "Comicsgate", toxic Star Wars fandom and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Mourner's Cradle: A Widow's Journey_, a horror novella by Tommy B. Smith.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Collision Course_, a new story in the _In Love and War_ space opera romance series by Cora Buhlert - yup, that's me.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Imaginary Worlds of B.R. Kingsolver_, a box set collecting three first-in-series urban fantasy novels by B.R. Kingsolver.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Iron Fist, The Predator, Captain Marvel, the relationship of Ernie and Bert, a Goodreads scandal, the impending demise of KBoards and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## julidrevezzo

Thank you for hosting me, Cora!



CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Vesta's Clockwork Companions_, a steampunk romance by Juli D. Revezzo.
> 
> Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You're always welcome, Julie.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Volume 2 of _Tales of Alternate Earths: Eleven new broadcasts from parallel dimensions_, an alternate history anthology edited by Leo McBride. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured re-release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Bullet Holes_, a story in my _In Love and War_ space opera series, that I recently republished with a new bonus story added.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Cerenovo: The Complete Series_, a near future SF series by Michael S. Nuckols.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Beneath the Lanterns_, an adventure fantasy by C. Litka.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with tributes to Gary Kurtz, the new series of Doctor Who, Iron Fist, The House With A Clock In Its Walls, Maniac, The Dragon Prince, Batman's penis, Comicsgate and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Things You Need_, a new horror novel by Kevin Lucia.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the last day of September and therefore time for Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month, our monthly round-up of newly released science fiction, fantasy and horror books by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction is _HYPO: Exordium_, part one of a new superhero serial by D.L. Jones.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Skyblade's Gambit_, first in a new Steampunk series by Robert Dahlen.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with this week the new series of Doctor Who, a racism uproar involving Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindlewald, Venom, Titans, Captain Marvel, Comicsgate and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have Myth and Trops: More Musings from the North, a guest post by A.E. Williams.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have Myth and Trops: More Musings from the North, a guest post by A.E. Williams.
> 
> Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.
> 
> Thank you, Cora! Only just remembered this...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Myth Seeker_, the first book in the new _Mythbound_ urban fantasy series by Cory Barclay.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction is HYPO: Appetence, part two of a new superhero serial by D.L. Jones.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Warrior's Touch_, book 2 in the _Touch_ series by Deb E. Howell. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Tales of Peavley Manor (Or, Macalley Gets It Together)_, a Steampunk collection by Robert Dahlen.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Kingfisher's Debt_, a new urban fantasy novel set in New Zealand by Kura Carpenter.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week feminist dystopias, the new series of Doctor Who, Venom, First Man, Short Treks and Star Trek Discovery, the Star Wars backlash, the latest adaptation of The Haunting of Hill House, New York Comic Con, lots of new trailers and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Orbit_, a new science fiction novel by Leigh Hellman.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _In the Vanishers' Palace_, a fairytale retelling by Nebula and Locus Award winner Aliette de Bodard. Coincidentally, this is the first time we're featuring a book that Tor.com also featured a few days ago.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Mages' Home_, the first book in the _Defenders of the Wildings_ western fantasy romance series by Kyra Halland, a follow-up to the _Daughter of the Wildings_ series.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Rick or Treat_, the latest book in _The Fae Killers_ urban fantasy series by Jaxon Reed.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with the new series of Doctor Who, Titans, The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina, new versions of Halloween and The Haunting of Hill House, First Man, the firing of Chuck Wendig from a Star Wars comic, a whole lot of horror and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Recreance_, book 1 in _The Aeternum Chronicles_ by H.G. Chambers. Book 3, _Defiance_, only just came out. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is "The Dead Stage - A Journey from Page to Stage", a non-fiction book for playwrights and screenwriters by Dan Weatherer.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Taste of Home_, the latest story in the _In Love and War_ cozy space opera series by Cora Buhlert - yes, that's me. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_ is _Plato Crater_, book 2 in the _Cities of the Moon_ series by Carleton Chinner.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's feature new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Starship Waking_, book 4 in the _Archangel Project_ space opera series by C. Gockel.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with the new series of Doctor Who, Daredevil, Titans, Venom, The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina, a new version of Halloween, First Man, the firing of Chuck Wendig from a Star Wars comic, a whole lot of horror and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Fantastic Tales of Terror: History's Darkest Secrets_, a horror anthology edited by Eugene Johnson.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Machineries of Mercy_, a dystopian YA science fiction novel by Tim Major.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the last day of October and therefore time for Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month, our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with the new series of Doctor Who, Titans, The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina, a new version of The Haunting of Hill House, the cancellation of Iron Fist and Luke Cage, War of the Worlds at 80, A Wizard of Earthsea at 50, a scandal at Arisia, a whole lot of horror and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Tales from the Lake Vol. 5_, the latest installment in the popular horror anthology series by Crystal Lake Publishing.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Infernal Fire_, book 1 in the _Spellslinger Chronicles_ weird western series by Joseph J. Bailey.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with the new series of Doctor Who, the new season of Outlander, The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina, Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald, Titans, Overlord, The Nutcracker and the Four Realms, Andrew Lincoln's exit from The Walking Dead, Maniac and Netflix's screenplay algorithm, tributes to Bertil Martensson and Kitty O'Neil, speculation about Oumuamua, World Fantasy Con and the 2018 World Fantasy Awards and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with tributes to Stan Lee, the first "Best Books of 2018" lists, the new series of Doctor Who, the new She-Ra and the Princess of Power, Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald, Star Trek and Short Treks, the future of Star Wars, Transformers: Lost Light and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Beatrice Beecham's Ship of Shadows_, book 2 in the _Beatrice Beecham_ supernatural YA series by Dave Jeffery.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Strange_, book 3 in the _Linked Worlds_ biopunk series by Masha du Toit.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Kaleen Rae and Other Weird Tales_, a dark fantasy collection by David Brian. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with tributes to Stan Lee and William Goldman, the new series of Doctor Who, the new She-Ra and the Princess of Power, Outlander, Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald, Ralph Breaks the Internet: Wreck-It Ralph 2 and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At the Speculative Fiction Showcase today, I have a promo post about the Cheap Quickies 99 cent short story collection cross-promotion.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Fifty Measly Bucks (To Save a Witch)_, a new time travel novella by Juli D. Revezzo.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Stagewalker

Colleagues,

As writers of speculative fiction, you know how important getting the true history correct is to the success of your book. I am starting on a speculative fiction novel which will require extensive primary source research. I expect this research might take as long as a year to complete. In that time I will accumulate a lot of source material that will need to be tracked. Can anyone recommend a good database manager for Windows or Android that is pre-configured to track this type of material?

The book takes place in Florida between 1910 and 1915. I will be asking such questions as when did which cities get telephone service? The progress of Flager's railroad in that area is well documented, but I will need to keep track of the details.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thank you.

Bob Cherny


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Sorry, Stagewalker, I can't help you with your database problem, but maybe someone else can. I know that a lot of writers use wikis for this purpose, so maybe that's worth looking into.

Meanwhile, it's the last day of November and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror books by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with yet more best books of 2018 lists, tributes to Nicholas Roeg, the new series of Doctor Who, the new She-Ra and the Princess of Power, Outlander, Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse, Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald, Ralph Breaks the Internet: Wreck-It Ralph 2, an uproar at Loscon, another uproar about Robert Silverberg, a sequel to The Handmaid's Tale, a new collection by N.K. Jemisin and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, I have a ppost about Magic Book Deals' 99 cent Speculative Fiction Book Fair.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Scourge of the Seas of Time (and Space)_, a pirate anthology edited by Catherine Lundoff.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with the new series of Doctor Who, Captain Marvel, Outlander, Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse, Nightflyers, Mortal Engines, Anna and the Apocalypse, the cancellation of Daredevil, Tumblr's adult content ban, accusations against Neil deGrasse Tyson and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Darker Days: A Collection of Dark Fiction_ by Kenneth W. Cain.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with the series 11 finale of Doctor Who, Outlander, Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse, Star Trek, Aquaman, Bumblebee, Counterpart, Mortal Engines, Mary Poppins Returns, the cancellation of Daredevil, lots of awards love for Black Panther and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Eternal Darkness_, book 4 in the _Passage of Hellsfire_ fantasy series by Marc Johnson.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with Rosie Scott, author of _The Six Elements_ series. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Rosie Scott

Thank you so much for having me on, Cora and Jessica! It was a ton of fun and I highly recommend the Speculative Fiction Showcase for author interviews and new release promotions to any author here who hasn't worked with them yet. I look forward to working with you more in the future!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks, Rosie. We're always happy to have you. 

Meanwhile, today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Bakery on Gloomland Street_, a holiday story in the _Halllowind Cove_ cozy fantasy series by Cora Buhlert. Because what's the point in running a site like this, if I can't feature my own books on occasion?

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _It's Alive - Bringing Your Nightmares to Life_, a book of writing advice aimed at horror and dark fantasy authors, edited by Joe Mynhardt and Eugene Johnson. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Death_, the final book in _The Six Elements_ dark fantasy series by Rosie Scott.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with yet more best of 2018 lists, Doctor Who, Outlander, Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse, Aquaman, Mortal Engines, The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina, Mary Poppins Returns, Bird Box, Runaways, the cancellation of Daredevil, sexual harrassment allegations against Michael Weatherly and Erik M. Esquivel and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Finders_, the first book in the _Firstborn, Lastborn_ space opera trilogy by Melissa Scott.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Mermaid of Foghorn Point_, another story in my _Hallowind Cove_ cozy fantasy series.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Christmas Eve (well, here in Germany, at any rate), so today we have a round-up of holiday-themed science fiction, fantasy and horror books at the Speculative Fiction Showcase. So if you're still looking for a seasonal read, we have you covered.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with Joyce Reynolds-Ward, author of _Klone's Stronghold_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with yet more best of 2018 lists, Outlander, Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse, Aquaman, Bumblebee, Mortal Engines, Bird Box, The Dead Room and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with Tim Major, author of _Machineries of Mercy_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Ruby Heart_, book 1 in the Steampunk series _Cry Havoc_ by Donna Maree Hanson.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the last day of the month and therefore time for Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month, our monthly round-up of newly release science fiction, fantasy and horror books by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror novel featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Christmas in Silver Birch Valley_, a seasonal romantic fantasy by Lorri Moulton.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release is _The Standarounds of Twilight Gardens_, the latest in my _Hallowind Cove_ cozy fantasy series.  This story lampoons a very common horror film or rather horror film trailer trope (honestly, this shot is in every second horror film trailer), namely the shadowy figures standing around in the mist outside someone's house.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, his week with yet more best of 2018 lists as well as a look ahead at 2019, the Doctor Who New Year's Special, Black Mirror: Bandersnatch, Outlander, Aquaman, The Orville, The Punisher, Bird Box, the hopepunk debate, the adventures of the New Horizons and Chang'e 4 space probes and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have one of our occasional series of guest blogs from A.E. Williams, entitled: Seventeen Predictions for 2019. A must-read if you want to know what's going to happen this year. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Realm Source_ by Vincent B. Moneymaker.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Game Changer of the Apocalypse_, a psot-apocalyptic horror novel by Mark Kirkbride.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with as a look ahead at books coming out in 2019, the Star Trek Discovery and the Short Treks spin-off series, Outlander, The Orville, Bird Box, season 5 of Gotham, Glass, Captain Marvel, toilets of Hogwarts, the 2019 Golden Globes and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Imperius Wrecks_, a satirical look at a poissble future by A.E. Williams. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Jane Bond_, a new science fiction adventure novel by V.R. Tapscott.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with yet more best books of 2018 lists and a look ahead at books coming out in 2019, Star Trek Discovery, Outlander, The Orville, Glass, The Punisher, Black Mirror: Bandersnatch, Captain Marvel, Spider-Man: Far From Home, Sherrilyn Kenyon's marital and health issues and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a great interview with Joseph Malik, author of _The Otherworlders Saga_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Star Trek Discovery, Outlander, The Orville, Glass, The Punisher, The Passage, The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina, the 2019 Academy Award nominations and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Flood Dragon's Sacrifice_, book 1 in the _Tide Dragons_ series by Sarah Ash.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the last day of the month and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Star Trek Discovery, Outlander, The Orville, Glass, The Punisher, The Passage, Russian Doll, The Kid Who Would Be King, Bill Maher's ongoing attacks on comic fans and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we feature the Blast off with Sci Fi promo, which is currently running at StoryOrigins.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with the Locus recommended reading list, tributes to Carol Emshwiller, Julie Adams and Vaclav Vorliček, Star Trek Discovery, The Orville, Alita: Battle Angel, Russian Doll, The Umbrella Academy, the controversy surrounding the YA fantasy novel Blood Heir, Liam Neeson's problematic remarks about rape, race and revenge, an uproar at DerbyCon and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is the religious satire _Second Coming_, book 2 in the _Unholy Trinity_ series by A.E. Williams. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a round-up of Valentine's Day themed science fiction, fantasy and horror books by indie and small press authors. Lots of great holiday reads, so check it out.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with romance and speculative fiction, Star Trek Discovery, Doom Patrol, The Umbrella Academy, Alita: Battle Angel, Russian Doll, Weird City, abuse in the RPG world, Liam Neeson's problematic remarks about rape, race and revenge and much more. (All links compiled by Cora Buhlert).

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Showcase, we have a new guest blog from international man of mystery A.E. Williams, entitled: _I'd like to be, Under the sea_

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Collision_, a collection of dark fantasy stories by J.S. Breukelaar.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Valley of the Man Vultures_, first in the _Thurvok_ sword and sorcery series by Richard Blakemore and Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Seeds of Change_, book 1 in the Aride Universe science fiction series by Willow Thomson.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with the 2018 Nebula Award finalists, Star Trek Discovery, The Orville, Doom Patrol, The Umbrella Academy, Alita: Battle Angel, Weird City, sexist attacks on Captain Marvel, plagiarism in the romance world, abuse in the RPG world, yet more convention harrassment and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Tomb of the Undead Slaves_, book 2 in the _Thurvok_ sword and sorcery series by Richard Blakemore and Cora Buhlert. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Liars Called_, a portal fantasy by Stephan Morse.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Digital Assassin_, book 1 in the new _Pirates of the Milky Way_ space opera series by Jaxon Reed. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of the month and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## jaxonreed

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Digital Assassin_, book 1 in the new _Pirates of the Milky Way_ space opera series by Jaxon Reed.
> 
> Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


Many thanks, Cora!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You're welcome, Jaxon. Always a pleasure working with you.

Today, it's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with the 2019 Academy Award winner, an uproar surrounding the 2018 Nebula Award finalists, Star Trek Discovery, The Orville, Doom Patrol, The Umbrella Academy, Alita: Battle Angel, Captain Marvel, season 2 of American Gods, The Hole in the Ground, the cancellation of Jessica Jones and The Punisher, plagiarism in the romance world and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Winterbloom _by Jessica Rydill (Book four of the Shaman series) (that's me!).

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Wired: A Dystopian Novel for the 21st Century_ by Tanner Nielsen.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Well of Time_, book 5 of the _Chronicles of the Second Interstellar Empire of Mankind_ series by Robert I. Katz.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, we have another holiday book round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase. This one collects Mardi Gras and carnival themed fantasy, horror and science fiction books by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Malarat _by Jessica Rydill (Book Three of the Shaman series).

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today, it's time for the weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with more on uproar surrounding the 2018 Nebula Award finalists, Star Trek Discovery, The Orville, Captain Marvel, season 2 of American Gods and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a post about the latest Double-Cross lit promo entitled Daydreams and Nightmares.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with Tanner Nielsen, author of _Wired: A Dystopian Novel for the 21st Century_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Road of Skeletons_, book 4 of the _Thurvok_ sword and sorcery series by Richard Blakemore and Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a great interview with Scott Colby, author of the _Deviant Magic_ contemporary fantasy series.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round#up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with more on hopepunk, Star Trek Discovery, The Orville, Captain Marvel, season 2 of American Gods, Us, an uproar at San Diego Comic Fest and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Hello Protocol for Dead Girls_, a Cyberpunk thriller by Zen DiPietro.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is SYNTH #1, an anthology of Dark Science Fiction edited by CM Muller.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek Discovery_, _Captain Marvel_, _Love, Death + Robots_, season 2 of _American Gods_, _Captive State_, _Us _and much more. (All links compiled by Cora Buhlert)

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a great interview with Carole McDonnell, author of _The Constant Tower._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Forest of the Hanged_, number 4 in the _Thurvok_ sword and sorcery series by Richard Blakemore and Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek Discovery_, _The Orville_, _Captain Marvel, Shazam!, What We Do in the Shadows, Love, Death + Robots,_ season 2 of _American Gods, The OA, Us, Dumbo,_ tributes to Larry Cohen, _The Matrix_ at twenty, _Alien _as a high school play and much more. Links compiled by Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.

Cora is unwell at the moment so we may be a little slower in replying to queries etc.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the last day of the month and therefore time for the monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror books by indie and small press authors at the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Clarion Call_, book 2 in the _Pirates of the Milky Way_ space opera series by Jaxon Reed.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Rise of a Necromancer_ by Rosie Scott.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Vonda N. McIntyre, the 2019 Hugo Award and 1944 Retro Hugo Award finalists, _Star Trek Discovery_, _Shazam_!, the new _Twilight Zone_, season 2 of _American Gods_, _Us_, _Dumbo_, _The Matrix_ at twenty, false allegations against Ed McDonald and much more.  Links compiled by Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Shadow Hunter_, book 1 in the _Rosie O'Grady's Paranormal Bar and Grill_ urban fantasy series by B.R. Kingsolver.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Battle Royale Online_, a new LitRPG novel by Victor Deckard. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek Discovery_, _Shazam!_, _Unicorn Store_, _The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina_, _High Life_, season 2 of _American Gods_, _Us_, _Pet Sematary_, _Hellboy_, _Little_, the upcoming final season of _Game of Thrones and much more_. Links compiled by Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Wireless and More Steam-Powered Adventures_, book 2 in the _Captain Ramos and Her Valiant Crew_ steampunk series by Alex Acks.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Gillyflower_, a magical realist novel by Diane Wald. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Gene Wolfe, Ian McEwan being very clueless about science fiction, the final season of _Game of Thrones_, _Star Trek Discovery_, _The Orville_, _Shazam!_, _High Life_, season 2 of _American Gods_, _Hellboy_, the season 4 finale of _The Magicians_ and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with more about Ian McEwan being very clueless about science fiction, the final season of_ Game of Thrones_ and the sex life of Arya Stark,_ Avengers: Endgame_, _Star Trek Discovery_, _The Orville_, _High Life_, season 2 of_ American Gods_, the future of _Star Wars_ and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for linking the round-up, Jessica. I completely forgot.

Meanwhile, today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Book Haven and Other Curiosities_, a dark fantasy and horror collection by Max Allen Gunnells.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a post about the Out of this World Romance giveaway currently going on at StoryOrigins.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the last day of April and therefore time for the monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror books by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Condor Rising_, book 3 in the _Pirates of the Milky Way_ space opera series by Jaxon Reed.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with the final season of Game of Thrones and the battle of Winterfell, Avengers: Endgame, Star Trek Discovery, The Orville, Chambers, season 2 of She-Ra and the Princesses of Power, season 2 of American Gods, the Tolkien biopic and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Monster_, book 4 in the _Arca_ superhero series by Karen Diem.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Bleak Heath_, book 5 in the _Thurvok_ sword and sorcery series by Richard Blakemore and Cora Buhlert - yes, that's me. Both of them actually.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with tributes to Peter Mayhew, the final season of Game of Thrones, Avengers: Endgame, Detective Pikachu, High Life, Chernobyl, the new Twilight Zone, What We Do In The Shadows, the Tolkien biopic, a plagiarism scandal involving the Elder Scrolls Elseweyr game and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Alchemy's Air_, book 2 of the _Equal Night_ trilogy by Stacey L. Tucker.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Cave of the Dragon_ (_Thurvok_, Book 6) by Richard Blakemore and iur very own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the final season of_ Game of Thrones_, _Avengers: Endgame_, _Detective Pikachu_, season 4 of _Lucifer_, season 6 of _Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D._, _The Dead Don't Die_, _Godzilla: King of the Monsters_, _The Wandering Earth_, _Years and Years_, _The Society_, the Tolkien biopic, the Stoker Awards and much more. All links courtesy of Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a post about the Questions & Answers mystery and science fiction promo at Double-Cross Lit.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _One Sunny Night_ (_The Adventures of Sonny Knight_, Book 1) by Charon Dunn.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we feature an interview with Stacey L. Tucker, author of _Alchemy's Air_, volume 2 of _The Equal Night Trilogy_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the 2018 Nebula Awards, the final episode of _Game of Thrones_, _Avengers: Endgame_, _Detective Pikachu_, season 4 of _Lucifer_, _Good Omens_, _Brightburn_, _Aladdin_, _What We Do In The Shadows_, _The Phantom Menace_ at twenty, Tim Burton's _Batman _at thirty, tributes to Judith Kerr and much more. All links courtesy of Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

The latest featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _A Quiet Rebellion: Posterity_, book 3 in the _Numoeath_ mannerpunk series by M.H. Thaung.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of May and therefore time for the monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror books by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with the final season of Game of Thrones, Avengers: Endgame, Captain Marvel, Detective Pikachu, Good Omens, Swamp Thing, Doom Patrol, Godzilla: King of the Monsters, the new Twilight Zone, Chernobyl, Ma, Aladdin, What We Do In The Shadows, season 10 of Archer, Alien at forty and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Transformation Protocol_, book 3 in the _Joe Ballen_ science fiction series by David M. Kelly.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have one of our occasional series of essays by the estimable A.E. Williams, author of _Terminal Reset_ and _Rocket Surgeon_, entitled BETTY WHEN YOU CALL ME, YOU CAN CALL ME HAL.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday, we also posted the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with season 3 of The Handmaid's Tale, Dark Phoenix, season 5 of Black Mirror, the final season of Game of Thrones, Avengers: Endgame, Captain Marvel,Good Omens, Swamp Thing, Godzilla: King of the Monsters, Chernobyl, tributes to Paul Darrow, a new Batman, a Doctor Who tie-in scandal, BookCon and Book Expo America, the Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge attraction in Disneyland and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Raiders: The Secret War_, a new space opera/military SF novel by Simon Haynes. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Bad Vibe_ by David Mayo.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with season 3 of The Handmaid's Tale, Dark Phoenix, season 3 of Jessica Jones, season 5 of Black Mirror, the final season of Game of Thrones, Men in Black International, I Am Mother, Chernobyl, Toy Story 4, the Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge attraction in Disneyland and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Idimmu: An Ancient Evil_, a horror novel by David Mayo.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Last week at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we featured _Heist Online_, a LitRPG novel by Victor Deckard.

On Friday, I also posted the weekly link round-up, this week with LGBT science fiction, season 3 of The Handmaid's Tale, Dark Phoenix, season 3 of Jessica Jones, Men in Black International, The Dead Don't Die, Chernobyl, Midsommar, the new Child's Play and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is the _Maximum Experience_ Audiobook by Misty Dais, which is YA Science Fiction.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with Spider-Man: Far From Home, season 3 of The Handmaid's Tale, season 3 of Jessica Jones, season 3 of Legion, Yesterday, Annabelle Comes Home, Chernobyl, Toy Story 4, a debate whether John Scalzi ruined the Hugo Awards and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of June and therefore time for the monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror books by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have the _Children of the Shaman_ by Jessica Rydill* US KIndle promo (and a whole lot more).

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.

*that's me


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Jane Bond: Dark Side of the Moon_ (Jane Bond, Book 2) by V.R. Tapscott, which is Adventure Science Fiction.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is The Unholy Trinity Series by A.E. Williams.

And it's also time for the weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with Spider-Man: Far From Home, season 3 of The Handmaid's Tale, season 3 of Stranger Things, season 3 of Dark, Yesterday, Annabelle Comes Home, Midsommar and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Pursuits Unknown_, book 1 in the _Amy and Lars_ science fiction mystery series by Ellen Clary.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ A Dark and Stormy Day_ (_The Adventures of Sonny Knight, Book 3_) by Charon Dunn.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with Spider-Man: Far From Home, season 3 of The Handmaid's Tale, season 3 of Stranger Things, Midsommar, the new Lion King, tributes to Artur Brauner and Rip Torn, Finncon, SpikeCon and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an nterview with Eugen Bacon, author of _Claiming T-Mo_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Memory Aether_, a Cyberpunk novel by R.J. Rugroden.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Witch Hunt (Staci Drenvauder Chronicles, Book 1),an urban fantasy by L.R. Deney.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with Ellen Clary, author of _Pursuits Unknown_, Book 1 in her Amy and Lars Science Fiction mystery series.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with Spider-Man: Far From Home, season 3 of The Handmaid's Tale, season 3 of Stranger Things, Midsommar, Crawl, a deadly fire at Kyoto Animation, some news about the upcoming 25th James Bond film and a new 007, speculations about Star Trek: Picard, ReaderCon, SpikeCon, San Diego Comic Con and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## RJRugroden

I am impressed with the questions asked in these author interviews. Thanks for making it interesting, and I will definitely be looking at the Showcase as a reader from now on, not just an author.   Already discovered a new book I like!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

https://indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2019/07/of-dawn-and-embers-of-cinder-and-bone.html


RJRugroden said:


> I am impressed with the questions asked in these author interviews. Thanks for making it interesting, and I will definitely be looking at the Showcase as a reader from now on, not just an author.  Already discovered a new book I like!


Thank you very much, Reesha, we have a lot of fun thinking up the interview questions, and there are some excellent books on there!

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Of Dawn and Embers (Of Cinder and Bone, Book 3)_ by Kyoko M, a Science Fiction thriller.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

On the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have an interview with author Reesha Rugroden, whose debut novel, _Memory Aether_, was our featured new release on July 15.

And we also feature a Science Fiction and Fantasy Romance-flavoured giveaway on StoryOrigins, organised by Erica Conroy. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Day I Died_, book 1 of _The Apocalypse Cycle_, a new post-apocalyptic YA series by Aya Knight.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we feature a Sci-fi and Fantasy Sale via StoryOrigin, organised by Rachel Ford. with all listed books at 99c.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with all the new trailer and news from San Diego Comic Con, including news about Star Trek: Picard and the future of the Marvel Cinematic Universe, Spider-Man: Far From Home, season 3 of The Handmaid's Tale, season 3 of Stranger Things, Midsommar, Pennyworth, Lambs of God, tributes to Rutger Hauer, a debate about the proposed deletion of the Wikipedia pages of some rightwing science fiction authors, proposed changes to the Hugo Award rules and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of July and therefore time for the monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror books by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with The Boys, season 3 of The Handmaid's Tale, season 3 of Stranger Things, Pennyworth, Fast & Furious: Hobbs & Shaw, a debate about the proposed deletion of the Wikipedia pages of some rightwing science fiction authors and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is The Girl from the Sea: the Prequel to Children of the Shaman, a coming-of-age Fantasy by Jessica Rydill (me).

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a promotional post for Dawn of the Dreamer: Dreamer Trilogy Book 1 by L. J. Higgins, a YA Dystopian novel, which is free in the Kindle Store from August 8th-11th.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Toni Morrison, the 2019 Dragon Award finalists, The Boys, Another Life, season 3 of The Handmaid's Tale, season 3 of She-Ra and the Princesses of Power, season 3 of Stranger Things, the season 6 finale of Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D, Fast & Furious: Hobbs & Shaw, The Iron Giant at twenty and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Next week, Cora is off to Ireland for WorldCon 77 in Dublin and then for TitanCon, the 2019 EuroCon in Belfast..

Meanwhile, Jessica is holding the fort and there will be new posts here at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, including a (somewhat truncated) link round-up. And once Cora gets back, there will be photos and a con report.

If you're going, check out this post to see Cora's schedule and where you can find her at both conventions.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Claiming T-Mo_, a new work of literary science fiction by by Eugen Bacon.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Robin Hood of the Couches_, a Dystopian, humorous science fiction novel by Aaron Frale.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we feature an all-genre sale via StoryOrigin, organised by E. Darkwood, author of the _G.A.M.E.Z. Duology_, celebrating the featured authors' new sequels or prequels.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for a somewhat truncated weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with WorldCon 77, an incident at ArmadilloCon, the 1944 Retro Hugos and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Twisting Fates Book 1: The Screening Routine_, an LGBT Science Fiction novel by SMA.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for another somewhat truncated weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with WorldCon 77, the 2019 Hugo Awards and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for another somewhat truncated weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with WorldCon 77, the fallout between Marvel and Sony over Spider-Man, the renaming of the Campbell Award. the Disney+ streaming service and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of August and therefore time for the monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror books by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Origins of the Tainted Bloodline_ (_Shapeshifting Seas_ Trilogy Book 1) a Dark Fantasy novel by Rosie Scott and the first volume of a prequel to her Six Elements series.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Peavley Manor (Or, Introducing Macalley)_ a steampunk, gaslamp fantasy by Robert Dahlen.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Night Court (Thurvok, Book 7)_ a Sword and Sorcery fantasy by Richard Blakemore and our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for another somewhat truncated weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with The Dark Crystal: Age of Resistance, Carnival Row, Chapter 2 of It, Ad Astra, Joker, tributes to Terrance Dicks, WorldCon 77, debates about the Campbell/Astounding Award and the Tiptree Award, the 2019 Dragon Award winners and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Choices of Honor (Goddess's Honor, Book 3) an Epic Fantasy by Joyce Reynolds-Ward.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed, or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The School for Humans (The Book of Lost Calaens, Book 1)_ an Epic Historical fantasy by Vanessa Kittle.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed, or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for another somewhat truncated weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with Chapter 2 of It, Joker, GamerGate five years later, WorldCon 77, NecronomiCon, DragonCon, debates about the Campbell/Astounding Award and the Tiptree Award, the 2019 Dragon Award winners and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed, or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, Cora writes about her adventures at WorldCon 77 in Dublin, Ireland last month, where she attended the Hugo Awards.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed, or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Rare Birds: Stories by L.S. Johnson_, a short fiction collection.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Trailblazer (Adventure by Association: The Everternia Saga, Book 1)_ by Zen DiPietro, a LitRPG, Steampunk novel.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for another somewhat truncated weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with Carnival Row, Dark Crystal: Age of Resistance, Chapter 2 of It, Ad Astra, The Testaments by Margaret Atwood, Scooby Doo at fifty, Milo Yiannopoulos getting banned from Midwest FurFest, debates about the Campbell/Astounding Award and the Tiptree Award, a false piracy accusation and an indie author making a spectacle of himself and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Rediscovery: Science Fiction by Women (1958 - 1963), edited by Gideon Marcus, an anthology of Silver Age short stories by women, with introductions by today's rising stars, including our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a guest blog by Travis Hill, whose new release,_ Three Days_, we feature on September 26. Entitled SUPER BLOG POST NUMBER ONE BEST! the post is a humorous look at that question authors are so often asked: Where do you get your ideas from?

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Yesterday on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, our featured new release was Three Days, a time travel romance by Travis Hill.

Today it's time for another somewhat truncated weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with Dark Crystal: Age of Resistance, Ad Astra, the backlash against Joker, Kevin Feige does Star Wars, Randall and Hopkirk (Deceased) at fifty, tributes to Aron Eisenberg and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or to submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Pale White _by Chad Lutzke, a horror thriller published by Crystal Lake Publishing.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Unfinished Business: Tales of the Dark Fantastic_ by Catherine Lundoff, a short fiction collection published by Queen of Swords Press.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have_ Cora's Adventures at Steamfest 2019 in Papenburg, Germany_, a convention report from our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for another somewhat truncated weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with Ad Astra, Joker and the backlash against the film, the past and future of Star Trek, New York Comic Con and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Rites of Passage_ by Cora Buhlert, an epic fantasy short story.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Shadow Magic (Hidden Magic, Book 1)_ by Jayne Hawke, an urban fantasy novel.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for another somewhat truncated weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with Martin Scorsese's dismissive comments about superhero movies, Batwoman, Joker, the future of Star Trek, the final season of Supernatural, Raising Dion, Gemini Man, In the Tall Grass, Lucy in the Sky, New York Comic Con, problems at Fireside Press and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Bulb _by Bradley Wind, a Dystopian fiction, Cyberpunk novel.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Collected A.E. Williams: Volume_ 1 by A.E. Williams, a collection of the author's fiction and essays.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Brothers of Redemption_ (_Technium_, Book 1) by D.E. Murray, a Dystopian fiction.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we feature "Prediction Scorecard - and BONUS Spooky Halloween Stuff!" one in our occasional series of guest posts by A.E.Williams, author of _Rocket Science_ and _Terminal Reset_, and international man of mystery.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Llano

This is a very strange thread.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Hi Gavroche - thank you for your interest in the Speculative Fiction Showcase! Basically it's a blog that offers a chance for writers of Speculative Fiction to showcase (ahem) their newly released books. Apart from that, we do author interviews and occasional guest blogs by people like A.E. Williams (see above).

The blog was originally set up by Heidi Garrett in 2014 and is now run by Cora Buhlert and me. Cora does the new release blogs, and also a weekly round-up of Science Fiction and Fantasy links from around the web. She is also very active in SFF fandom, and an indie writer.

I do the interviews and occasional guest blogs, and am also an indie writer - some books with a small press and some self-pubbed.

And so (cue drum roll)!
It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Joker, Short Treks and Star Trek, Watchmen, His Dark Materials, Gemini Man, The Lighthouse, Jexi, Wounds, Zombieland: Double Tap, Abominable,_ the latest version of _The Addams Family_, Activision Blizzard bowing to Chinese government pressure and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have something a bit different: Monsters & Madmen - Horror and Science Fiction Promo from Double-Cross Lit. Check it out!

And as usual, feel free to contact us if you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase; or if you would like to be interviewed or submit a guest post. Here's the link for submissions.

Who we are...


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Crown of the Sundered Empire (Legends of Tivara)_ by J.C. Kang, an epic fantasy.

And as usual, feel free to contact us if you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase; or if you would like to be interviewed or submit a guest post. Here's the link for submissions.

Who we are...


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we feature an interview with Heather Rose Jones, author of _Floodtide, a novel of Alpennia_.

Please feel free to contact us if you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase; or if you would like to be interviewed or submit a guest post. Here's the link for submissions.

Who we are...


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

*Speculative Fiction Links of the Week for October 25, 2019*
It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with more on Martin Scorsese's derogatory comments about superhero movies, _Joker, Watchmen, His Dark Materials, Terminator: Dark Fate, The Lighthouse, Maleficent: Mistress of Evil, Countdown, Daybreak,_ an uproar about an anthology featuring only male writers named David and much more...

Please feel free to contact us if you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase; or if you would like to be interviewed or submit a guest post. Here's the link for submissions.

Who we are...


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

*Interview with Bradley Wind, author of BULB*

Today it gives the Speculative Fiction Showcase great pleasure to interview Bradley Wind, whose novel, _BULB_, we featured on October 13th.

Please feel free to contact us if you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase; or if you would like to be interviewed or submit a guest post. Here's the link for submissions.

Who we are...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Once Upon a Rose_, a fairytale novella by Lorri Moulton.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Carpe Glitter_ by Cat Rambo, a paranormal fantasy.

And as usual, feel free to contact us if you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase; or if you would like to be interviewed or submit a guest post. Here's the link for submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Old Mommark's Tale_ by our own Cora Buhlert, a humorous fantasy and sailor's yarn.

And as usual, feel free to contact us if you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase; or if you would like to be interviewed or submit a guest post. Here's the link for submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of October and therefore time for the monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror books by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Speculative Fiction Links of the Week for November 1, 2019
It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with a lot of horror, the backlash against _Game of Thrones_ and a bit about _Star Wars_, an uproar involving Norman Spinrad, _Joker, Watchmen, Terminator: Dark Fate, The Lighthouse, For All Mankind, See, Doctor Sleep, The Current War_ and much more. 

Please feel free to contact us if you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase; or if you would like to be interviewed or submit a guest post. Here's the link for submissions.

Who we are...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release is _Charon's Song_, a speculative fiction anthology published by the Skolion Author Collective, which you can get for free, if you sign up for their newsletter.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Towering Flame_, book 1 in _The Survivors_ series by Robert I. Katz.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Mementos and Memories (In Love and War, Book 13)_ a Science Fiction Romance by our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with more about the uproar involving Norman Spinrad and the distinction between science fiction and fantasy, Martin Scorsese's derogatory remarks about superhero movies, _His Dark Materials, Watchmen, Terminator: Dark Fate, See, Doctor Sleep, Blade Runner_ and the real November 2019, problems at Walker Stalker Con and ChiZine Publications, the imminent closure of Yahoo Groups and much more.

Please feel free to contact us if you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase; or if you would like to be interviewed or submit a guest post. Here's the link for submissions.

Who we are...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Arkhel Conumdrum_, book 4 in _The Tears of Artamon_ epic fantasy series by Sarah Ash.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Doll Crimes _by Karen Runge, a horror novel.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Into Bones Like Oil_ by Kaaron Warren, a ghost story and gothic horror novel.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Journey_, book 2 in the _Twisting Fates_ science fiction series by SMA.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with more about the uproar involving Martin Scorsese's derogatory remarks about superhero movies, _The Mandalorian_ and the future of _Star Wars _in general, _His Dark Materials, Watchmen, Terminator: Dark Fate, Doctor Sleep, season 4 of She-Ra and the Princesses of Power, Joker, Frozen II_, problems at ChiZine Publications and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Tooth and Blade (Tooth and Blade, Book 1) _by Shad Callister, a military fantasy.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Floodtide (Alpennia, Book 4)_ by Heather Rose Jones, a Lesbian historical fantasy.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Mary van Amsterdam and the Tragically Dead in Recovery_, the first book in the _Amsterdam Afterlife_ series by M.P. Wilhelm.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Temple of the Snake God_, a new story in the _Thurvok_ sword and sorcery series by Cora Buhlert - yes, that's me - and Richard Blakemore - that's also me pretending to be a 1930s pulp fiction author. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best SFF novels of 2019, _The Mandalorian_ and _Star Wars_ in general, _Short Trek_s and _Star Trek_ in general,_ His Dark Materials, Watchmen, Terminator: Dark Fate, Little Monsters,_ season 4 of _The Man in the High Castle, Joker, Frozen II_, more about the problems at ChiZine Publications and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with the best SFF novels of 2019, The Mandalorian and Star Wars in general, Short Treks and Star Trek in general, His Dark Materials, Watchmen, Terminator: Dark Fate, Little Monsters, season 4 of The Man in the High Castle, Joker, Frozen II, more about the problems at ChiZine Publications and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a promo post for the Fantastic Feminist Futures sale organised by Virginia McClain, so check it out.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Sad All Over_ by Gideon Marcus, an Alternative History.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Honourable Enemies (In Love and War, Book 14) _part of a Space Opera series by our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with M.P. Wilhelm, author of _Mary Van Amsterdam and the Tragically Dead in Recovery_, which we featured as a new release on November 20th. Check it out!

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with the best SFF novels of 2019 and the decade, The Mandalorian, The Rise of Skywalker and Star Wars in general, His Dark Materials, Watchmen, Harley Quinn, The Dragon Prince, Frozen II, tributes to Gahan Wilson and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the final day of November and therefore time for our monthly round-up of newly released science fiction, fantasy and horror books by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Hollow Heart_ by Ben Eads, a Horror Novella published by small press Crystal Lake Publishing.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ A Riddle in Bronze (Mysteries in Metal, Book 1)_ by Simon Haynes, a gaslamp fantasy.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a guest blog by Marti Talbott, "10 years an Indie Author".

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Autumn on Mars (The Four Seasons Cycle, Book 1)_ by SMA, an LGBTQ Science Fiction Romance.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best SFF novels of 2019 and the decade, _The Mandalorian, The Rise of Skywalker _and _Star Wars_ in general, _His Dark Materials, Watchmen_, tributes to D.C. Fontana, the Christine Feehan trademark scandal and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Alexandra L. Yates, author of _Humans, Volume 1: The Mark_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a guest blog by the irrepressible A.E. Williams, giving his thoughts for the festive season: Ho Ho Holographic Universe?

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with the best SFF of 2019 and the decade, The Mandalorian, The Rise of Skywalker and Star Wars in general, season 4 of The Expanse, His Dark Materials, Watchmen, In Fabric, Jumanji: The Next Level, the Ghostbusters: Afterlife trailer, tributes to Rene Auberjonois and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best SFF of 2019 and the decade, The Mandalorian, The Rise of Skywalker and Star Wars in general, season 4 of The Expanse, His Dark Materials, Watchmen, Star Trek, The Witcher, Spies in Disguise, Black Christmas, Cats the future of American Gods and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have a post about the Space Adventure and Fantasy Giveaway at StoryOrigin.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Christmas after the End of the World_, a post-apocalyptic holiday story by Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have Magic under the Mistletoe 2019 - A Round-up of the Best Indie Holiday Speculative Fiction.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best SFF of 2019 and the decade, the J.K. Rowling transphobia controversy, the suspension of Courtney Milan from RWA, tributes to Johanna Lindsey, _The Mandalorian, The Rise of Skywalker_ and _Star Wars_ in general, season 4 of _The Expanse_, season 2 of Lost in Space, His Dark Materials, The Witcher, the latest version of A Christmas Carol, Cats and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Stemming the Tide (Shapeshifting Seas Trilogy, Book 2)_, a Dark Fantasy by Rosie Scott.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's the last day of December and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best SFF of 2019 and the decade, the suspension of Courtney Milan from RWA, tributes to Alasdair Gray, _The Mandalorian, The Rise of Skywalker_ and _Star Wars _in general, series 12 of_ Doctor Who_, season 2 of _Lost in Space_, _The Witcher, Game of Thrones_, the latest version of _Dracula_, Hallmark Christmas movies and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Price of Imperium_, a Space Opera by Dave Robinson.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with the best SFF of 2019 and the decade, the suspension of Courtney Milan from RWA and the cancellation of the Rita Awards, tributes to Mike Resnick, Isaac Asimov at 100, The Mandalorian, The Rise of Skywalker and Star Wars in general, series 12 of Doctor Who, The Witcher, the latest version of Dracula, Cats, a troll problem at Goodreads and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Living Sword 2: The Road Ahead_ an Epic Fantasy by Pemry Janes.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with an uproar about a story in Clarkesworld, the suspension of Courtney Milan from RWA and the subsequent implosion of the organisation, reactions to Stephen King's clueless remarks about diversity, The Rise of Skywalker and Star Wars in general, the various iterations of Star Trek, series 12 of Doctor Who, The Witcher, Dolittle, Underwater, The Outsider, Weathering With You and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Steel City, Veiled Kingdom -_ The Complete Edition, a Science Fantasy by Danielle Williams.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, I talk about being a candidate for GUFF, the 2020 Going Under Fan Fund, which sends fans from Europe to conventions in Australia/New Zealand and vice versa.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with an uproar about a story in Clarkesworld, the suspension of Courtney Milan from RWA and the subsequent implosion of the organisation, Star Trek: Picard, The Rise of Skywalker, The Mandalorian and Star Wars in general, series 12 of Doctor Who, The Witcher, Dolittle, Avenue 5, tributes to Christopher Tolkien, Terry Jones and Neil Peart and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Ever the Hero_, a superhero novel by Darby Harn.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Mother Savant_, book 2 in the _Candy Savant_ Cyberpunk series by A.L. Hawke.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of January and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week with Star Trek: Picard and Star Trek in general, series 12 of Doctor Who, The Witcher, Avenue 5, The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina, Color Out of Space, Joker and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Darby Harn, the author of _Ever the Hero_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week Star Trek: Picard, The Mandalorian and Star Wars in general, series 12 of Doctor Who, The Witcher, Avenue 5, Birds of Prey, The Outsider and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Judgment of Honor (Goddess's Honor, Book 4)_ an epic fantasy by Joyce Reynolds-Ward.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Valentine's Day, therefore we have a round-up of our favourite Valentine's Day science fiction, fantasy and horror by indie and small press authors at the Speculative Fiction Showcase today.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the weekly link round-up at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, this week the continuing implosion of the RWA, Star Trek: Picard, The Mandalorian and Star Wars in general, series 12 of Doctor Who, Birds of Prey, Locke and Key, The Outsider, Sonic the Hedgehog, Fantasy Island, tributes to Robert Conrad and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week Star Trek: Picard, series 12 of Doctor Who, season 5 of Outlander, The Outsider, Sonic th Hedgehog, Fantasy Island, the 2019 Nebula Award finalists, Boskone 2020 and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's Fat Tuesday and therefore time for a round-up of our favourite Mardi Gras set speculative fiction.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with Star Trek: Picard, series 12 of Doctor Who, season 5 of Outlander, season 2 of Altered Carbon, the latest version of The Invisible Man, Color Out of Space, I Am Not Okay With This, The Outsider, Brahms: The Boy II, Onward, tributes to Katherine Johnson and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of February and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with Star Trek: Picard, the series 12 finale of Doctor Who, season 5 of Outlander, the latest version of The Invisible Man, I Am Not Okay With This, Onward, the blocking of AO3 in China, tributes to Mike Resnick, Aly Parsons and Freeman Dyson and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## C. Gold

Cool


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

C. Gold said:


> Cool


Thank you!

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a guest blog by Timothy S. Johnston titled The Second Cold War is Coming and the Culprit is Climate Change.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with Star Trek: Picard, series 12 of Doctor Who, season 5 of Outlander, season 2 of Altered Carbon, The Outsider, Noughts and Crosses, Amazing Stories, Bloodshot, Onward, The Hunt, tributes to Max von Sydow, the latest convention cancellations due to the corona virus and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Luck and Magic 2020 - A Round-Up of Indie St. Patrick's Day Speculative Fiction.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today the Speculative Fiction Showcase is delighted to interview Kathe Koja, whose upcoming new collection of short fiction, _Velocities_, we are featuring on April 21.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with Star Trek: Picard, season 5 of Outlander, season 3 of Westworld, The Mandalorian and Star Wars in general, The Letter for the King, The Plot Against America, tributes to Albert Uderzo, the latest convention cancellations due to the corona virus and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Yesterday's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase was Lilitu: The Memoirs of a Succubus, a Dark Fantasy by Jonathan Fortin.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of March and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Kitra, a space opera by Gideon Marcus.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with Star Trek: Picard, season 5 of Outlander, season 3 of Westworld, The Plot Against America, the proposed revival of Life on Mars/Ashes to Ashes, an uproar surrounding the Internet Archive's so-called "National Emergency Library", the latest convention cancellations due to the corona virus and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Arterial Bloom, a Horror anthology edited by Mercedes M. Yardley

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is The Voyages of Cinrak the Dapper, an LGBTQ Fantasy with pirates by A.J. Fitzwater.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have some exciting news: Cora is a Hugo Finalist!

Congratulations and best wishes to Cora and all the other finalists.

The featured new release from April 7 is _Fate of Wizardoms_ Book 1 to 3, an Epic Fantasy boxset by Jeffrey L. Kohanek.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with Star Trek: Picard and Star Trek in general, Tales from the Loop, Stargirl, season 3 of Westworld, The Plot Against America, Twin Peaks at thirty, James Bond revisited, Trolls World Tour, tributes to Honor Blackman, the 2020 Hugo and 1945 Retro Hugo Awards, the latest convention cancellations due to the corona virus and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Gideon Marcus, author of _Kitra_ and founder of Galactic Journey.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Time Grab_ by Al Traversky, a novel of time travel.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the various iterations of Star Trek, season 5 of Outlander, season 3 of Westworld, The Plot Against America, Denis Villeneuve's upcoming take on Dune, Trolls World Tour, tributes to Mort Drucker, the latest convention cancellations due to the corona virus and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Velocities_: Stories by Kathe Koja, a dark fantasy collection.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the various iterations of Star Trek, season 5 of Outlander, season 3 of Westworld, The Plot Against America, Denis Villeneuve's upcoming take on Dune, the latest convention cancellations due to the corona virus and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is QUARN by D. Roman, a Science Fiction short story.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## D. Roman

Ancient Lawyer said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is QUARN by D. Roman, a Science Fiction short story.
> 
> Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


Thank you very much for featuring my story!

Be well.

D. Roman


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

D Roman, many thanks for working with us!

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Broomstick_ by A.L. Hawke, a paranormal romance.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of April and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the various iterations of Star Trek, season 5 of Outlander, season 3 of Westworld, Penny Dreadful: City of Angels, Dispatches from Elsewhere, the latest convention cancellations due to the corona virus and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Toga_ (Arca, Book 5) by Karen Diem, a novel with superheroes and time travel.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the various iterations of Star Trek, the various iterations of Star Wars, season 5 of Outlander, season 3 of Westworld, The Wretched, the return of Twilight, the latest convention cancellations due to the corona virus and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Sky of Water (Equal Night Trilogy, Book 3) _by Stacey L. Tucker, a contemporary fantasy.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _How to Science Fictionally - A User Guide to Made Up Stuff_, a non-fiction writing guide by Camestros Felapton.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the various iterations of Star Trek, the various iterations of Star Wars, season 5 of Outlander, Stargirl, the final season of She-Ra and the Princesses of Power, the various film versions of Dune, Spaceship Earth, the latest convention cancellations due to the corona virus and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the Star Trek: Strange New Worlds announcement and the various iterations of Star Trek, the various iterations of Star Wars, Snowpiercer, Penny Dreadful: City of Angels, What We Do in the Shadows, the final season of She-Ra and the Princesses of Power, Scoob, the planned release of the so-called "Snyder cut" of Justice League, Friday the Thirteenth at forty, the departure of Ruby Rose from Batwoman, links to various freely available Hugo Voter Packets, the latest convention cancellations due to the corona virus and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Felons in the Eyes of God_ by Stephen James Wright, a space opera.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Stanley P. Brown, author of _The Third Factor: Book II of The Stonehenge Chronicles_. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek: Strange New Worlds_ and the various iterations of _Star Trek_, the various iterations of _Star Wars_, _Snowpiercer_, _Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D_, _What We Do in the Shadows_, season 2 of _Homecoming_, _Space Force_, the planned release of the so-called "Snyder cut" of _Justice League_, links to freely available Hugo Voter Packets, the latest convention cancellations due to the corona virus and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of May and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Ninth Knight_ by Stephen James Wright, an epic fantasy.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _ Gravity Is Heartless (Heartless Series, Book 1)_ a Science Fiction Romance by Sarah Lahey.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _ The Hugosauriad: A Dinographic Account of the Hugo Awards_, a piece of literary criticism by Camestros Felapton.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with The Vast of Night, the various iterations of Star Trek, the various iterations of Star Wars, Shirley, Space Force, links to freely available Hugo Voter Packets, the latest convention cancellations and virtual conventions due to the corona virus, reactions in the SFF community to the death of George Floyd due to police brutality, the attacks on several book and comic shops during the current riots in the US and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _ Hollis Whittaker_, a supernatural thriller by C.B. Shanahan.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Javelin

heidi_g said:


> The Speculative Fiction showcase: [We use this quote from kboard author William D. Richards to define a big umbrella: an all-encompassing genre created to describe stories of science fiction, fantasy, alternate history, and other stories that have an element of "What if..."


Like, if a frog, has wings, could it fly?

Slog is Speculative Fiction for Six and Seven year old children. 

Soon available as an audiobook, in the UK

Any guesses how many pounds will Audible stick you for a story about a five ounce frog?


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _ The Tentacled Terror (Thurvok, Book 10)_, a work of sword and sorcery by our own Cora Buhlert, and Richard Blakemore.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _ The Attic Tragedy_, a Dark Fantasy by J. Ashley-Smith, published by Meerkat Press.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Influencer_, a Near Future Science Fiction by R.T.W. Lipkin.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the J.K. Rowling transphobia controversy, The Vast of Night, the various iterations of Star Trek, the various iterations of Star Wars, Doctor Who, Snowpiercer, Penny Dreadful: City of Angels, What We Do in the Shadows, Artemis Fowl, Shirley, Stargirl, Ruby Rose leaving Batwoman, the disarmament of Elmer Fudd and Yosemite Sam in the new Looney Tunes, the latest convention cancellations and virtual conventions due to the corona virus, reactions in the SFF community to the death of George Floyd due to police brutality and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a promotional post featuring_ Errant (Chronicle of the Seer, Book 1)_, a Historical Fantasy by Florian Armas, on sale now.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Kwelengsen Storm (Logan's World, Book 1)_, a Military science fiction by David M. Kelly.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Sarah Lahey, author of _ The Heartless Series_. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the J.K. Rowling transphobia controversy, the various iterations of Star Trek, the various iterations of Star Wars, Artemis Fowl, Stargirl, the latest convention cancellations and virtual conventions due to the corona virus and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Florian Armas, author of _Errant (Chronicle of the Seer Book 1)_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Capramancer Next Door_, a cozy Fantasy by Danielle Williams.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Wounded Ones (Witch of Empire, Book 2)_, an Urban Fantasy by G.D. Penman, published by Meerkat Press. Also featuring a giveaway!

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the J.K. Rowling transphobia controversy, tributes to Ian Holm, Joel Schumacher, Carlos Ruiz Zafón and Monica Stephens, the various iterations of Star Trek, the various iterations of Star Wars, Artemis Fowl, You Should Have Left, sexual harrassment in the speculative fiction and comics community, Michael Keaton's return to the Batman role, the latest convention cancellations and virtual conventions due to the corona virus and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today we have one in our occasional series of guest blogs by our regular A.E. Williams, who looks at the present and future with a satirical eye, and here pays tribute to a good friend. As always, all views are the author's own.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of June and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the various iterations of Star Trek, Warrior Nun, sexual harrassment in the speculative fiction and comics community, Ray Harryhausen at 100, the latest convention cancellations and virtual conventions due to the corona virus and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _ 324 Abercorn, _a Horror Story by Mark Allan Gunnells, published by Crystal Lake Publishing.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the various iterations of _Star Trek, The Old Guard, Legends of Tomorrow, Snowpiercer, Palm Springs_, tributes to Ennio Moricone and Earl Cameron, the latest convention cancellations and virtual conventions due to the corona virus and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Road Seven, _a Magic realist novel by Keith Rosson, published by Meerkat Press.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Of Flesh and Feathers_, a Post-apocalyptic animal story by L.M. Pierce.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the various iterations of _Star Trek, The Old Guard, Relic, Palm Springs,_ the debate about so-called "cancel culture", the many allegations of sexual harrassment in the SFF, comics and games communities, the latest convention cancellations and virtual conventions due to the corona virus and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a reminder that Hugo and Retro Hugo Awards Voting Closes on July 22.

Read more about the Hugo Awards and ConZealand, the virtual convention.

Cora Buhlert, who is the mainstay of the blog, has been shortlisted for the Hugo Award for best fan writer. You can read more about her work and that of the other nominees, and follow the links.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Fernando Torres, author of _More Than Alive: Death of an Idol_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with R.S. Penney, author of _ Bullets and Bones: A Sci-Fi Western (Desa Kincaid Book 2)_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Beast from the Sea of Blood (Thurvok, Book 11) _, a Sword and Sorcery short story by Richard Blakemore and our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the various iterations of _Star Trek, The Old Guard, Cursed, The Rental, Radioactive_, the many allegations of sexual harassment in the SFF, comics and games communities, the latest convention cancellations and virtual conventions due to the corona virus and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Craig Stewart, author of _ Follow Him,_ a Horror Story.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release and promotional post at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _ Code Monkey _, a collection of humorous Science essays by A.E. Williams.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Lacey & Alex: The Dagger of Ill Repute_ an LGBT Fantasy crime novel by V.R. Tapscott.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the various iterations of _Star Trek, The Old Guard, Radioactive_, the virtual San Diego Comic Con and the virtual Worldcon CoNZealand and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of July and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the 2020 Hugo Awards and 1945 Retro Hugo Awards and the controversy surrounding the ceremony, _Star Trek: Lower Decks _and the various other iterations of _Star Trek_, season 2 of _The Umbrella Academy, An American Pickle,_ the virtual Worldcon CoNZealand, the controversy surrounding the sword and sorcery anthology _Flashing Swords 6_, the successful landing of SpaceX's Dragon capsule and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with a debate about the SFF canon, the 2020 Hugo Awards and 1945 Retro Hugo Awards and the controversy surrounding the ceremony, the 2020 Dragon Award finalists, _Harrow the Ninth, Star Trek: Lower Decks _and the various other iterations of _Star Trek_, the series finale of _Agents of SHIELD,_ the season 1 finale of _Stargirl, Lovecraft Country, An American Pickle_, the return of Christopher Eccleston to _Doctor Who_ and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an account of Cora's Adventures at CoNZealand, the Virtual 2020 Worldcon.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Pegasus Pulp Sampler_, a multi-genre collection by Hugo Finalist Cora Buhlert from her one-woman small press Pegasus Pulp Publishing.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with problems at DC Comics and the Comic Book Legal Defense Fund, _Star Trek: Lower Decks_ and the various other iterations of _Star Trek_, _Lovecraft Country_, _Project Power_ and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today it gives the Speculative Fiction Showcase great pleasure to interview E. Heroldbeck, author of _Finch Henry's Air Fish_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Decon

First time I've read the purpose of this thread. Sounds great. 

Hopefully it'll be still around when I've finished my trilogy. If it is a trilogy and it's set up as a box set, would that be considered, or only the first book?


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Decon said:


> First time I've read the purpose of this thread. Sounds great.
> 
> Hopefully it'll be still around when I've finished my trilogy. If it is a trilogy and it's set up as a box set, would that be considered, or only the first book?


Good to hear from you, Decon. I'm pretty sure the trilogy will be fine. I think we usually go by the new releases, but a box-set counts as a whole book.

My friend Cora Buhlert deals with new releases of all kinds, so you're welcome to email her via the link on the submissions page. If she doesn't reply after a week or so, check with me as her ISP sometimes filters emails out.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Belle Vue_ a horror/paranormal mystery by C.S. Alleyne.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a guest post by Chris H. Stevenson aka Christy Breedlove about the Story Origin of _Screamcatcher: Web World_, his YA Fantasy/horror novel.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the debate about the SFF canon, the debate about the Retro Hugos, Ray Bradbury at 100, _Star Trek: Lower Decks_ and the various other iterations of _Star Trek, Lucifer, Lovecraft Country, The Boys, Tenet, She Dies Tomorrow_ and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of August and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Windstorm (Hawthorne University Witch, Book 2)_, a Paranormal romance by A.L. Hawke.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Joe Basile, author of _ The Last Qumranian_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Chadwick Boseman and Vladislav Krapivin, _Star Trek: Lower Decks_ and the various other iterations of _Star Trek, Lucifer, Lovecraft Country, The Boys, Tenet, New Mutants, Bill and Ted Face the Music, Raised by Wolves, Antebellum_, the live action _Mulan_, the upcoming adaptation of _Dune _and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Slow Pint Glass_, a collection of humorous fan-writing by the late Bob Shaw.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a write up of Cora's Adventures at the Virtual 2020 NASFiC and More Thoughts on Virtual Conventions.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Pandora, author of _ The Neath a Pilgrim Chronicles_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _ The Jonbar Point: Essays from SF Horizons_, a collection of essays by the late Brian Aldiss with a new introduction by Christopher Priest.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Chadwick Boseman and Diana Rigg, _Star Trek: Lower Decks, Star Trek Discovery_ and the various other iterations of _Star Trek, Lovecraft Country, The Boys, Tenet, Raised by Wolves, Away_, the live action _Mulan_, the 2020 Dragon Awards and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _ The Cipher_, a Dark Fantasy by Kathe Koja published by Meerkat Press.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _ I Want the Stars _, a Space Exploration/First Contact by Hugo Award Finalist Tom Purdom.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Charles Saunders and Diana Rigg, the various iterations of _Star Trek, Lovecraft Country, Bill and Ted Face the Music, Tenet, The Third Day, Raised by Wolves_, the live action _Mulan, Challenger: The Final Flight_, a lot about sword and sorcery and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _ Salvation (Sanctuary, Book 3) _, a YA Science Fiction book by Caryn Lix.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Cockroachal

O.K.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the various iterations of _Star Trek, Lovecraft Country, Enola Holmes, Raised by Wolves_, season 11 of _Archer_, the 2020 Arthur C. Clarke Award and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _ Midnight Horror Show_, a Horror novel by Ben Lathrop, published by Crystal Lake Publishing.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Burning Roses_, an Asian Fantasy/Fairytale Retelling by S.L. Huang.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of September and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the latest developments in the J.K. Rowling transphobia controversy, the various iterations of _Star Trek, Lovecraft Country, Enola Holmes, Raised by Wolves, The Third Day, Scare Me_ and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _ The Plot Against Heaven_, a Dark Fantasy by Mark Kirkbride.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a guest blog by regular A.E. Williams, titled _H.G. Wells Had a Point, But a Fedora Covered It Up Quite Well_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _King's Justice (Kurval, Book 1)_, a Sword and Sorcery novelette by Richard Blakemore and our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _ Medici of Ackbarr (The Medici Chronicles, Book 3)_, a YA Fantasy by Erme Lander.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _ Rhonda Wray, Raptor Wrangler_, a YA Science Fiction novel by Charon Dunn and Sally Smith.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the various iterations of _Star Trek, Lovecraft Country, Enola Holmes, Raised by Wolves, The Third Day, Save Yourselves, The Haunting of Bly Manor, The Walking Dead_ and its spinoffs, _Monsterland_, the renewed delays of _No Time to Die, Dune_ and many other movies and the impact on the cinema industry and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Azalea Avenue (The Day the Saucers Came..., Book 2)_, an Alien Invasion novelette by our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Judgment of Valene (Eververse, Book 2)_, an Superheroes novel by Darby Harn.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Appletree Court (The Day the Saucers Came..., Book 3)_, an Alien Invasion short story by our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Inheritance (The Martiniere Legacy, Book 1)_, a Near Future Science Fiction novel by Joyce Reynolds-Ward.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with season 3 of _Star Trek Discovery_ and the various iterations of _Star Trek, Lovecraft Country,_ the season 2 finale of _The Boys, Raised by Wolves, Helstrom, The Haunting of Bly Manor, The Walking Dead_ and its spinoffs, the reactions to the first trailer for _The Watch_, all the latest panels and trailer for the virtual New York Comic Con, problems with the program of the virtual World Fantasy convention, the impact that the repeated delays of various blockbusters have on movie theatres worldwide, a lot of horror and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have news for the audio fiction fans among you. The latest episode of the _Simultaneous Times_ podcast includes our own Cora Buhlert's story "Patient X-5" as well as "Trial in Majority" by Andy Dibble. _Simultaneous Times_ is a fiction podcast produced by _Space Cowboy Books_, a science fiction bookstore in Joshua Tree, California. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Willowbrook Farm (The Day the Saucers Came..., Book 6)_, an Alien Invasion short story by our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Ghosts of Doodenbos_, a historical horror short story by our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## K&#039;Sennia Visitor

Thank you for keeping up with this thread for so many years. I have just clicked through all 61 pages. One day I will have something to share. *robo-fingers crossed*


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

K'Sennia Visitor said:


> Thank you for keeping up with this thread for so many years. I have just clicked through all 61 pages. One day I will have something to share. *robo-fingers crossed*


It's a pleasure! Looking forward to the day when you share it...

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Hyperia Jones and the Olive Branch Caper (Hyperia Jones, Book 1)_, a Humorous Science Fiction by David M. Kelly.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with season 3 of _Star Trek Discovery_ and the various iterations of _Star Trek_, the season 1 finale of _Lovecraft Country, The Haunting of Bly Manor,_ a new version of _The Witches, The Walking Dead_ and its spinoffs, a proposed _Mad Max _prequel featuring Furiosa, the impact that the repeated delays of various blockbusters have on movie theatres worldwide, a lot of horror and a lot of sword and sorcery and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Of Fury and Fangs (Of Cinder and Bone, Book 4)_, a Science Fiction Thriller by Kyoko M.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Angeline B. Adams and Remco van Straten, authors of_ The Red Man and Others_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _A Dark Infection (The Vampire, Book 2) _, a Gothic, Paranormal novel by Erme Lander.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _ Puncture Wounds_, two vampire stories by our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Richard A. Lupoff, season 3 of _Star Trek Discovery_ and _Star Trek_ in general, the new version of _The Witches, His House, The Craft: Legacy, The Haunting of Bly Manor, Spell_, the continuing woes of the James Bond film _No Time to Die_ and the impact that the repeated delays of various blockbusters have on movie theatres worldwide, a whole lot of horror and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of October and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Ascendant (The Martiniere Legacy, Book 1)_, an Agripunk, Near Future Science Fiction novel by Joyce Reynolds-Ward.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Demon Summoning for Beginners_, a short fiction collection of humorous horror by our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Within the Fog_, a Horror novel by by Charles Welch.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Sean Connery, Rachel Caine and Debra Doyle, horror film recommendations, season 3 of _Star Trek Discovery_ and _Star Trek_ in general, season 2 of _The Mandalorian_ and _Star Wars_ in general, _His House,_ _The Walking Dead_ and its many spin-offs, NaNoWriMo advice, a whole lot of horror and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Diamond Device_, a Steampunk novel by M.H. Thaung.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Charles Welch, author of _Within the Fog_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with season 3 of _Star Trek Discovery _and _Star Trek _in general, season 2 of _The Mandalorian_ and _Star Wars _in general, season 2 of _His Dark Materials, Freaky, Fireballs: Visitors from Darker Worlds_, the woes of the _Fantastic Beasts_ series, NaNoWriMo tips and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Realization (The Martiniere Legacy, Book 3) _, an Agripunk, Near Future Science Fiction novel by Joyce Reynolds-Ward.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Eight Cylinders_, a Horror, Crime thriller by Jason Parent.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Tiny Planet Filled With Liars (A Fleet Eternal Story) _, a Humorous Military Science Fiction by Stephen M.A.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the possible release of the long delayed anthology _The Last Dangerous Visions_, Disney's failure to pay Alan Dean Foster, season 3 of _Star Trek Discovery_ and _Star Trek_ in general, season 2 of _The Mandalorian_ and _Star Wars_ in general, season 2 of _His Dark Materials_, _Tenet_, Audible's problematic return policies, NaNoWriMo tips and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Neutral Ground (In Love and War, Book 5)_, a Space Opera novelette by our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Ballroom Blitz (In Love and War, Book 10) _, a Space Opera and Science Fiction Romance by our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best science fiction and fantasy books of 2020, season 3 of _Star Trek Discovery_ and _Star Trek_ in general, season 2 of _The Mandalorian_ and _Star Wars_ in general, season 2 of _His Dark Material_s, the _Supernatural _series finale, the new _Animaniacs_, a special Hugo Award for videogames, problems at _Fireside Magazine_ and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Samurai Barber Versus Ninja Hairstylist_, a Humorous Speculative Fiction by Zed Dee.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of November and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Road to Woop Woop and Other Stories_, a Dark Fantasy short fiction collection by Eugen Bacon.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _ An Enigma in Silver (Mysteries in Metal, Book 2),_ a Gaslamp Fantasy by Simon Haynes.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Vampire,_ a Paranormal romance by Erme Lander.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best science fiction and fantasy of the year, tributes to Ben Bova, David Porwse and Hugh Keays-Byrne, season 3 of _Star Trek Discovery_ and _Star Trek_ in general, season 2 of_ The Mandalorian_ and _Star Wars i_n general, _Possessor, Godmothered_, problems at _Fireside Magazine_ and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Church of the Assassin (Nexus, Book 5),_ a Science Fiction Thriller by Ross Harrison.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ross Harrison

Ancient Lawyer said:


> Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Church of the Assassin (Nexus, Book 5),_ a Science Fiction Thriller by Ross Harrison.


Thank you


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Og-Grim-Dog: Ogre's End Game (Me Three, Book 4),_ an Epic Fantasy by Jamie Edmundson.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best science fiction and fantasy of the year, season 3 of _Star Trek Discovery_ and _Star Trek_ in general, season 2 of _The Mandalorian_ and _Star Wars_ in general, season 2 of _His Dark Materials_, _Raised by Wolves_, _The Midnight Sky_, _Songbird _and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Betelgeuse Dimming,_ Science Fiction Poetry in audiobook, e-book and paperback by Jean-Paul Garnier.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _City of the Dead,_ a Sword and Sorcery Epic Fantasy by Xina Marie Uhl.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best science fiction and fantasy of the year, tributes to Dean Ing, Richard Corben, Ben Bova, Jeremy Bulloch and Phyllis Eisenstein, season 3 of _Star Trek Discovery _and _Star Trek_ in general, season 2 of _The Mandalorian_ and _Star Wars_ in general, season 2 of _His Dark Materials_, season 5 of _The Expanse_, _Wonder Woman 1984_, _Tenet _and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on the Speculative Fiction Showcase, we have some December news from Jessica Rydill - that's me!

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Christmas Collection,_ thirteen tales of Christmas by Hugo finalist, our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Awesome Adventures of Poppy and Amelia,_ a Fantasy & Magic story for Children by Misha Herwin and Maddy Harrisis, with all sale proceeds going to Leukaemia Research.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for _Magic under the Mistletoe 2020_, our seasonal round-up of our favourite holiday science fiction, fantasy and horror by indie authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with season 3 of _Star Trek Discovery_ and _Star Trek_ in general, season 2 of _The Mandalorian_ and _Star Wars _in general, season 2 of _His Dark Materials,_ season 5 of _The Expanse, Wonder Woman 1984, The Stand, The Midnight Sky_ and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Hawthorne Witch (Hawthorne University Witch, Book 3),_ a Paranormal romance by A.L. Hawke.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Revolt at the North Pole,_ a short holiday comic horror story by Hugo finalist, our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Beachcombing: Fan Tidbits,_ a non-fiction collection of Fanwriting by Hugo-award-winning author, critic, editor, publisher and sf fan, David Langford.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of December and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Foxtrot Hotel (Harriet Walsh, Book 4),_ a Science fiction mystery by Simon Haynes, author of the Hal Spacejock series and the programmer and designer behind Spacejock Software.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a guest blog by Kate Maruyama, author of forthcoming horror novel _Family Solstice_ and more, titled _Harvests, Solstices, and Aliens: Genre Fiction and Social Commentary_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best science fiction and fantasy of 2020, season 3 of _Star Trek Discovery_ and _Star Trek_ in general, season 2 of _The Mandalorian_ and _Star Wars_ in general, season 5 of _The Expanse, Wonder Woman 1984, Doctor Who: Revolution of the Daleks, We Can Be Heroes_, part 4 of _The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina, Soul_ and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best science fiction and fantasy of 2020 and the decade, a look ahead at 2021, season 3 of _Star Trek Discovery_ and _Star Trek_ in general, _The Mandalorian_ and _Star Wars_ in general, season 5 of _The Expanse_, _Wonder Woman 1984_, _WandaVision_, season 3 of _American Gods_, _Outside the Wire_, Robert E. Howard's _Bran Mak Morn_ and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Wind in My Heart,_ a Paranormal thriller by Douglas Wynne.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Speculate: A Collection of Microlit_, a Poetry/Prose Collection by Eugen Bacon and Dominique Hecq.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Lee Mathew Goldberg, author of_ Orange City_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Storm Constantine,_ The Mandalorian_ and _Star Wars_ in general, season 5 of _The Expanse, WandaVision_, season 3 of _American Gods_, season 2 of _Batwoman, Outside the Wire, The Watch_ and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Alondo

I sent an email to Cora as I'm not sure how I can best contribute. Let me know


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Alondo said:


> I sent an email to Cora as I'm not sure how I can best contribute. Let me know


Hi Alondo, sometimes Cora's mail server bounces email. She's also super busy right now. We offer a spotlight for new releases (see below) if you have published a book in the last 30 days, or have one coming up.

Every Friday, Cora compiles a very comprehensive round up of SFF links from around the web, and you can ask for a link to appear there if you have some noteworthy news.

Otherwise we offer interviews/Q&A, or guest posts where authors can blog about topics of interest that are SFF related. I handle these and my contact details are available at the submissions link below.
--------------------------------------------------------------
Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Luck Be a Lady_, a Contemporary fantasy, Greco-Roman mythology by Chris H. Stevenson.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Plains of Shadow (Kurval, Book 1)_, a Sword and Sorcery novelette by Richard Blakemore and our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Worm Fodder (Kurval, Book 3)_, a Sword and Sorcery novelette by Richard Blakemore and our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Alyx: An AI's Guide to Love and Murder_, a Technothriller, Science fiction thriller by Brent A. Harris.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Mira Furlan, Tim Lane, Storm Constantine, Charles R. Saunders and Virgil Finlay, _Star Trek Discovery_ and _Star Trek_ in general, season 5 of _The Expanse, WandaVision, The Queen of Black Magic, James Bond_ delayed yet again, Robert E. Howard at 115 and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Family Solstice_, a horror novella by Kate Maruyama.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of January and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Necrogarden (NeuralTech Rising, Book 2)_ by Bryon Vaughn.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is Muse Delusion, a Contemporary fantasy with Greek mythology by T.K. Flor.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Brass Queen, _a gaslamp, steampunk fantasy by Elizabeth Chatsworth.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Chris H. Stevenson, author of_ Luck be a Lady_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the 2020 _Locus_ Recommended Reading List, tributes to Kathleen Ann Goonan, Cloris Leachman, Cicely Tyson, Hal Holbrook and others, the many iterations of_ Star Trek_, season 5 of _The Expanse_, _WandaVision _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general_, Bliss, Greenland, _the 2021 Golden Globe nominations and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Ryan Hyatt, author of_ The Psychic’s Memoirs (Terrafide Book 2)_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Decon

Ancient Lawyer said:


> Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Ryan Hyatt, author of_ The Psychic’s Memoirs (Terrafide Book 2)_.
> 
> Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


I sent an email to Jessica on the 4th Feb regards a submission and she replied sayng it would be passed on to Cora, but I've heard nothing. I have a trilogy on pre order for publication on the 7th - 10th of March, so it's maybe not straight forward. I didn't mention it, but I'd also do an interview.

The Prepper's Son Trilogy - Post Apocalyptic - Dysopian.

Book 1: Earth's Fury - Our Last Thanksgiving
Book 2: Secession - Last Fourth of July 
Book 3: Invasion - Alliance of Nations

Set in a near furture USA at the outset.

The Destruction - Division - and Rebirth of Society and governance in the the former nation known as the US, through the eyes of Prepper's son, Rob Bell.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Mark Whiteway, author of_ Carrie Anne's World: An Odyssey through Space and Time._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Bryon Vaughn, author of _Necrogarden (NeuralTech Rising, Book 2)._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Christopher Plummer, the many iterations of_ Star Trek_,_ WandaVision _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general_, Space Sweepers, Bliss, The Map of Tiny Perfect Things, _the season finale of _The Stand_, Charisma Carpenter's abuse allegations against Joss Whedon_, _the firing of Gina Carano from_ The Mandalorian _following problematic social media posts and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's Valentine's Day, therefore we have a round-up of our favourite Valentine's Day science fiction, fantasy and horror by indie and small press authors at the Speculative Fiction Showcase today.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's Fat Tuesday and therefore time for a round-up of our favourite Mardi Gras set speculative fiction.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with a controversy about Baen's Bar, the many iterations of_ Star Trek_,_ WandaVision _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general_, Space Sweepers, Willy's Wonderland, Sator_, Charisma Carpenter's abuse allegations against Joss Whedon_, _Shelley Duval's abuse allegations against Stanley Kubrick, the _Perseverance_ rover and its arrival on Mars and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Folk Songs for Trauma Surgeons, _a short fiction collection by Keith Rosson.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Declan Conner, author of _The Prepper's Son trilogy._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the Baen's Bar controversy, the many iterations of_ Star Trek_,_ WandaVision, Superman and Lois, Behind Her Eyes, Wrong Turn,_ season 2 of _For All Mankind_ and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of February and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with JE Solo, author of _Phreak_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the Baen's Bar controversy, the many iterations of_ Star Trek_,_ WandaVision, Superman and Lois, Raya and the Last Dragon, Debris, Chaos Walking_, _Boss Level,_ the 2021 Golden Globes and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Earth's Fury: Our Last Thanksgiving (The Prepper's Son Trilogy, book 1) _by Declan Conner.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Wolf of Rajala (Kurval, Book 2)_, a Sword and Sorcery novelette by Richard Blakemore and our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Choosing Cleo_, a Science Fiction Romance by Ava Paris.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week tributes to Norton Juster and Dr. Michael Engelberg, appreciation for Octavia E. Butler, the many iterations of_ Star Trek_,_ WandaVision, Superman and Lois, Raya and the Last Dragon, Snowpiercer, SpaceX's_ latest failed_ Starship _test and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Blood Moon (Wolves of Wolf's Point, Book 2)_, an urban fantasy by Catherine Lundoff.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Orange City (Orange City, Book 1)_, a dystopian novel by Lee Matthew Goldberg.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It’s time for Luck and Magic 2021 - a round-up of indie St. Patrick's Day Speculative Fiction.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the 2020 Nebula finalists, the many iterations of_ Star Trek_,_ WandaVision, The Falcon and the Winter Soldier _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general,_ Superman and Lois, _the so-called "Snyder cut" of _Justice League, Chaos Walking, The Walking Dead, Slaxx, _tribute to Yaphet Kotto and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have news of the Simultaneous Times Podcast Episode 37, featuring stories from Hexagon Speculative Fiction Magazine.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Death Kiss_, a dark dystopian fantasy by Naomi E. Lloyd.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with William Shatner and Leonard Nimoy at ninety and the many iterations of_ Star Trek_,_ The Falcon and the Winter Soldier _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general,_ Superman and Lois, _the so-called "Snyder cut" of _Justice League, _the season 3 finale of _American Gods, The Walking Dead, Solar Opposites, Godzilla vs. Kong_, tributes to Dean Morrissey and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Joshua Chaplinsky, author of _The Paradox Twins_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Monster of the Dark (Mirrors in the Dark, Book 1)_ by K.T. Belt.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of March and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Eighth Key_ by Laura Weyr.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with William Shatner and Leonard Nimoy at ninety and the many iterations of_ Star Trek_,_ The Falcon and the Winter Soldier _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, the so-called "Snyder cut" of _Justice League, The Walking Dead, Godzilla vs. Kong, The Unholy_ and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's Easter Day, therefore we have a round-up of our favourite Easter speculative fiction by indie and small press authors at the Speculative Fiction Showcase today.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Paradox Twins_ by Joshua Chaplinsky.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is a paperback edition with new material of _The Red Man and Others_ by Remco van Straten and Angeline B. Adams.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a guest blog by A.E. Williams, author of _Code Monkey_, _Imperius Wrecks_ and more, titled THE GRIM ADVENTURES OF ALEXA AND SIRI – or “OK, GOOGLE, WHEN AM I GOING TO DIE?”.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Spelunkers,_ a portal science fiction short story by our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is we’re delighted to announce that Cora Buhlert, who runs the Showcase, is once again a finalist for this year’s Hugo Awards, in the category of Best Fan Writer.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase Cora Buhlert, who runs the Showcase, writes about her attendance this weekend at Flights of Foundry, a virtual SFF convention for people around the world. Cora discusses the convention, which is free (though donations are requested), and describes her schedule of panel discussions.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the 2021 Hugo Awards, the many iterations of_ Star Trek_,_ The Falcon and the Winter Soldier _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general,_ Godzilla vs. Kong, The Nevers, Tunder Force, Them_, _The Banishing_, season 2 of _For All Mankind_ and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Carrie Anne's World: An Odyssey Through Space and Time_ by Mark Whiteway.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Blood Debt (The Medici Chronicles, Book 4)_ by Erme Lander.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the many iterations of_ Star Trek_,_ The Falcon and the Winter Soldier _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general_, The Nevers, Mortal Kombat, Sasquatch_ and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Coyle and Fang: Curse of Shadows (Coyle and Fang, Book 1)_ by Robert Adauto III.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Bayou Whispers_ by R.B. Wood.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of April and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with_ The Falcon and the Winter Soldier _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general_, _season 4 of_ The Handmaid's Tale, The Nevers, Shadow and Bone, Mortal Kombat, Yasuke, Stowaway, Doctor Who _past and future_, Things Heard and Seen_, a third Worldcon bid for 2023, Disney's continuing failure to pay writers and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with_ The Falcon and the Winter Soldier _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general_, The Nevers, Shadow and Bone, The Bad Batch _and _Star Wars _in general_, _season 6 of _Legends of Tomorrow_, season 7 of _The Flash_, _The Mitchells vs. the Machines_ and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Cora: Rise of the Fallen Goddess_ by A.L. Hawke.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Broken Angel: The Lost Years of Gabriel Martiniere (The Martiniere Legacy, Prequel)_ by Joyce Reynolds-Ward.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with_ The Nevers, The Bad Batch _and _Star Wars _in general_,_ season 4 of _The Handmaid's Tale, Jupiter's Legacy, Underground Railroad_, the many iterations of _Star Trek, Army of the Dead, Spiral, Oxygen _and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a new release announcement for the audio fiction fans among you. Episode 39 of the _Simultaneous Times_ podcast produced by Space Cowboy Books includes our own Cora Buhlert's story "Little Monsters" as well as "Hidden Underneath" by Toshiya Kamei.  

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Paul Clayton, author of _Strange Worlds__._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with_ The Nevers, The Bad Batch _and _Star Wars _in general_,_ the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, the various DC Comics based TV shows, _The Underground Railroad_, the many iterations of _Star Trek, Shadow and Bone, _some uproars involving_ Doctor Who, Army of the Dead, A Quiet Place Part II, Seance, Shrek _at twenty, tributes to Charles Grodin and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with_ The Bad Batch _and _Star Wars _in general_,_ the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, the various DC Comics based TV shows, the many iterations of _Star Trek, Solos, Army of the Dead, A Quiet Place Part II, _season 4 of _The Handmaid's Tale, Cruella, _John Steinbeck's lost werewolf murder mystery, Amazon purchasing MGM and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Of Men and Monsters _by Tom Deady published by Crystal Lake Publishing.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of May and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Faan Fiction 1930-2020: an exploration _by Rob Hansen, a critique and anthology of fan fiction.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Goodbye to the Sun (Wind Tide, Book 1) _by Jonathan Nevair.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with_ The Bad Batch _and _Star Wars _in general_,_ the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, the various DC Comics based TV shows,_ Sweet Tooth, Army of the Dead, A Quiet Place Part II, _season 4 of _The Handmaid's Tale, Cruella, Lisey's Story, The Conjuring: The Devil Made Me Do It, _Robert E. Howard's Conan, an extortion scheme at Goodreads and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ The Rogue Wolf (Mirrors in the Dark, Book 2)_ by K.T. Belt.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with_ The Bad Batch _and _Star Wars _in general_,_ _Loki _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, the various DC Comics based TV shows,_ Sweet Tooth, Star Trek _in general, _Infinite, The Amusement Park, Cruella, Lisey's Story, _the 2020 Nebula Awards and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today the Speculative Fiction Showcase is delighted to announce the publication of Issue 3 of _Whetstone Amateur Magazine of Sword and Sorcery_, with 16 great tales of modern sword and sorcery by N.A. Chaudhry, Michael Burke, Jace Phelps, Chuck E. Clark, Scott Schmidt, Luke E. Dodd, J. Thomas Howard, Ethan Sabatella, T.A. Markitan, L.D. Whitney, Rob Graham, George Jacobs, Richard Truong, B. Harlan Crawford and Dimitar Dakovski a well as the story "The Gate of Mist" by our own Cora Buhlert. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ You See the Monster _by Luke Smitherd.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with J.S. Breukelaar, author of _The Bridge._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with_ The Bad Batch _and _Star Wars _in general_,_ _Loki, Black Widow, _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, the various DC Comics based TV shows,_, Star Trek _in general, the season 4 finale of _The Handmaid's Tale_, _In the Earth, Censor, A Quiet Place Part II, Luca, Lisey's Story, Raiders of the Lost Ark _at forty, trouble at _Fireside Magazine_, a debate about content warnings, the 2021 Robert E. Howard Days and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Simultaneous Times Vol. 2, _edited by Jean-Paul Garnier, from Space Cowboy Books in Joshua Tree, California.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ The Bridge _by J.S. Breukelaar, published by Meerkat Press.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ The Black Knight (Kurval, Book 5)_ by Richard Blakemore and our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with_ Loki, Black Widow, _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, the various DC Comics based TV shows,_, Star Trek _in general, _The Bad Batch _and _Star Wars _in general_,_ the season 4 finale of _The Handmaid's Tale_, _Werewolves Within, Katla, _season 2 of _Evil, False Positive, Luca, Lisey's Story, _the return of Warren Ellis less than a year after multiple allegations of sexual misconduct, an uproar involving the 2021 Worldcon and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Thunder Moon Tussle _by Torn MacAlester.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of June and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with_ Loki, Black Widow _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, the various DC Comics based TV shows,_, Star Trek _in general, _The Bad Batch _and _Star Wars _in general_,_ the season 4 finale of _The Handmaid's Tale_, _The Tomorrow War Good Omens, Resident Evil: Infinite Dark, Fear Street Part 1: 1994, Fast and Furious 9, The Forever Purge, America the Motion Picture, _the cancelled return of Warren Ellis less than a year after multiple allegations of sexual misconduct, more problems involving the 2021 Worldcon, a new US government report about UFOs and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a guest author post titled _5 Obscure Sci-Fi Shows & Movies to Watch on Hulu._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with_Loki, Black Widow _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, the various DC Comics based movies and TV shows,_, The Bad Batch _and _Star Wars _in general_,_ _The Tomorrow War, Mobile Suit Gundam Hathaway, Fear Street Part 2: 1978, Independence Day_ at 25_, Terminator 2: Judgment Day _at 30_, _tributes to Richard Donner, the LGBTQ implications of _Lord of the Rings_ and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today the Speculative Fiction Showcase is pleased to announce the third monthly Flash Fiction Night organised by Space Cowboy Books, on Tuesday, July 13th at 6pm Pacific US Time, when our own Cora Buhlert will read alongside Andy Dibble and Douglas A. Blanc.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Noah Lemelson, author of _The Sightless City__._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Last Breath (Atmospheric Pressure, Book 3) _by Aaron Frale.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with J. Ashley-Smith, author of _Ariadne, I Love You_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with_ Loki, Black Widow _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, the various DC Comics based movies and TV shows,_, The Bad Batch _and _Star Wars _in general_,_the many versions of _Star Trek_, _Gunpowder Milkshake, Space Jam: A New Legacy_ and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we feature Episode 41 of the _Simultaneous Times _podcast, featuring stories by Jonathan Nevair and S.Z. Atwell. _Simultaneous Times_ is a science fiction podcast produced by _Space Cowboy Books_, a science fiction bookstore in Joshua Tree, California.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Sightless City_ by Noah Lemelson.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Ariadne, I Love You_ by J. Ashley-Smith.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Vidar Hokstad, author of _Galaxy Bound (Sovereign Earth 2)._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with_ Loki, Black Widow _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, the various DC Comics based movies and TV shows,_, The Bad Batch _and _Star Wars _in general_,_the many versions of _Star Trek_, _Doctor Who_ past and present, _Gunpowder Milkshake, Master of the Universe: Revelation, Snake Eyes, Fear Street Part 3: 1666, Old, Kandisha, Escape Room: Tournament of Champions, Schmigadoon, Space Jam: A New Legacy,_ tributes to William F. Nolan and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Charles Welch, author of _Find(h)er__._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Sibyl Sue Blue_ by Rosel George Brown, published by Journey Press.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Absolute Unit_ by Nick Kolakowski, published by Crystal Lake Publishing.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the virtual 2021 San Diego Comic Con,_ Black Widow _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, the various DC Comics based movies and TV shows,_, The Bad Batch _and _Star Wars _in general_,_ the many versions of _Star Trek_, _Doctor Who_ past and present, _The Green Knight, The Suicide Squad, Masters of the Universe: Revelation, Old, Settlers, Jungle Cruise, Space Jam: A New Legacy,_ tributes to William F. Nolan and Stephen Hickman and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of July and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a guest post by A.E. Williams, author of _Code Monkey_, _Imperius Wrecks_ and more, titled _A.E. Saves the World, One Catastrophe at a Time..._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Shadow Rite (The Queen's Fayte, Book 3) _by D.D. Croix.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the return of The Shadow, Black Widow, What If...? and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, The Bad Batch and Star Wars in general, the many versions of Star Trek, Doctor Who past and present, The Green Knight, The Suicide Squad, Masters of the Universe: Revelation, Free Guy, Jungle Cruise, the Ghostbusters Afterlife trailer, a controversy involving the 2021 Vivian Awards, tributes to J.W. Rinzler and Elizabeth Anne Hull and much more. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Party (Arca, Book 6) _by Karen Diem.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ The Living Sword 3: The Burden of Legacy (The Living Sword, Book 3) _by Pemry Janes.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _What If...? _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _The Bad Batch _and _Star Wars _in general_,_ the many versions of _Star Trek_, _Doctor Who_ past and present, the various _DC Comics_ based TV shows, _The Green Knight, The Suicide Squad, Free Guy, The Swarm, _anti-vaccine activists mistaking _I Am Legend _for reality, the 2021 Dragon Award finalists, tributes to Markie Post, Jane Withers and Una Stubbs and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today the Speculative Fiction Showcase is pleased to announce that you can now listen to the Simultaneous Times podcast episode 42, produced by Space Cowboy Books, featuring short stories "We need to talk..." by our own Cora Buhlert, along with "Absolution" by Douglas A. Blanc and "Control Voice Blues (with apologies to The Outer Limits)" by Jean-Paul L. Garnier.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Paperclip _by Seb Doubinsky.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Seb Doubinsky, author of _Paperclip (Book 9 of The City States Cycle)_, published by Meerkat Press.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _What If...? _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _The Bad Batch _and _Star Wars _in general_,_ the many versions of _Star Trek_, _Doctor Who_ past and present, the various _DC Comics_ based TV shows, _The Suicide Squad, Free Guy, The Night House, Reminiscence_, _I'm Your Man_, tributes to Steve Perrin and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Foxhunt _by Rem Wigmore.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Issue 1 of Witch House Amateur Magazine of Cosmic Horror_, available for free download.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _What If...? _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings, Star Trek: Lower Decks _and the many versions of _Star Trek_, _Doctor Who_ past and present, the various _DC Comics_ based TV shows, the new _Candyman, Free Guy, Demonic, Reminiscence_, _The Witcher: Nightmare of the Wolf_, _Jungle Cruise_, season 11 of _The Walking Dead_, Sir Walter Scott at 250, Conan the Cimmerian and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of August and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _What If...? _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings, Star Trek: Lower Decks _and the many versions of _Star Trek_, the various _DC Comics_ based TV shows, the new _Candyman, The Green Knight Reminiscence, _a sequel to _Enola Holmes, _yet another take on _Cinderella_, season 11 of _The Walking Dead_, tributes to Erle Korshak and L. Neil Smith and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Armagarden (NeuralTech Rising, Book 3) _by Bryon Vaughn.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ The Awakening (Dungeon Guards, Volume 1, Turn-of-the-Century Toughs, Book 6) _by Dusk Peterson.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Chrystine's Sleep Solution _by Danielle Williams.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Dune, What If...? _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings, Star Trek: Lower Decks _and the many versions of _Star Trek_, the various _DC Comics_ based TV shows, the new _Candyman, Last Night in Soho, Martyrs Lane, Y: The Last Man, _season 2 of _What We Do in the Shadows, _yet another take on _Cinderella_, season 11 of _The Walking Dead_, the 2021 Dragon Awards, Susanna Clarke winning to 2021 Women's Prize for Fiction, Salman Rushdie taking to Substack to serialise his next novel, tributes to Michael K. Williams and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Floaters _by Garrett Boatman.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ The Black Parade Boxed Set 1-3_ by Kyoko M.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Simultaneous Times Vol. 2.5, _edited by Jean-Paul Garnier and published by Space Cowboy Books in Joshua Tree, California, a free e-book companion to the _Space Cowboy Books Presents: Simultaneous Times _science fiction anthology podcast. Featuring stories by our own Cora Buhlert, Kim Martin, Brent A. Harris, Renan Bernardo, RedBlueBlackSilver, Robin Rose Graves, Douglas A. Blanc, Michael Butterworth & J. Jeff Jones – with illustrations by: Austin Hart, Dante Luiz, Chynna DeSimone, Douglas A. Blanc, & Zara Kand*.*

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Frozen Citadel (Kurval, Book 3)_, a Sword and Sorcery short story by Richard Blakemore and our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _What If...? _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings, Star Trek: Lower Decks _and the many versions of _Star Trek_, the various _DC Comics_ based TV shows, _Prisoners of the Ghostland, Malignant, Y: The Last Man, _season 2 of _What We Do in the Shadows _and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Foundation, Dune, What If...? _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings, Star Trek: Lower Decks _and the many versions of _Star Trek_, _Star Wars Visions_ and _Star Wars_ in general, the various _DC Comics_ based TV shows, _Prisoners of the Ghostland, Y: The Last Man, _season 11 of _The Walking Dead_, the potential return of _Quantum Leap_, the 2021 Emmy Awards and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of September and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Foundation, No Time to Die _and James Bond in general_, What If...?_, _Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings, Star Trek: Lower Decks _and the many versions of _Star Trek_, _Star Wars Visions_ and _Star Wars_ in general, the various _DC Comics_ based TV shows, _Venom: Let There Be Carnage, Midnight Mass, Squid Game, Y: The Last Man, _season 11 of _The Walking Dead_, a new _Doctor Who_ showrunner, the return of _Babylon 5_, the 2021 Arthur C. Clarke Award and British Fantasy Awards, Disney's continued failure to pay creators, and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Sirena (Kitra, Book 2)_ by Gideon Marcus with illustrations by Lorelei Esther.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ The Last Days of Hong Kong (Witch of Empire, Book 3) _by G.D. Penman.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ An Old Man's Journey _by Gregory Allanther.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with P.J. Flie, author of _Legacy of Seven: A Guardian Rises_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Foundation, No Time to Die _and James Bond in general_, What If...? _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general,_ Star Trek: Lower Decks _and the many versions of _Star Trek_, the many versions of _Doctor Who_, the various _DC Comics_ based TV shows, _Venom: Let There Be Carnage, Midnight Mass, Squid Game, Y: The Last Man, _season 11 of _The Walking Dead_, _Welcome to the Blumhouse, Lamb, V/H/S 94, There's Someone in Your House_, a whole lot of horror and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with G.D. Penman, author of _The Last Days of Hong Kong__._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Legacy of Seven: A Guardian Rises _by P.J. Flie.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with William Shatner goes to space, _Foundation, No Time to Die _and James Bond in general_, What If...?, Eternals _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general,_ Star Trek: Lower Decks _and the many versions of _Star Trek_, the many versions of _Star Wars_, the many versions of _Doctor Who_, the various _DC Comics_ based TV shows, _Ghostbusters Afterlife, The Harder They Fall, Squid Game, Y: The Last Man, _season 11 of _The Walking Dead_, _Halloween Kills, The Last Duel, Ron's Gone Wrong,_ Superman's son comes out as bisexual, a whole lot of horror and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Itinerant (Apocalypsis Immortuos, Book 3) _by Marco de Hoogh.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Emanations: When a Planet was a Planet, _edited by Carter Kaplan and International Authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Foundation, Dune, _the Marvel Cinematic Universe,_ Star Trek: Lower Decks _and the many versions of _Star Trek_, the many versions of _Doctor Who_, the various _DC Comics_ based TV shows, more on Ruby Rose's exit from Batwoman, _The Harder They Fall, Venom: Let There Be Carnage, Squid Game, Y: The Last Man, Halloween Kills, I Know What You Did Last Summer,_ a whole lot of horror and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a guest post by A.E. Williams, author of _Code Monkey_, _Imperius Wrecks_ and more, titled _A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Sacred Mushroom Summit._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Witchfinder's Apprentice_, a Historical Horror story by our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Nostalgia is Heartless (Heartless Series, Book 2)_ by Sarah Lahey.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Lighthouse_ by Christopher Parker.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Warlord of Ackbarr (__The Medici Chronicles, Book 5) _by Erme Lander.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Foundation, Dune, Eternals _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Star Trek Prodigy_ and the many versions of _Star Trek_, the many versions of _Doctor Who_, the various _DC Comics_ based TV shows, _Last Night in Soho, Army of Thieves, Squid Game, Invasion, Y: The Last Man, _the best horror movies for Halloween, the fatal shooting accident on the set of _Rust,_ a whole lot of horror and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of October and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Blood of the Lily (Clash of Goddesses, Book 1) _by S.D. Huston.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _An Impossible Abduction (Southwest Surreal, Book 1)_ by Ed Teja.

Yesterday’s featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase was _Obviously, Aliens (Northland Speculations, Book 1)_ by Jennie Goloboy.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with S.D Huston, author of _Blood of the Lily (Clash of Goddesses, Book 1)_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Foundation, Dune, Eternals _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, the many versions of _Star Trek_, the many versions of _Doctor Who_, the various _DC Comics_ based TV shows, _Last Night in Soho, Finch, Antlers, _the series finale of_ Y: The Last Man, Paranormal Activity: Next of Kin_, the fatal shooting accident on the set of _Rust,_ a whole lot of horror and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Exiles' World (The Chronicles of the Second Interstellar Empire of Mankind, Book 6) _by Robert I. Katz.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Madame Antic’s Hotel Grotesque _by Milo James Fowler.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with J. David Core, author of _Magnified and Sanctified_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## jdcore

A big thank you to Jessica and Cora. You ladies rock.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

jdcore said:


> A big thank you to Jessica and Cora. You ladies rock.


Thank you very much for working with us! You’re very welcome.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Dean Stockwell, _Foundation, Dune, Eternals _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, the many versions of _Star Trek_, the many versions of _Doctor Who_, the various _DC Comics_ based TV shows, _The Spine of Night, The Wheel of Time, Squid Game, _James Bond past, present and future and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ Defiant Space (Infinite Void, Book 3) _by Richard Rimington.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with James Priest, author of _Kirins: The Seer of Serone._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have news of the Simultaneous Times Podcast Episode 45, featuring "Tips for Living Out-of-Synch for the Frequent Time Traveler" by A.C. Wise and "Premium Resurrection Pack $99" by Renan Bernardo.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have news of Issue 59 of the Hugo-winning fanzine _Journey Planet_. Edited by James Bacon, Chris Garcia and guest editor Jean Martin, this issue looks at the Hugo Awards, past and present.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best SFF books of 2021, tributes to Petra Mayer, _Foundation, Dune, Eternals, Shang-Chi and the Legends of the Ten Rings, Hawkeye _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Star Trek Discovery _and _Star Trek _in general, _Doctor Who_, the various _DC Comics_ based TV shows, the live action _Cowboy Bebop, Ghostbusters: Afterlife, The Wheel of Time, Yellowjackets, Encanto, _the_ Harry Potter _films at twenty and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with D.A. Mucci, author of _Ignatius and the Swords of Nostaw._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best SFF books of 2021, _Foundation, Dune, Hawkeye, Spider-Man: No Way Home _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Star Trek Discovery _and _Star Trek _in general, _Doctor Who_, the various _DC Comics_ based TV shows, the live action _Cowboy Bebop, Ghostbusters: Afterlife, The Wheel of Time, Hellbound, _the unionisation efforts in the comic industry and elsewhere and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of November and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best SFF books of 2021, _Hawkeye _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Star Trek Discovery _and _Star Trek _in general, _Doctor Who_, the various _DC Comics_ based TV shows, _Masters of the Universe: Revelations, The Wheel of Time, Silent Night _and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is_ At First Contact: Three Stories of Non-Traditional Love _by Janice L. Newman.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best SFF books of 2021, _Hawkeye _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Star Trek Discovery _and _Star Trek _in general, _Doctor Who_, the various _DC Comics_ based TV shows, season 6 of _The Expanse_, _Nightmare Alley, The Wheel of Time, Don't Look Up, Chucky _and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Carrie French, author of_ Without Disruption__._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have details of Cora Buhlert’s virtual appearances at DisCon III, the 2021 Worldcon, from December 15-19, where she is a Hugo finalist for Best Fan Writer.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best SFF books of 2021, tributes to Anne Rice, _Hawkeye, Spider-Man: Far From Home _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Star Trek Discovery _and _Star Trek _in general, season 2 of _The Witcher_, season 6 of _The Expanse_, _The Wheel of Time, Nightmare Alley, Station Eleven, Swan Song, _DisCon III, the 2021 Worldcon and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Grea Alexander author of_ Cabello: Acadea._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best SFF books of 2021, _Hawkeye, Spider-Man: Far From Home _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Star Trek Discovery _and _Star Trek _in general, season 2 of _The Witcher_, season 6 of _The Expanse_, _The Wheel of Time, Doctor Who _past and present, _The Matrix Resurrections, Station Eleven,_ _The Fellowship of the Ring _at twenty, the 2021 Worldcon and the 2021 Hugo Awards and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for _Magic under the Mistletoe 2021_, our seasonal round-up of our favourite holiday science fiction, fantasy and horror by indie authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of December and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best SFF books and films of 2021, _Hawkeye, Spider-Man: Far From Home _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Star Trek Discovery _and _Star Trek _in general, season 2 of _The Witcher_, season 6 of _The Expanse_, _The Wheel of Time, Doctor Who _past and present, _The Matrix Resurrections, Station Eleven,_ _Dune, Don't Look Up!, The Humans_, tributes to Betty White, Andrew Vachss and Doris Piserchia, the 2021 Worldcon and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Solstice Horror (Witchfinders, Book 2)__,_ a historical holiday horror novelette by our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best SFF books of 2021, _Hawkeye _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _The Book of Boba Fett_ and _Star Wars _in general, _Star Trek Discovery _and _Star Trek _in general, season 6 of _The Expanse_, _Doctor Who _past and present, _The Matrix Resurrections, Station Eleven, Don't Look Up!, _the_Harry Potter 20th Anniversary Special: Return to Hogwarts, _tributes to Betty White and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Without Disruption_ by Carrie French.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Complete Debarkle: Saga of a Culture War_ by Camestros Felapton.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Spider-Man: No Way Home _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _The Book of Boba Fett_ and _Star Wars _in general, the many iterations of _Star Trek_, season 6 of _The Expanse_, _Doctor Who _past and present_, Station Eleven, Don't Look Up!, _the latest version of _Scream, Hotel Transylvania: Transformania, _tributes to Sidney Poitier and Willie Siros and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Simultaneous Times Podcast Episode 47, produced by Space Cowboy Books, is now available, featuring "Seven Eleven" by George Habiger and "Wake Up!" by Guy Hasson.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Hardline Habit (Spectrum Lathe, Book 2)_ by Elliott Scott.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the "squeecore" debate, the rsie and fall of Joss Whedon, the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _The Book of Boba Fett_ and _Star Wars _in general, the many iterations of _Star Trek_, season 6 of _The Expanse_, _Archive 81, Nightmare Alley, Station Eleven, Yellowjackets, _the various_ DC Comics _based movies and TV shows_, _the latest version of _Scream, Hotel Transylvania: Transformania, _tributes to Ron Goulart, Dave Wolverton, Terry Teachout, Bill Wright and J. Brian Clarke and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a guest author post by Alex Evans, author of _Experimental Magics_, titled _Food and Magic._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _The Book of Boba Fett_ and _Star Wars _in general, the many iterations of _Star Trek_, _Doctor Who _past, present and future,_Nightmare Alley, The Legend of Vox Machine, The King's Daughter, _the various_ DC Comics _based movies and TV shows_, Amulet, Boris Karloff: The Man Behind the Monster_, a debate about Disney's planned live-action _Snow White and the Seven Dwarves_ film, tributes to Jean-Claude Mézières and Roger Sims and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of January and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _The Book of Boba Fett_ and _Star Wars _in general, the many iterations of _Star Trek_, _ Moonfall, Station Eleven, You Won't Be Alone, The Batman _and the various_ DC Comics _based movies and TV shows_, _tributes to Dave Farland, Ron Goulart and Holger M. Pohl and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _An Old Man's Journey_ LitRPG Audiobook by Gregory Allanther, read by Michael Kramer.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Four _by Katelyn Young.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Amy Rosenfeldt, author of _Aster's Coda: Exposure._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _The Book of Boba Fett_ and _Star Wars _in general, the many iterations of _Star Trek_, _ Moonfall, The Legend of Vox Machina, _the various_ DC Comics _based movies and TV shows_, Doctor Who _past, present and future, tributes to Richard L. Tierney, Angélica Gorodischer, Douglas Trumbull and Robert Blalack and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's Valentine's Day, therefore we have a round-up of our favourite Valentine's Day science fiction, fantasy and horror by indie and small press authors at the Speculative Fiction Showcase today.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a new crowdfunding announcement: Volume 7 of _The Long List Anthology: More Stories From the Hugo Award Nomination List_, edited by David Steffen, is looking for funding. (There is a dedicated crowdfunding section in our weekly link round-ups, but we don't normally have individual posts for crowdfunding campaigns. This one is an exception, because Cora will have a story in this anthology, when funded.)

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Kyoko M. author of _Of Claws and Inferno._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Alex Evans, author of_ Experimental Magics._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Wars _in general, _Star Trek Discovery_ and the many iterations of _Star Trek_, the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general_, Peacemaker _and the various_ DC Comics _based movies and TV shows_, Bigbug_, tributes to Ivan Reitman and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Simultaneous Times Podcast Episode 48, produced by Space Cowboy Books, is now available, featuring "Sibling Rivalry" by F.J. Bergmann and "Soft Landing" by Toshiya Kamei.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with J. Steven Lamperti, author of _The Tales of Liamec_ featuring exclusive map reveal.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek Discovery_and the many iterations of _Star Trek_, the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general_, Peacemaker, The Batman _and the various_ DC Comics _based movies and TV shows_, Our Flag Means Death, Severance, Hellbender, Uncharted, _the latest version of_ The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, _season 11 of _The Walking Dead, _trouble on the set of_ Mad Max Fury Road _and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of February and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's Fat Tuesday and therefore time for a round-up of our favourite Mardi Gras set speculative fiction.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Hag of the Hills (The Bronze Sword Cycle, Book 1)_ by J.T.T Ryder.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Fallen Shall Rise (224-Verse, Book 1)_ by James Pyles.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek Discovery_ and the many iterations of _Star Trek_,_ The Batman _and the various_ DC Comics _based movies and TV shows_, Doctor Who_ past and present, _Mad Max: Fury Road_, season 11 of_ The Walking Dead_, responses to the Russian invasion of Ukraine, tributes to Sally Kellerman, Shirley Hughes and others and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Michael DeAngelo, author of _D’Aprile’s Fools._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Lowest Healer and the Highest Mage_ by Hiyodori.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with Brandon Sanderson's record-breaking Kickstarter, the 2021 Nebula Award finalists, _Star Trek Discovery_, _Star Trek Picard _and the many iterations of _Star Trek_,_ The Book of Boba Fett _and_ Star Wars _in general_, _season 6 of_ Outlander, The Batman, Doctor Who_ past and present, _John Carter_ at ten, _Turning Red_, season 11 of_ The Walking Dead_, _Fantastic Beasts 3: The Return of Dumbledore_, responses to the Russian invasion of Ukraine and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Mage of Fools_ by Eugen Bacon, published by Meerkat Press.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Rediscovery: Science Fiction by Women Volume 2 (1953 - 1957)_, edited by Gideon Marcus, published by Journey Press.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It’s time for Luck and Magic 2022 - a round-up of Indie St. Patrick's Day Speculative Fiction.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek Discovery_, _Star Trek Picard _and the many iterations of _Star Trek_,_ Star Wars _in general_, _the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general._ The Batman, The Adam Project,_ _Halo, Jujutsu Kaisen 0,_ _Turning Red_, season 11 of_ The Walking Dead_, responses to the Russian invasion of Ukraine. a name change for the SFWA and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Simultaneous Times Podcast Episode 49: Special 4 Year Anniversary Episode, produced by Space Cowboy Books, is now available, featuring "Minimum Sage" by Michael James and "Systems Strike" by J.W. Allen.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Twelve Nooses (Kurval, Book 4)_, a Sword and Sorcery novelette by Richard Blakemore and our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Marshall Ryan Maresca, author of _The Assassins of Consequence (The Thorn of Maradaine, Book 4)__._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with Brandon Sanderson's record-breaking Kickstarter, the backlash against Disney for its lukewarm stance against Florida's controversial new anti-LGBTQ law, _Star Trek Discovery_, _Star Trek Picard _and the many iterations of _Star Trek_,_ Obi-Wan Kenobi _and_ Star Wars _in general_, Moon Knight, Doctor Who_ past and present, _Everything Everywhere All At Once, Halo_, _Jujutsu Kaisen 0_, _Turning Red_, season 11 of_ The Walking Dead_, responses to the Russian invasion of Ukraine and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Tear of Chronos (Kurval, Book 5)_, a Sword and Sorcery novelette by Richard Blakemore and our own Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Assassins of Consequence (The Thorn of Maradaine, Book 4) _by Marshall Ryan Maresca.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Cause of Death (Mirrors in the Dark, Book 3) _by K.T. Belt.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of March and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek Picard _and the many iterations of _Star Trek_,_ Moon Knight _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Star Wars _in general_, Our Flag Means Death, Halo, The Batman, Morbius, You Won't Be Alone, Everything Everywhere All at Once,_ _Apollo 10 1/2_, _Turning Red_, season 11 of_ The Walking Dead_, Bruce Willis' retirement from acting, responses to the Russian invasion of Ukraine and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Patricia Ricketts, author of _Speed of Dark._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we’re delighted to announce that Cora Buhlert, who runs the Showcase, is a three-time finalist for this year’s Hugo Awards, in the category of Best Fan Writer.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek Picard _and the many iterations of _Star Trek_,_ Moon Knight _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Star Wars _in general_, Our Flag Means Death, Halo, The Batman, Morbius, You Won't Be Alone, Everything Everywhere All at Once,_ _Apollo 10 1/2_, _Turning Red_, season 11 of_ The Walking Dead_, Bruce Willis' retirement from acting, responses to the Russian invasion of Ukraine and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek Picard _and the many iterations of _Star Trek_,_ Moon Knight _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Doctor Who _past and present, _The Northman, Everything Everywhere All at Once,_ _Dual, Severance_, _Fantastic Beasts: The Secrets of Dumbledore_, season 11 of_ The Walking Dead_, responses to the Russian invasion of Ukraine and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Language of Roses_ by Heather Rose Jones.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Simultaneous Times Podcast Episode 50, produced by Space Cowboy Books, is now available, featuring "RealView" by Liam Hogan and "Psionic Thread" by Sam Fletcher.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we interview Leanna Renee Hieber, one of the contributors to The Pixel Project's first charity anthology, _Giving the Devil His Due_, edited by Rebecca Brewer and published by Running Wild Press. The purpose of the anthology is to to start conversations worldwide about violence against women (VAW) and the blog tour is intended to raise awareness about VAW during Sexual Assault Awareness Month in April 2022 among book and fandom communities.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have a promotional post featuring _Project Mothership (The Last Queen of Qorlec Book 1)_ by Ash Gray.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek Picard _and the many iterations of _Star Trek_,_ Moon Knight _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Doctor Who _past and present, _Obi-Wan Kenobi _and _Star Wars_ in general, _The Northman, Everything Everywhere All at Once,_ _Dual, Our Flag Means Death, Outer Range_, _Fantastic Beasts: The Secrets of Dumbledore_, season 2 of_ Russian Doll_, responses to the Russian invasion of Ukraine and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Of Claws and Inferno (Of Cinder and Bones, Book 5)_ by Kyoko M.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek Picard _and the many iterations of _Star Trek_,_ Moon Knight _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Obi-Wan Kenobi_ and Star Wars in general, _Doctor Who _past and present, _The Northman, Everything Everywhere All at Once,_ _Our Flag Means Death, The Man Who Fell to Earth, Hatching_, _The Unbearable Weight of Massive Talent_, season 2 of_ Russian Doll_ and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of April and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Wizard's Tower (Wizard's Tower, Book 1)_ by Gregory Allanther.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Death's Touch_ by Erme Lander.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek Picard, Star Trek: Strange New Worlds _and the many other iterations of _Star Trek_,_ Moon Knight, Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Obi-Wan Kenobi _and _Star Wars _in general_, Doctor Who _past and present, _The Northman, The Shining Girls,_ season 2 of_ Russian Doll_, season 2 of _Undone_, the various DC Comics based movies and TV shows, the future of sword and sorcery, tributes to Neal Adams and James Bama and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Sun & Dream (The Channeler Trilogy, Book 2) _by J. Steven Lamperti.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Exorcist's House_ by Nick Roberts.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Dark Factory_ by Kathe Koja.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Gregory A. Wilson, author of _Grayshade_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _With Slight Tremors_ by Ed Teja.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek Picard, Star Trek: Strange New Worlds _and the many other iterations of _Star Trek_,_ Moon Knight, Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Obi-Wan Kenobi _and _Star Wars _in general_, _a new_ Doctor Who_, _Men, The Fifth Element _at twenty-five, Disney's battles with homophobic and transphobic US politicians, tributes to Patricia A. McKillip, George Pérez and Serhiy Dyachenko and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Speed of Dark_ by Patricia Ricketts.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek Picard, Star Trek: Strange New Worlds _and the many other iterations of _Star Trek_,_ Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Obi-Wan Kenobi _and _Star Wars _in general_, Doctor Who _past and present, _The Time Traveler's Wife, The Northman, Firestarter, The Innocents,_ _Conan the Barbarian_ at forty, _RoboCop_ at thirty-five, the wave of TV show cancellations at The CW and CBS, tributes to Fred Ward and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Simultaneous Times Podcast Episode 51 produced by Space Cowboy Books, is now available, featuring "The Jellyfish from Nullabor" by Eric Farrell and "Apotheosis" by Joshua Green.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Alondra (Hawthorne University Witch, Prequel)_ by A.L. Hawke.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek: Strange New Worlds _and the many other iterations of _Star Trek_, the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Obi-Wan Kenobi _and _Star Wars _in general_, Doctor Who _past and present, season 4 of _Stranger Things_, _Three Thousand Years of Longing, The Time Traveler's Wife, Our Flag Means Death, Night Sky, Crimes of the Future, Chip 'n Dale Rescue Rangers, Conan the Barbarian _at forty, the 2022 Nebula Award winners, an uproar at the Nebula conference, tributes to Colin Cantwell and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of May and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _By Your Side: The First Hundred Years of Yuri Anime and Manga _by Erica Friedman.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek: Strange New Worlds _and the many other iterations of _Star Trek_, the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Obi-Wan Kenobi _and _Star Wars _in general_, _season 4 of _Stranger Things_,_ The Time Traveler's Wife, The Boys, _season 3 of _The Orville, Our Flag Means Death, Jurassic World: Dominion _and _Jurassic Park _in general and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Kwelengsen Dawn (Logan's World, Book 2)_ by David M. Kelly.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have news that Issue 5 of Whetstone Amateur Magazine of Sword and Sorcery is now available.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek: Strange New Worlds _and the many other iterations of _Star Trek_,_ Ms. Marvel_ and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Obi-Wan Kenobi _and _Star Wars _in general_, Doctor Who _past, present and future_, _season 4 of _Stranger Things_,_ The Time Traveler's Wife, The Boys, Morbius, The Righteous, Jurassic World: Dominion_ and_ Jurassic Park/World _in general_, _the sweetweird debate, tributes to Ken Kelly and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek: Strange New Worlds _and the many other iterations of _Star Trek_,_ Ms. Marvel_ and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Obi-Wan Kenobi _and _Star Wars _in general_, Spiderhead_,_ The Time Traveler's Wife, Lightyear, For All Mankind, Jurassic World: Dominion_ and_ Jurassic Park/World _in general_, E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial_ at forty and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Simultaneous Times Podcast Episode 52 produced by Space Cowboy Books, is now available, featuring "Emotion XXXX" by Ai Jiang and "Last Witness" by Ricardo Victoria.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with O.E. Tearmann, author of _Deuces are Wild._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek: Strange New Worlds _and the many other iterations of _Star Trek_,_ Ms. Marvel_ and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Obi-Wan Kenobi _and _Star Wars _in general_, The Lazarus Project, The Time Traveler's Wife, RRR, The Black Phone, Halo, _season 3 of _For All Mankind, Marcel the Shell With Shoes On, Lightyear, Jurassic World: Dominion_ and_ Jurassic Park/World _in general_, Beavis and Butthead Do the Universe _and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _More Modern Mythmakers: 25 Interviews with Horror and Science Fiction Writers and Filmmakers_ by Michael McCarty.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with David M. Kelly, author of _Kwelengsen Dawn (Logan's World, Book 2)__._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of June and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek: Strange New Worlds _and the many other iterations of _Star Trek_,_ Ms. Marvel, Thor: Love and Thunder_ and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Obi-Wan Kenobi _and _Star Wars _in general_, _season 3 of _The Umbrella Academy, _season 4 of_ Westworld_ and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Last Car to Annwn Station (Northland Speculations, Book 2)_ by Michael Merriam.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek: Strange New Worlds _and the many other iterations of _Star Trek_,_ Ms. Marvel, Thor: Love and Thunder_ and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Obi-Wan Kenobi _and _Star Wars _in general_, _season 4 of _Stranger Things, _season 4 of_ Westworld_, season 3 of _For All Mankind_, _Doctor Who_past, present and future, _Brian and Charles, The Undeclared War, Marcel the Shell With Shoes On, Minions 2: The Rise of Gru _and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek: Strange New Worlds _and the many other iterations of _Star Trek_,_ Ms. Marvel, Thor: Love and Thunder_ and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general,season 4 of _Stranger Things, _season 4 of_ Westworld_, season 3 of _The Orville_, the latest version of _Resident Evil, She Will_, _The Baby, Tron at forty, Minions 2: The Rise of Gru, _tributes to James Caan and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Simultaneous Times Podcast Episode 53 produced by Space Cowboy Books, is now available, featuring featuring "Kreuzungmeister" by Geoff Habiger and "That New Spaceship Smell" by Jonathan Nevair.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Ben Pick, author of _Falling Through (Into the Void, Book 1)._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Herbert W. Franke and Eric Flint, the many iterations of _Star Trek_,_ Ms. Marvel, Thor: Love and Thunder_ and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, season 4 of_ Westworld_, the latest version of _Resident Evil, She Will_, _Marcel the Shell With Shoes On, Nope, _the 2022 San Diego Comic Con and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to David Warner, Paul Sorvino and Bernard Cribbins, the many iterations of _Star Trek_,_ Ms. Marvel_ and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general,_ Doctor Who_ past, present and future, season 4 of _What We Do in the Shadows_, season 4 of_Westworld_, season 3 of _For All Mankind_, the animated _Harley Quinn, DC League of Super-Pets, Resurrection, Nope, _all the news and trailer from the 2022 San Diego Comic Con and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of July and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _I Have Asked To Be Where No Storms Come_ by Gwendolyn N. Nix.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Mystical Murders of Yin Mara (Maradaine Saga Stories, Book 1)_ by Marshall Ryan Maresca.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Nichelle Nichols, the many iterations of _Star Trek_, the many iterations of _Star Wars_, the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general,_ Paper Girls_, season 3 of _The Orville_, season 4 of_ Westworld_, _Prey_, _Luck, DC League of Super-Pets_, the cancellation of the almost finished _Batgirl_ movie, more news from the 2022 San Diego Comic Con and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Track of the Snow Leopard _by Dariel R.A. Quiogue.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Topaz_ by Nicholas McAuliff.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Bolivian Incident (Hollis Whittaker, Book 2)_ by C.B. Shanahan.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with tributes to Raymond Briggs and Olivia Newton-John, the many iterations of _Star Trek_, _The Sandman_, season 3 of _The Orville_, season 4 of_ Westworld_, season 4 of _What We Do in the Shadows_, season 3 of _Locke and Key_, _Prey_, _Nope,_ the cancellation of the almost finished _Batgirl_ movie and other movies by _Warner Bros_ and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Simultaneous Times Podcast Episode 54 produced by Space Cowboy Books, is now available, featuring "Reaction Shot" by Todd Sullivan and "The Two-Faced Miracle of Justice Father Win" by Susan Rukeyser.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the attack on Salman Rushdie, tributes to Wolfgang Petersen and Anne Heche, the many iterations of _Star Trek_, _She-Hulk: Attorney at Law _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _The Sandman_, season 4 of_ Westworld_, season 3 of _For All Mankind_, season 3 of _Locke and Key_, _Red Rose_, _Day Shift, Orphan: First Kill, Dragon Ball Super Hero, Warner Bros_cancelling every remotely interesting movie or TV show except for _The Flash_ after their merger with _Discovery_, the 2022 Dragon Award finalists and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have news that Issue 2 of Witch House Amateur Magazine of Cosmic Horror is now available.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the attack on Salman Rushdie, tributes to Alexei Panshin, _Star Trek: Lower Decks_ and the many iterations of _Star Trek_, _She-Hulk: Attorney at Law _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _The Sandman_, season 4 of_ What We Do in the Shadows_, _House of the Dragon, Prey, Samaritan, Three Thousand Years of Longing, Warner Bros_ cancelling every remotely interesting movie or TV show except for _The Flash_ after their merger with _Discovery_, J.R.R. Tolkien and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have details of Cora Buhlert’s virtual appearances at Chicon 8, the 2022 Worldcon, from September 1-5, where she is a Hugo finalist for Best Fan Writer.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of August and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Gods Awoke_ by Marie Vibbert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek: Lower Decks_ and the many iterations of _Star Trek_, _She-Hulk: Attorney at Law _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power_, _House of the Dragon, Nope, The Invitation, Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me _at thirty_, Warner Bros_ cancelling every remotely interesting movie or TV show except for _The Flash_ after their merger with _Discovery_, the _Locked Tomb_ series by Tamsyn Muir and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

First, an announcement: my friend and co-host Cora Buhlert received a Hugo Award for Best Fan Writer at WorldCon in Chicago! You can read about it here. Congratulations to Cora from me and on behalf of all our guests and featured writers.

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Queer Weird West Tales_, edited by Julie Bozza.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Purpose of Reality: Solar_ by Steve Simpson.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Purpose of Reality: Lunar_ by Steve Simpson.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the 2022 Hugo and Dragon Award winners, the 2022 Worldcon, _Star Trek: Lower Decks_ and the many iterations of _Star Trek_, _She-Hulk: Attorney at Law _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power_, _House of the Dragon, _the season 4 finale of _What We Do in the Shadows_,_ Saloum, Don't Worry Darling _and the many scandals surrounding it, the new live action _Pinocchio_, tributes to Peter Straub and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ted Cross

I followed the instructions from earlier in the thread for a new book release, but perhaps the email for Cora has changed or she is no longer the person to contact for this?


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Ted Cross said:


> I followed the instructions from earlier in the thread for a new book release, but perhaps the email for Cora has changed or she is no longer the person to contact for this?


Hello Ted, Cora has been incredibly busy recently, especially in the run-up to WorldCon. However it’s also possible that she didn’t receive your email because sometimes things get caught by the spam filter. If you want to email your submission to me then I can forward it to her. Thanks!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Lois and Ross Melbourne, authors of _Moral Code_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Nicolas Lemieux, author of _Cradle_ and _Seven Drifts_.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the 2022 Worldcon and Disney's D23 event, _Star Trek: Lower Decks_ and the many iterations of _Star Trek_, _She-Hulk: Attorney at Law _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power_, _House of the Dragon, _season 5 of _The Handmaid's Tale_,_ The Woman King, Brahmastra, Part 1: Shiva, Clerks III, Moonage Daydream, _Warner Bros continuing to screw over creators, tributes to Jean-Luc Godard and Javier Marias and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _West of Hell: Weird Western Horror Stories (Dark Tide, Book 2)_ by James A. Moore, R.B. Wood and Michael Burke.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Moral Code_ by Lois and Ross Melbourne.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Warren A. Shepherd, author of _Sex, Bugs & UFOs._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Bad Tidings From Queen Sophie_ by Danielle Williams.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the 2022 Worldcon, _Star Trek: Lower Decks_ and the many iterations of _Star Trek_, _She-Hulk: Attorney at Law _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Andor _and _Star Wars_ in general, _Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power_, _House of the Dragon, _the new _Quantum Leap_,_ The Woman King, You Won't Be Alone, Meet Cute, Goodnight Mommy, Don't Worry Darling, Moonage Daydream, _Warner Bros continuing to screw over creators, tributes to Maureen Kincaid Speller and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Randee Dawn, author of _Tune in Tomorrow: The Curious, Calamitous, Cockamamie Story of Starr Weatherby and the Greatest Mythic Reality Show Ever._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Mark of the Fool_ by J.M. Clarke.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of September and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the 2022 Worldcon, _Star Trek: Lower Decks_ and the many iterations of _Star Trek_, _She-Hulk: Attorney at Law _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Andor _and _Star Wars_ in general, _Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power_, _House of the Dragon, My Best Friend's Exorcism_,_ Smile, Hocus Pocus 2, Jungle, Don't Worry Darling, _problems in Bollywood, tributes to Hilary Mantel and Louise Fletcher and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Kevin Moore, author of _The Book of Demons__._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the 2022 Worldcon, _Star Trek: Lower Decks_ and the many iterations of _Star Trek_, _She-Hulk: Attorney at Law _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Andor _and _Star Wars_ in general, _Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power_, _House of the Dragon, _the new _Interview with the Vampire_,_ Mr. Harrigan's Phone, _the new _Hellraiser, _season 2 of _Chucky, Matilda the Musical, James Bond _at sixty and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek: Lower Decks_ and the many iterations of _Star Trek_, _She-Hulk: Attorney at Law _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Werewolf By Night_, _Andor _and _Star Wars_ in general, _Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power_, _House of the Dragon, _the new _Interview with the Vampire_,_ The Midnight Club, Halloween Ends, _the new _Hellraiser, _Warner Bros CEO David Zaslav continuing to be a terrible person and cancelling cartoons left right and center, the 2022 New York Comic Con, tributes to Angela Lansbury and Bob Madle and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _My Evil Eye_ by A.L. Hawke.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Xenia in the Court of the Winds_ by Scott Oden.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Shattered Spire (The Chronicles of Xax, Book 1)_ by Ted Cross.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek: Lower Decks_ and the many iterations of _Star Trek_, _She-Hulk: Attorney at Law _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Andor _and _Star Wars_in general, the season finale of _Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power _and the revelation of Sauron, _House of the Dragon, Black Adam, The Midnight Club, Halloween Ends, The School for Good and Evil,_ tributes to Robbie Coltrane and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Grimnir: Beasts of Waste and Desolation _by Scott Oden.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Simultaneous Times Podcast Episode 56, produced by Space Cowboy Books, is now available, featuring "Dry Run" by Eric Fomley and "Phrogger" by Jean-Paul L. Garnier.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek: Lower Decks_ and the many iterations of _Star Trek_, _She-Hulk: Attorney at Law _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Andor _and _Star Wars_in general, the season finale of _Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power _and the revelation of Sauron, _House of the Dragon, Black Adam, The Midnight Club, Halloween Ends, The School for Good and Evil,_ tributes to Robbie Coltrane and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of October and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Grendel & Beowulf (Urban Magick and Folklore, Book 3)_ by C. Gockel.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The White Lion_ by Scott Oden.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with _Star Trek: Lower Decks_ and the many iterations of _Star Trek_, _Werewolf By Night, Black Panther: Wakanda Forever _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Andor, Tales of the Jedi _and _Star Wars_ in general_, _the season finale of _House of the Dragon, Enola Holmes 2, Neptune Frost, Wendell and Wild, One Piece Film: Red, The Peripheral, The Wonder, I'm Totally Fine, Terrifier 2, Ghostwatch _at thirty_,_ a lot of horror and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with JJ Cook & AJ Cook, MD, authors of _Percivious Escape__._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Quarrygate Gambit (Streets of Maradaine, Book 4)_ by Marshall Ryan Maresca.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the 2022 World Fantasy Awards, the many iterations of _Star Trek_, _Black Panther: Wakanda Forever _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Andor _and _Star Wars_ in general_, _the new _Interview With the Vampire_, _My Father's Dragon, Next Exit, Spirited, _the cancellation of_ Westworld, _tributes to Kevin O'Neill, Carlos Pancheco and Leslie Phillips and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Orphans of Canland_ by Daniel Vitale.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _A Swift Kick to the Thorax_ by Mara Lynn Johnstone.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best SFF books of 2022, the 2022 Goodread Choice Awards, the many iterations of _Star Trek_, _Black Panther: Wakanda Forever _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Andor _and _Star Wars_ in general_, _the new _Interview With the Vampire_, _Enola Holmes 2, 1899, Slumberland, The Peripheral, _the final season of _The Walking Dead, Slash/Back, The Menu, Bones and All, _the future of _Warner Bros Discover_y and its cancellation spree_, _Kurt Vonnegut at 100, tributes to Kevin Conroy and Martin Morse Wooster and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Daniel Vitale, author of _Orphans of Canland._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

_Simultaneous Times_ Podcast Episode 57, produced by Space Cowboy Books, is now available, featuring "Hive Songs" by Jeff C. Carter and "In September" by Noah Lloyd.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Erin Carrougher, whose novel _Augland _has its debut on December 6.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best SFF books of 2022, the many iterations of _Star Trek_, _Black Panther: Wakanda Forever, _the_ Guardians of the Galaxy Holiday Special _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Andor _and _Star Wars_ in general_, _the new_ Willow,_ _Disenchanted, Wednesday, Nanny, _the series finale of _The Walking Dead, Blood Relatives, The Menu, Bones and All, Strange World, _Bob Iger's return to Disney, tributes to Greg Bear and Jason David Frank, NASA's _Artemis_ mission and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Rebecca Gomez Farrell, whose novel _Wings Unfurled_ is our featured new release on December 6.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Victory Witherkeigh, whose debut novel _The Girl _is published on December 6.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of November and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Roadside Horrors_, a collection of horror fiction by our own Hugo Winner Cora Buhlert.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best SFF books of 2022, the many iterations of _Star Trek_, _Black Panther: Wakanda Forever, _the_ Guardians of the Galaxy Holiday Special _and the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Andor _and _Star Wars_ in general_, _the new_ Willow,_ _Violent Night, Wednesday, Guillermo Del Toro's Pinocchio, The Menu,Strange World_, Charles Schulz at 100, tributes to Irene Cara and Albert Pyun and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Wings Unfurled (Wings Rising, Book 2) _by Rebecca Gomez Farrell.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with V.M. Sawh, whose novella _The Hunted Rose_ had its debut on October 31.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _The Guardian (The Furies, Book 2)_ by A.L. Hawke.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best SFF books of 2022, the many iterations of _Star Trek_, the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Andor _and _Star Wars_ in general_, _the new_ Willow,_ the final season of _His Dark Materials_, _The Northman, Violent Night, Christmas Bloody Christmas, Wednesday, Guillermo Del Toro's Pinocchio, Black Adam _and other _DC Comics_ based movies and TV shows_,, The Peripheral_, _Avatar: The Way of Water _and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today's featured new release at the Speculative Fiction Showcase is _Augland (Augland, Book 1)_ by Erin Carrougher.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today at the Speculative Fiction Showcase we have an interview with Chris H. Stevenson, author of _Screamcatcher: Sa’be Most Monstrous (Book 4 in the Screamcatcher Series)._

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best SFF books of 2022, the many iterations of _Star Trek_, the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, the new_ Willow,_ the final season of _His Dark Materials_, _Dragon Age: Absolution, Kindred, National Treasure: Edge of History, Wednesday, Guillermo Del Toro's Pinocchio, _the chaotic future of the DC Cinematic Universe and _Warner Bros _cancelling yet more things_,_ _Avatar: The Way of Water _and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

_Simultaneous Times_ Podcast Episode 58, produced by Space Cowboy Books, is now available, featuring "The Hand, the Face" by Megan Engelhardt and "Cave Art" by Xauri' El Zwaan.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today the Speculative Fiction Showcase is delighted to announce the publication of Issue 6 of _Whetstone Amateur Magazine of Sword and Sorcery_, with 13 great tales of modern sword and sorcery by Howard Andrew Jones, our own Cora Buhlert, Chase A. Folmar, Turlough Lavery, Matthew X. Gomez, Rev. Joe Kelly, Oliver Brackenbury, Robert O'Leary, Michael Burke, Jimmy Stamp, Owen G. Tabard, Jon Carroll Thomas, B. Harlan Crawford and J. Thomas Howard as well as a great cover by Maegan LeMay. 

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today the Speculative Fiction Showcase is delighted to announce the publication of "Anthropocene Ruminations", issue 67 of the Hugo-winning fanzine _Journey Planet_. Guest-edited by Olav Rokne and Amanda Wakaruk of the Hugo-nominated Unofficial Hugo Book Club Blog, this issue takes a look at climate change as depicted in science fiction and science fact. Contributors include Victoria Paterson, Camestros Felapton, A.L. Yakimchuk, Juan Sanmiguel, Jason Sanford, Paul Weimer, Victoria Carter, Collin Horn, James Bacon, Nicholas Pallaris, Oghenechovwe Donald Ekpeki, Christopher J. Garcia, Stephen Griffith, Marshall Boyd, Cora Buhlert and Gautam Bhatia.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best SFF books of 2022, the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, the new_ Willow,_ the final season of _His Dark Materials_, _The Witcher _and its spin-offs,_Kindred, Wednesday, _the chaotic future of the DC Cinematic Universe_,_ _Avatar: The Way of Water, _tributes to Mike Hodges and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for _Magic under the Mistletoe 2022_, our seasonal round-up of our favourite holiday science fiction, fantasy and horror by indie authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best SFF books, films and TV-shows of 2022, the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, the new_ Willow,_ the series finale of _His Dark Materials_, _The Witcher: Blood Origins_,_ Kindred, _the chaotic future of the DC Cinematic Universe_,_ _Avatar: The Way of Water _and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's the last day of December and therefore time for our monthly round-up of new science fiction, fantasy and horror releases by indie and small press authors.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

It's time for the latest weekly round-up of interesting links about speculative fiction from around the web, this week with the best SFF books, films and TV-shows of 2022, the Marvel Cinematic Universe in general, _Star Wars_ in general,_ Star Trek _in general, the new_ Willow_, _The Witcher: Blood Origins_,_ Mayfair Witches, M3GAN, _Netflix cancelling _1899_ and Netflix's cancellation spree in general, the chaotic future of the DC Cinematic Universe and the chaos at Warner Bros and HBO Max in general_,_ _Avatar: The Way of Water, _tributes to Suzy McKee Charnas and Fay Weldon, Fritz Leiber revisited, Jeremy Renner's snow-ploughing mishap and much more.

Do you want your science fiction, fantasy or horror book featured at the Speculative Fiction Showcase or would you like to be interviewed or submit a guest post? We look forward to receiving your submissions.


----------

